# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  हिंदी ई बुक्स- डाऊनलोड करें

## Rajeev

मित्रो यह जो पुस्तके मै दे रहा हु वोह पुनः  अन्तर्वासना फोरम में गुल्लू जी ने दी थी
 आप सभी को पता ही है की अन्तर्वासना फोरम में खराबी होने की वजह से वोह सभी सूत्र नष्ट हो गए फिर भी मैं कोशिश करुगा
 वोह सभी पुस्तके  देने की जो पुनः अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर थी 

 मित्रो अगर पसंद आये तो राय एवं _Reputation_ और_Thanks_ अवश्य दे !

  :bloom: धन्यवाद :bloom:

----------


## gulluu

दोस्त वो सभी और उसके बाद और भी ,सभी पुस्तकें मेरे पास भी सुरक्षित हैं , आप शुरुआत करें, हम सब मिलकर इन सभी हिंदी पुस्तकों को सदस्यों तक पहुंचाएंगे .

----------


## SUNIL1107

* राजीवजी एवं गुल्लुजी सूत्र प्रारंभ किये तीन दिन हो गए किन्तु किताब एक भी नहीं दी अभी तक !*

----------


## gulluu

मैंने राजीव जी से शुरुआत करने के लिए कहा था, लेकिन वो शायद कही अटक गए हैं ,इसलिए में ही शुरुआत करता हूँ, देरी के लिए सदस्यों से क्षमा चाहता हूँ .

*सुभद्रा कुमारी चौहान की कवितायेँ* 

भला कौनसा भारतवासी होगा जिसने *झाँसी की रानी* कविता नही सुनी होगी !
एक ऐसी कविता जिसे सुनकर एक सच्चे हिन्दुस्तानी  का खून आज  भी खौल  उठता है। जो आज भी रगों में जोश भर देती है।
ये कविता सुभद्रा जी की कलम से ही निकल सकती थी।

ऐसी ही कई कविताओं का संग्रह है ये पुस्तिका।



*Download Link:*

Link

----------


## gulluu

देवदास उपन्यास


1917 में लिखा गया यह उपन्यास शरत चंद्र की कलम से निकला हुआ एक महान  उपन्यास है । प्रेम और त्याग की भावना के प्रतीक इस उपन्यास की लोकप्रियता  का अंदाजा इसी बात से लगाया जा सकता है कि इस उपन्यास पर अब तक तीन फिल्में  बन चुकी है।

Download Link:

Link

pass(if needed):

hindilove

----------


## gulluu

*हरिवंश राय बच्चन की कवितायेँ* 

इस पुस्तक में हरिवंश राय बच्चन की चुनी हुई कवितायेँ दी गई है। 





डाउनलोड लिंक:
Click here 
 पासवर्ड रहित .

----------


## gulluu

महादेवी वर्मा  की कवितायेँ 

महादेवी वर्मा को छायावाद के चार सतम्भो में गिना जाता है । उनकी मशहूर  रचनाओं में अतीत के चलचित्र , समृति की रेखाएं मुख्य है, वहीं काव्य  संग्रहों में निहार, रश्मि, नीरजा एवं संध्या गीत मुख्य है।



Download Link:

Link:

----------


## gulluu

आनंदमठ उपन्यास:
सन १८८२ में प्रकाशित बंकिम चंद्र चटोपाध्याय द्वारा लिखित यह उपन्यास  भारतीय इतिहास के उन दुर्लभ दस्तावेजोंमें से एक है जिन्होंने समाज को एक  नई दिशा देने का काम किया। इस उपन्यास को सन्यासी आन्दोलन और बंगाल अकाल की  छाया में लिखा गया है। 

भारत का राष्ट्रीय गीत *वंदे मातरम*  इसी उपन्यास से लिया गया है।  

 यह पुस्तक हर भारतीय को जरूर पढ़नी चाहिए ।

लिंक:

Click here

password:   hindilove

----------


## manishdeo

सर जी क्या रावन सन्हिता तथअ लाल किताब पोस्त कर सकेते है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*रामप्रसाद बिस्मिल की आत्मकथा




रामप्रसाद बिस्मिल भारत के महान सपूत थे जिन्होने भारत की आजादी के लिये अपने प्राणों की आहुति दे दी। उनका जन्म सन १८९७ में उत्तर प्रदेश के शाहजहाँपुर में हुआ था। १९ दिसम्बर, सन १९२७ को ब्रिटिश शासन ने उनको गोरखपुर जेल में फांसी पर चढा दिया।

रामप्रसाद बिस्मिल ने यह आत्म-कथा अपनी फांसी से दो दिन पहले ही समाप्त की थी।
बंकिमचन्द्र चट्टोपाध्याय द्वारा रचित वन्दे मातरम् के बाद अमर शहीद रामप्रसाद 'बिस्मिल' का 'सरफरोशी की तमन्ना' ही वह गीत है जिसे गाते हुए कितने ही देशभक्त फांसी के फन्दे को चूम लिये।
बंकिमचन्द्र चट्टोपाध्याय द्वारा रचित वन्दे मातरम् के बाद अमर शहीद रामप्रसाद 'बिस्मिल' का सरफरोशी की तमन्ना ही वह गीत है जिसे गाते हुए कितने ही देशभक्त फांसी के फन्दे को चूम लिये। यह गीत नीचे दिया जा रहा है :

सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है

देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ुए कातिल में है


वक्त आने दे बता देंगे तुझे ए आसमान,
हम अभी से क्या बतायें क्या हमारे दिल में है


करता नहीं क्यूँ दूसरा कुछ बातचीत,
देखता हूँ मैं जिसे वो चुप तेरी महफ़िल में है


रहबरे राहे मुहब्बत, रह न जाना राह में
लज्जते-सेहरा न वर्दी दूरिए-मंजिल में है


अब न अगले वलवले हैं और न अरमानों की भीड़
एक मिट जाने की हसरत अब दिले-बिस्मिल में है ।


ए शहीद-ए-मुल्क-ओ-मिल्लत मैं तेरे ऊपर निसार,
अब तेरी हिम्मत का चरचा गैर की महफ़िल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है


खैंच कर लायी है सब को कत्ल होने की उम्मीद,
आशिकों का आज जमघट कूचा-ए-कातिल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है


है लिये हथियार दुशमन ताक में बैठा उधर,
और हम तैय्यार हैं सीना लिये अपना इधर,
खून से खेलेंगे होली गर वतन मुश्किल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है


हाथ जिन में हो जुनून कटते नही तलवार से,
सर जो उठ जाते हैं वो झुकते नहीं ललकार से,
और भड़केगा जो शोला-सा हमारे दिल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है


हम तो घर से निकले ही थे बाँधकर सर पे कफ़न,
जान हथेली पर लिये लो बढ चले हैं ये कदम.
जिन्दगी तो अपनी मेहमान मौत की महफ़िल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है


यूँ खड़ा मकतल में कातिल कह रहा है बार-बार,
क्या तमन्ना-ए-शहादत भी किसी के दिल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है


दिल में तूफ़ानों की टोली और नसों में इन्कलाब,
होश दुश्मन के उड़ा देंगे हमें कोई रोको ना आज
दूर रह पाये जो हमसे दम कहाँ मंज़िल में है
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है


वो जिस्म भी क्या जिस्म है जिसमें ना हो खून-ए-जुनून
तूफ़ानों से क्या लड़े जो कश्ती-ए-साहिल में है,
सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना अब हमारे दिल में है
देखना है ज़ोर कितना बाज़ुए कातिल में है*


डाऊनलोड करने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें!

----------


## manishdeo

gullu ji please ravan sanhita aur vyam rakhan kitab iplabdh kara de.

----------


## av_13

भाई बहुत बढिया क्या मुझे देश की हत्या नामक किताब का डाउन्लोड लिक मिल सकता है क्या

----------


## jai 123

मित्र  रहस्य रोमांचक नोवेल या कहानी हो तो देने की कृपा करे   धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

मित्रों कुछ तकनीकी समस्या के कारन इस सूत्र में प्रविष्टियाँ ना कर सका जिसके लिए मैं गुल्लू जी आदि सभी मित्रों से क्षमा मागंता हू मगर अब उस समस्या का निदान हो चूका है तो मैं अब से इस सूत्र में प्रविष्टियाँ करुगा
धन्यवाद...................

----------


## Rajeev

सरल हसतरेखा शास्त्र (हिंदी)


मनुष्य में सदा से ही अपने भाग्य को जानने की इच्छा रही है और हसतरेखा इसका एक अच्छा माध्यम है । ह्सतरेखा विज्ञानं प्राचीन काल से ही भारत में लोकप्रिय है । भारत ही इसका जन्मदाता है । यहाँ तक कि विश्व प्रसिद हसतरेखा विशेषज्ञ कीरो ने भी इस ज्ञान को भारत में ही आकर सीखा था ।
किसी भी व्यक्ति के हाथ को देखकर उसके जीवन की कमियों का पता लगाया जा सकता है और उनको दूर भी किया जा सकता है। यदि समय रहते समस्या पता लग जाए तो उसका समाधान भी आसन हो जाता है।

अत्यन्त सरल भाषा में लिखी हुई २०० पन्नों की प्रस्तुत पुस्तक जिज्ञासु पाठको को अवश्य पसंद आयेगी ।



फाइल का आकार: 2.5 Mb



डाउनलोड लिंक :
 कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

----------


## Rajeev

*सरल अंक शास्त्र


संसार का प्रारम्भ अंक से ही हुआ है । इसलिए अंक का बड़ा महत्व है। अंक के बिना किसी भी कार्य का शुभारम्भ सम्भव नही है।
जो व्यक्ति अंको के रहस्य को जान लेता है, वो हमेशा सुखी जीवन बिताता है। ज्योतिष एवं अंक विज्ञानं में रूचि रखने वालो को ये पुस्तक अवश्य पसंद आयेगी।

*http://www.multiupload.com/HTASMBUHQN

----------


## Rajeev

*अंधायुग - धरमवीर भारती



अंधायुग धरमवीर भारती की एक प्रसिद रचना है। महाभारत की १८ वीं संध्या से लेकर कृष्ण की मृत्यु के समय तक की ये गाथा अपने आप में एक एतिहासिक धरोहर है।*

http://www.multiupload.com/KXFCQ0GHH3

----------


## Rajeev

*कुरुक्षेत्र - रामधारी सिंह दिनकर


रामधारी सिंह दिनकर (२३ सितंबर १९०८- २४ अप्रैल १९७४) भारत में हिन्दी के एक प्रमुख लेखक. कवि, निबंधकार थे। कवि दिनकर आधुनिक युग के श्रेष्ठ वीर रस के कवि के रूप में स्थापित हैं। बिहार प्रांत के बेगुसराय जिले का सिमरिया घाट कवि दिनकर की जन्मस्थली है। इन्होंने इतिहास, दर्शनशास्त्र और राजनीति विज्ञान की पढ़ाई पटना विश्वविद्यालय से की। साहित्य के रूप में इन्होंने संस्कृत, बंग्ला, अंग्रेजी और उर्दू का गहन अध्ययन किया था। ज्ञानपीठ पुरस्कार विजेता रामधारी सिंह दिनकर स्वतंत्रता पूर्व के विद्रोही कवि के रूप में स्थापित हुए और स्वतंत्रता के बाद राष्ट्रकवि के नाम से जाने जाते रहे। वे छायावादोत्तर कवियों की पहली पीढ़ी के कवि थे। एक ओर उनकी कविताओ में ओज, विद्रोह, आक्रोश और क्रांति की पुकार है, तो दूसरी ओर कोमल श्रृँगारिक भावनाओं की अभिव्यक्ति है। इन्हीं दो प्रवृत्तियों का चरम उत्कर्ष हमें कुरूक्षेत्र और उवर्शी में मिलता है।


उनके साहित्य में वीर रस की प्रधानता है। आजादी से पहले उन्होंने देशभक्ति की भावनाओ से परिपूरन रचनायें लिखी। उनके प्रस्तुत महाकाव्य कुरुक्षेत्र में महाभारत के शान्ति पर्व का उल्लेख है।*



http://www.multiupload.com/GKKBKGBUG1

----------


## Rajeev

* सांझ - प्रबंध काव्य (जगदीश गुप्त) 

*


आधुनिक हिन्दी कविता में डाक्टर जगदीश गुप्त का महत्त्वपूर्ण स्थान है। इनका जन्म १९२४ में शाहाबाद हरदोई में हुआ।आपने प्रयाग विश्वविद्यालय से एम।ए।, डी।फिल।                    की उपाधि प्राप्त की।  आपको मैथिली शरण गुप्त सम्मान तथा श्री नारायण चतुर्वेदी सम्मान से भी सम्मानित किया जा चुका है। आपने पचास से अधिक पुस्तकों का लेखन-संपादन किया है।
आपका प्रबंध काव्य *सांझ* है । 

*फाइल** का** आकार** : 300 Kb*


*8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :
**कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें


*

----------


## Rajeev

* मिर्जा ग़ालिब की चुनिन्दा शायरी



*
*है और भी दुनिया में सुखनवर बोहोत अच्छे ,
कहते है कि ग़ालिब  का है अंदाज़-ऐ-ब्याँ और।* 

ग़ालिब उर्दू के महान शायरों में से एक है। इस किताब में उनके  कुछ मशहूर चुनिन्दा शेर लिए गए है। उम्मीद  है , आपको पसंद आएंगे ।



*फाइल का आकार  : 450  Kb

*


*8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :
**
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें 

*

----------


## Rajeev

* ABCD - रविंदर कालिया का उपन्यास* 






ABCD उपन्यास रविंदर कालिया द्वारा लिखित एक बेहतरीन लघु उपन्यास है. इसमे पारिवारिक रिश्तों के ताने -बाने को ख़ूबसूरती से बुना गया है. एक बार पढ़कर अवश्य देखें.



*फाइल** का* *आकार**:* *1**Mb*



*8* *डाउनलोड**लिंक** (Rapidshare, Hotfile* *आदि**) :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

* गुलज़ार की त्रिवेणिया


*
*गुलज़ार की त्रिवेणिया* 

गुलज़ार साहब को कौन नही जानता।  उनका अपना ही एक अंदाज़ है। देखिये-

*सामने**आए**मेरे**,* *देखा**मुझे**,* *बात**भी**की*
*मुस्कराए**भी**,* *पुरानी**किसी**पहचान**की**खातिर*

*कल**का**अखबार**था**,* *बस**देख**भी**लिया**,* *रख**भी**दिया**।* 


कुछ ऐसी ही त्रिवेणियों का संकलन है ये पुस्तक।


*फाइल का आकार : 175 kb*



*8 डाउनलोड लिंक 
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें 



*

----------


## Rajeev

* प्रसिद हिन्दी कहानियाँ



*
इस पुस्तक में हिन्दी के प्रसिद  लेखकों की कहानियों का संग्रह है। कुल २७ कहानियाँ इस पुस्तक में है।

हिन्दी साहित्य की सर्वश्रेष्ठ कहानी माने जाने वाली कहानी चंद्रधर शर्मा गुलेरी की "उसने कहा था " से लेकर सहादत हसन मंटो की कहानी "टोबाटेक सिंह " तक और जयशंकर प्रसाद की " आकाशदीप" से लेकर इंशा अल्ला खां द्वारा रचित "रानी केतकी की कहानी " भी इस संग्रह में है।
उम्मीद है आपको ये संग्रह पसंद आयेगा।

साइज़:  २.३ Mb


*डाउनलोड लिंक:*
*यहाँ क्लिक करें* 



पासवर्ड:
hindilove

----------


## Rajeev

* नीहार (महादेवी वर्मा का काव्य संग्रह)



*
महादेवी वर्मा हिन्दी कविता के छायावादी युग के चार प्रमुख स्तंभों में से एक मानी जाती हैं। 1919 में इलाहाबाद में क्रास्थवेट कालेज से शिक्षा का प्रारंभ करते हुए उन्होंने 1932 में इलाहाबाद विश्वविद्यालय से संस्कृत में एम ए की उपाधि प्राप्त की।   1956 में भारत सरकार ने उनकी साहित्यिक सेवा के लिये 'पद्म भूषण' की उपाधि से अलंकृत किया। 'यामा' नामक काव्य संकलन के लिये उन्हें भारत का सर्वोच्च साहित्यिक सम्मान 'ज्ञानपीठ पुरस्कार' प्राप्त हुआ।

*फाइल का आकार:  7 Mb
*


*8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

*

----------


## Rajeev

* प्रेरक जीवनी : ईश्वरचंद्र विद्यासागर



*

भला ईश्वरचंद्र विद्यासागर को कौन नही जानता ? उनके बहुत सारे प्रेरक प्रसंग आपने भी पढ़े होंगे। वे सही मायने में एक महापुरुष थे। उनकी उदारता के किस्से बहुत मशहूर है। उन्होंने समाज हित में बहुत काम किए। 
प्रख्यात शिक्षाविद्, समाज सुधारक युग पुरुष ईश्वर चंद्र विद्यासागर का जन्म पश्चिम बंगाल के एक कुलीन निर्धन ब्राह्मण परिवार में हुआ। आर्थिक संकटों का सामना करते हुए भी उन्होंने अपनी उच्च पारिवारिक परम्पराओं को अक्षुण्ण बनाए रखा। संकट के समय में भी वह कभी अपने सत्य के मार्ग से नहीं डिगे।

उनके जीवन की बहुत सी घटनाओ का  रोचक वर्णन इस छोटी सी  पुस्तक में किया गया है।

*यह**पुस्तक**हर**किसी**के**पढने**लायक**है**।* *यह**पुस्तक**पढने**में**इतनी**रोचक**है**कि**आप**एक**बार**शुरू**करने**के**बाद* *इसे**खत्म**करके**ही**दम**लेंगे** ।*


साइज़: 3.5 mb


*डाउनलोड लिंक:
यहाँ क्लिक करें

*पासवर्ड:
hindilove

----------


## Rajeev

* चेहरा देखकर  भविष्य जानो



*
*चेहरा**देखकर**भविष्य**जानो*  (Face Reading Book in Hindi )

यह पुस्तक हमारी ज्योतिष सम्बन्धी पुस्तको की कड़ी में अगली पुस्तक है। इसे पढ़कर आप किसी भी व्यक्ति का चेहरा देखकर उसका भविष्य बता सकतें है । पुस्तक बहुत ही सरल भाषा में लिखी गई है। बहुत से चित्र भी दिए गए है। पढ़कर अवश्य लाभ उठाएं।


*साइज़: 900 kb*

*8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

*

----------


## Rajeev

* कटोरा भर खून - देवकीनंदन खत्री  (उपन्यास)



*
*चंद्रकांता उपन्यास* से देश-विदेश में प्रसिदी  प्राप्त करने वाले *देवकीनंदन**खत्री**का**उपन्यास**है** -* *कटोरा**भर**खून*।



*कटोरा**भर**खून** -*
*जिसके**लिए**एक**बाप**अपनी**बेटी**का**कत्ल**करने**को**तैयार**हो**गया।*

*कटोरा**भर**खून* -
*जिसके**लिए**जाने**कितने**षडयंत्र**रचे**गए।*

*कटोरा**भर**खून*-
*जिसने**कई**जिंदगियां**तबाह**कर**दी।*



आख़िर क्या था इसका सच ?

जानने के लिए पढिये :

*कटोरा**भर**खून*


*फाइल**का**आकार**:* *10** Mb* 
*8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

*

----------


## Rajeev

50 कहानियाँ (कहानी संग्रह )



*50 कहानियाँ (कहानी संग्रह ) -* *विनोदशंकर**व्यास*


जयशंकर प्रसाद के शिष्य रहे प्रसिद कहानी लेखक विनोदशंकर व्यास की लगभग सभी कहानिया इस संग्रह में शामिल है। ३०० पन्नो की इस पुस्तक में उनकी पचास कहानियाँ दी हुई है। सभी कहानियाँ पढने में रोचक है।
उम्मीद है इससे पाठकों का मनोरंजन होगा।




*8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

*

----------


## Rajeev

* पंजाब की प्रेम कहानियाँ

*

आपने पुनजब की कुछ प्रसिद्ध प्रेम कहानियों के बारे में तो सुना ही होगा। इस पुस्तक में ऐसी ही कुछ कहानियां दी गयी है।

*कहानियां**इस**प्रकार**से**है** :*

*1.     * *हीर**-**राँझा*
*2.     * *सोहनी**-* *महिवाल*
*3.     * *मिर्जा**-* *साहिबां*
*4.     * *दुल्ला**-**भट्टी*
*5.     * *ससि**-**पुन्नू*


अवश्य पढ़ें ।


*फाइल का आकार: 10 Mb*



*8* *डाउनलोड**लिंक** (Rapidshare,  Hotfile* *आदि**) :

कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें
*

----------


## Rajeev

* बड़ी दीदी - उपन्यास (शरत चंद्र)



*
बड़ी दीदी शरत चंद्र का एक महान और दुर्लभ उपन्यास है। इसे पढ़कर आपको बहुत आनंद आयेगा, ऐसी आशा है।

*प्रस्तुत हैं पुस्तक के कुछ अंश:*

इस धरती पर एक विशेष प्रकार के प्राणी हैं जो मानो फूस की आग हैं। वे तत्काल जल उठते हैं और झटपट बुझ भी जाते हैं। उनके पीछे हमेशा एक आदमी रहना चाहिए, जो जरूरत के अनुसार उनके लिए फूस जुटा दिया करे।
जैसे गृहस्थ-घरों की कन्याएँ, मिट्टी के दीये जलाते समय उनमें तेल और बाती डालती हैं, उसी तरह वे उसमें एक सलाई भी रख देती हैं। जब दीपक की लौ कुछ कम होने लगती है, तब उस छोटी-सी सलाई की बहुत आवश्यकता पड़ती हैं। उसी से बत्ती उकसायी जाती हैं। यदि वह न हो, तो तेल और बाती के होते हुए भी, दीप का जलना नहीं हो सकता।

सुरेन्द्रनाथ की तबीयत भी बहुत कुछ इसी तरह की है। उसमें बुद्धि-बल और आत्मविश्वास सब कुछ है; लेकिन वह अकेला कोई भी काम नहीं कर सकता। जैसे थोड़ा-सा काम वह उत्साहपूर्वक कर सकता है, उसी तरह बाकी काम आलस्य में छोड़कर चुपचाप बैठा भी रह सकता है। इस, मौके पर एक आदमी की जरूरत होती है, जो उसे उकसा दे।
सुरेन्द्र के पिता पश्चिम में किसी जगह वकालत करते हैं। बंगाल से उनका अधिक सम्बन्ध नहीं है। वहीं सुरेन्द्र ने बीस वर्ष की उम्र में एम.ए. पास किया—कुछ तो अपने गुणों के कारण, कुछ अपनी विमाता के गुणों के कारण। उसकी विमाता ऐसी सतर्कता से उसके पीछे पड़ी रहती कि अक्सर वह नहीं समझ पाता कि उसकी खुद की भी कोई सत्ता है या नहीं। सुरेन्द्र नामधारी कोई स्वतन्त्र जीव इस संसार में नहीं—इस विमाता की इच्छा-आज्ञा ही, मनुष्य का रूप धारण करके, सब काम-धन्धे—सोना-जागना, पढ़ना-लिखना, पास होना आदि सब करा लेती है। यह विमाता अपनी खुद की सन्तान के प्रति लापरवाह रहकर भी, सुरेन्द्र की इतनी ज्यादा फिकर करती है, जिसकी कोई सीमा नहीं। उसका खाँसना-खखारना भी उसकी निगाहों से नहीं छूटता। इस विमाता की कठोर रखवारी में, सुरेन्द्र ने नाम करने की पढ़ना-लिखना तो सीख लिया, पर आत्मनिर्भरता कतई नहीं सीख सका। उसे अपने-आप पर थोड़ा भी विश्वास न था। उसे कभी भी यह भरोसा न हो सका कि वह कभी भी कोई काम पूरा कर सकता है। उसे कब किस चीज की जरूरत है, या कब उसे क्या करना है— इसके निर्णय के लिए भी वह पूरी तरह किसी भी एक व्यक्ति पर आश्रित रहता। अकसर तो वह ठीक से यह भी निश्चित न कर सकता था कि उसे नींद आ रही है या भूख लग रही है। जब से उसने होश सम्हाला है तब से आज तक पन्द्रह वर्ष उसने अपनी विमाता पर आश्रित होकर बिताये हैं।*डाउनलोड लिंक:
यहाँ क्लिक करें

*पासवर्ड:

hindilove

----------


## Rajeev

* टोपी शुक्ला - उपन्यास (राही मासूम रज़ा )



*
"यह कहानी समय की है. इस कहानी का हीरो भी समय है। समय के सिवा कोई इस लायक नही होता कि उसे किसी कहानी का हीरो बनाया जायें।

इस उपन्यास में एक भी गाली नही है। परन्तु शायद यह पूरा उपन्यास एक गाली है। और मैं यह गाली डंके की चोट बक रहा हूँ। यह उपन्यास अश्लील है - जीवन की तरह। "- *राही**मासूम**रज़ा*



राही मासूम रज़ा (१ सितंबर, १९२५-१५ मार्च 1992) का जन्म गाजीपुर जिले के गंगौली गांव में हुआ था और प्रारंभिक शिक्षा-दीक्षा गंगा किनारे गाजीपुर शहर के एक मुहल्ले में हुई थी। बचपन में पैर में पोलियो हो जाने के कारण उनकी पढ़ाई कुछ सालों के लिए छूट गयी, लेकिन इंटरमीडियट करने के बाद वह अलीगढ़ आ गये और यहीं से एमए करने के बाद उर्दू में `तिलिस्म-ए-होशरुबा' पर पीएच।डी. की। पीएच.डी. करने के बाद राही अलीगढ़ मुस्लिम विश्वविद्यालय, अलीगढ़ के उर्दू विभाग में प्राध्यापक हो गये और अलीगढ़ के ही एक मुहल्ले बदरबाग में रहने लगे।

अलीगढ़ में रहते हुए ही राही ने अपने भीतर साम्यवादी दृष्टिकोण का विकास कर लिया था और भारतीय कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी के वे सदस्य भी हो गए थे। अपने व्यक्तित्व के इस निर्माण-काल में वे बड़े ही उत्साह से साम्यवादी सिद्धान्तों के द्वारा समाज के पिछड़ेपन को दूर करना चाहते थे और इसके लिए वे सक्रिय प्रयत्न भी करते रहे थे।

आधा गाँव, नीम का पेड़, कटरा बी आर्ज़ू, टोपी शुक्ला, ओस की बूंद और सीन ७५ उनके प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास हैं।




*फाइल**का**आकार**:* *10**Mb*
*

8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :

कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें
*

----------


## Rajeev

* मैंने कहा...  (हास्य-व्यंग्य)

*
यह पुस्तक प्रसिद्ध लेखक श्री विनोदशंकर व्यास के चुने हुए हास्य-व्यंग्य लेखों का संग्रह है। पढने में बहुत ही मनोरंजक है। आशा है, आपको पसंद आयेगी।

*डाउनलोड लिंक* 


पासवर्ड:
hindilove

----------


## Rajeev

* सेवासदन  - उपन्यास (प्रेमचंद)



*
सेवासदन - उपन्यास (प्रेमचंद)    Sevasadan - Novel  by Premchand

यह प्रेमचंद का प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास है। पढने में रोचक और उच्चकोटि  का उपन्यास है.

डाउनलोड लिंक:

पासवर्ड:

hindilove

----------


## Rajeev

* खलील जिब्रान की श्रेष्ठ  कहानियाँ (कहानी-संग्रह)


*

इस पुस्तक में प्रसिद लेखक खलील जिब्रान की श्रेष्ठ कहानियाँ दी हुई है । खलील जिब्रान की कहानियाँ पढने में बहुत ही मजेदार और भाषा बिल्कुल सरल होती है। सभी कहानियाँ दिल को छूने वाली है।

संसार के श्रेष्ठ चिंतक महाकवि के रूप में विश्व के हर कोने में ख्याति प्राप्त करने वाले, देश-विदेश भ्रमण करने वाले *खलील जिब्रान* अरबी, अंगरेजी फारसी के ज्ञाता, दार्शनिक और चित्रकार भी थे। उन्हें अपने चिंतन के कारण समकालीन पादरियों और अधिकारी वर्ग का कोपभाजन होने से जाति से बहिष्कृत करके देश निकाला तक दे दिया गया था। खलील जिब्रान 6 जनवरी 1883 को लेबनान के 'बथरी' नगर में एक संपन्ना परिवार में पैदा हुए। 12 वर्ष की आयु में ही माता-पिता के साथ बेल्जियम, फ्रांस, अमेरिका आदि देशों में भ्रमण करते हुए 1912 मेंअमेरिका के न्यूयॉर्क में स्थायी रूप से रहने लगे थे।
 वे अपने विचार जो उच्च कोटि के सुभाषित या कहावत रूप में होते थे, उन्हें कागज के टुकड़ों, थिएटर के कार्यक्रम के कागजों, सिगरेट की डिब्बियों के गत्तों तथा फटे हुए लिफाफों पर लिखकर रख देते थे। उनकी सेक्रेटरी श्रीमती बारबरा यंग को उन्हें इकट्ठी कर प्रकाशित करवाने का श्रेय जाता है। उन्हें हर बात या कुछ कहने के पूर्व एक या दो वाक्य सूत्र रूप में सूक्ति कहने की आदत थी।
उनमें अद्भुत कल्पना शक्ति थी। वे अपने विचारों के कारण कविवर रवीन्द्रनाथ टैगोर के समकक्ष ही स्थापित होते थे। उनकी रचनाएं 22 से अधिक भाषाओं में देश-विदेश में तथा हिन्दी, गुजराती, मराठी, उर्दू में अनुवादित हो चुकी हैं। इनमें उर्दू तथा मराठी में सबसे अधिक अनुवाद प्राप्त होते हैं। उनके चित्रों की प्रदर्शनी भी कई देशों में लगाई गई, जिसकी सभी ने मुक्तकंठ से प्रशंसा की। वे ईसा के अनुयायी होकर भी पादरियों और अंधविश्वास के कट्टर विरोधी रहे। देश से निष्कासन के बाद भी अपनी देशभक्ति के कारण अपने देश हेतु सतत लिखते रहे। 48 वर्ष की आयु में कार दुर्घटना में गंभीर रूप से घायल होकर 10 अप्रैल 1931 को उनका न्यूयॉर्क में ही देहांत हो गया। उनके निधन के बाद हजारों लोग उनके अंतिम दर्शनों को आते रहे। बाद में उन्हें अपनी जन्मभूमि के गिरजाघर में दफनाया गया।

*8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :

कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

* आग और धुआं - उपन्यास(आचार्य चतुरसेन)


*
आचार्य चतुरसेन शास्त्री हिन्दी भाषा के एक महान उपन्यासकार थे । इनका अधिकतर लेखन ऐतिहासिक घटनाओं पर आधारित था । इनकी प्रमुख कृतियां सोमनाथ , वयं रक्षाम: और वैशाली की नगर वधू इत्यादि हैं ।

प्रस्तुत उपन्यास भी एक बहुत प्रसिद्ध  उपन्यास है ।  एक बार अवश्य पढ़े।

उनके अन्य प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास है:

वैशाली की नगरवधू
गोली
सोना और ख़ून
धर्मपुत्र आदि


*डाउनलोड**लिंक**:

यहाँ क्लिक करें*

पासवर्ड:
hindilove

----------


## Rajeev

* आधा गाँव - उपन्यास(राही मासूम राजा)

*




राही मासूम राजा हिन्दी के जाने माने साहित्यकार है। उन्होंने बहुतसे उपन्यास और फिल्मों की पटकथाएं लिखी है। उनका एक चर्चित टीवी धारावाहिक 'नीम का पेड़' तो आपने देखा ही होगा।

आधा गाँव उनका एक चर्चित उपन्यास है।

राही मासूम रज़ा का बहुचर्चित उपन्यास “आधा गांव” १९६६ में प्रकाशित हुआ जिससे राही का नाम उच्चकोटि के उपन्यासकारों में लिया जाने लगा। यह उपन्यास उत्तर प्रदेश के एक नगर गाजीपुर से लगभग ग्यारह मील दूर बसे गांव गंगोली के शिक्षा समाज की कहानी कहता है। राही नें स्वयं अपने इस उपन्यास का उद्देश्य स्पष्ट करते हुए कहा है कि “वह उपन्यास वास्तव में मेरा एक सफर था। मैं गाजीपुर की तलाश में निकला हूं लेकिन पहले मैं अपनी गंगोली में ठहरूंगा। अगर गंगोली की हकीकत पकड़ में आ गयी तो मैं गाजीपुर का एपिक लिखने का साहस करूंगा”।


*डाउनलोड**लिंक**:

यहाँ क्लिक करें*

पासवर्ड:
hindilove

----------


## Rajeev

* लज्जा - हिन्दी  उपन्यास (तसलीमा नसरीन)



*

पेश है आप सभी के लिए तसलीमा नसरीन का उपन्यास:* लज्जा*

१९९३ में लिखा गया यह उपन्यास कई देशो में प्रतिबंधित है।


*तसलीमा नसरीन* एक बांग्लादेशी लेखिका हैं जो नारीवाद से संबंधित विषयों पर अपनी प्रगतिशील विचारों के लिये चर्चित और विवादित रही हैं। बांग्लादेश में उनपर जारी फ़तवे की वजह से आजकल वे कोलकाता में निर्वासन की ज़िंदगी बिता रही हैं। हालांकि कोलकाता में विरोध के बाद उन्हें कुछ समय के लिये दिल्ली और उसके बाद फिर स्वीडन में भी समय बिताना पड़ा है लेकिन इसके बाद जनवरी २०१० में वे भारत लौट आईं।

उन्होंने भारत में स्थाई नागरिकता के लिये आवेदन किया है लेकिन भारत सरकार की ओर से उस पर अब तक कोई निर्णय नहीं हो पाया है।

स्त्री के स्वाभिमान और अधिकारों के लिए संघर्ष करते हुए तसलीमा नसरीन ने बहुत कुछ खोया। अपना भरापूरा परिवार, दाम्पत्य, नौकरी सब दांव पर लगा दिया। उसकी पराकाष्ठा थी देश निकाला।

*
डाउनलोड लिंक:
यहाँ क्लिक करें*


*पासवर्ड**:*
*hindilove*

----------


## Rajeev

* दुर्गेश-नंदिनी  - उपन्यास (बंकिम चंद्र)



*
दुर्गेश-नंदिनी बंकिम चंद्र का एक रोमांटिक उपन्यास है। यह उनकी पहली प्रकाशित रचना भी मानी जाती है।
यह उपन्यास काफी प्रसिद्ध हुआ था।

*प्रस्तुत है इस उपन्यास के कुछ अंश :* बंगला सन् 997 की गर्मी के अन्त में एक दिन एक घुड़सवार पुरुष विष्णुपुर से मान्दारण की राह में अकेले जा रहा था। सूर्य को अस्ताचलगामी देख सवार ने तीव्रता से घोड़ा बढ़ाया, क्योंकि सामने ही बहुत बड़ा मैदान था न जाने कब सन्ध्या समय प्रबल आँधी पानी आरम्भ हो तो उस मैदान में निराश्रय को बहुत कुछ कष्ट हो सकता था। मैदान पार करते-करते सूर्यास्त हो गया; धीरे-धीरे सान्ध्य आकाश में नील नीरदमाला घिरने लगी। शाम ही से ऐसी गहरी अँधियारी छा गई कि घोड़े को आगे बढ़ाना कठिन हो गया। यात्री केवल बिजली की चमक पर किसी तरह राह चलने लगा।

थोड़ी ही देर में हाहाकार करती हुई आँधी चली और साथ ही साथ प्रबल वृष्टि भी होने लगी। घुड़सवार को अपनी राह चलने में कुछ भी स्थिरता न मिली। घोड़े की लगाम ढीली करके वह आप ही आप चलने लगा। इसी प्रकार कुछ दूर चलने पर सहसा घोड़े के पैर में किसी कड़ी वस्तु की ठोकर लगी। उसी समय एक बार बिजली चमकने पर सवार ने चकित होकर देखा कि सामने ही कोई बहुत बड़ी श्वेत वस्तु पड़ी है। उस श्वेत ढेक को कोई झोपड़ी समझसवार उछलकर जमीन पर उतर पड़ा। उतरते ही सवार ने देखाकि पत्थर की बनी सीढ़ियों से घोड़े को ठोकर लगी है, इसलिए पास ही कोई आश्रय स्थान समझकर उसने घोड़े को छोड़ दिया; स्वयं अन्धकार की वजह से सावधानी से सीढ़ियाँ तय करने लगा।

बिजली की चमक से मालूम हुआ कि सामने ही कोई अट्टालिका और एक देव मन्दिर है। कौशल से मन्दिर के छोटे द्वार पर पहुँचकर उसने देखा कि द्वार बन्द है; हाथ फेरने से जान पड़ा किद्वार बाहर की ओर से बन्द नहीं है। एक सुनसान मैदान में बने मन्दिर में इस समय किसने भीतर से द्वार बन्द कर लिया है, इस चिन्ता से यात्री कुछ विस्मित और कौतूहलाविष्ट हुआ। सिर पर प्रबल वेग से पानी पड़ रया था; इसलिए देवालय में कोई है, यह समझकर पथिक बार-बार द्वार खटखटाने लगा, किन्तु कोई भी दरवाजा खोलने न आया। इच्छा हुई कि लात मारकर दरवाजा खोल लें; किन्तु देवालय का अपमान होने की वजह से पथिक ने वैसा नहीं किया।

फिर भी वह द्वार पर जितनी जोर से हाथ पटक रहा था, उसे लकड़ी का द्वार अधिक देर तक बर्दाश्त न कर सका शीघ्र ही बाधा दूर हुई। द्वार खुल जाने पर युवक ने जैसे ही मन्दिर में प्रवेश किया; वैसे ही मन्दिर के भीतर से धीमी चीख की ध्वनि उसके कानों में सुनाई दी, और उस समय खुले मन्दिर की राह से तेज हवा आने से वहाँ जो टिमटिमाता चिराग जल रहा था, वह भी बुझ गया। युवक को कुछ भी दिखाई न दिया कि मन्दिर में कौन मनुष्य है, या देवमूर्ति ही कैसी है। अपनी ऐसी हालत देख निर्भीक युवक ने सिर्फ थोड़ा मुस्कराकर पहले भक्ति के आवेश में मन्दिर की अदृश्य मूर्ति की ओर प्रणाम किया, फिर उठकर अन्धकार में आवाज दी-मन्दिर में कौन है ?’’

किसी ने भी सवाल का जवाब न दिया, किन्तु कानों में जेवरों की झनकार की ध्वनि सुनाई दी। तब पथिक ने अधिक न कुछ कहकर वृष्टि धारा और हवा के आने की राह को बन्द किया और टूटी हुई अर्गला के बदले अपने शरीर को द्वार से लगाकर फिर कहा-‘‘मन्दिर में चाहे कोई भी हो, सुनो मैं द्वार पर सशस्त्र बैठा हूँ। मेरे विश्राम में विघ्न डालने वाला कोई पुरुष होगा तो उसे फल भोगना पडेगा; यदि स्त्री हो तो निश्चित होकर सो रहो। राजपूत के हाथ में तलवार और ढाल होने से तुम लोगों के पैर में कुश का अंकुर भी न लगेगा।’’

आप कौन हैं ?’’ स्त्री के स्वर ! में किसी ने यह प्रश्न किया।
प्रश्न सुनकर विस्मय के साथ पथिक ने कहा-स्वर से जान पड़ता है कि यह प्रश्न किसी सुन्दरी ने किया है। मेरे परिचय से आपको क्या ?’’
मन्दिर के भीतर से आवाज आई-हम लोग बहुत डर गई है।’’
युवक ने कहा-‘‘मैं चाहे जो होऊँ, मुझमें आप लोगों को अपना परिचय देने की शक्ति नहीं, किन्तु मेरे उपस्थित रहते अबलाओं के लिए किसी प्रकार के विध्न की आशंका नहीं है।’

रमणी ने जवाब दिया-‘‘आपकी बात सुनकर मुझे कुछ साहस हुआ, नहीं तो अब तक हम सब भय से अधमरी हो रही थीं। अब तक मेरी सहचरी आधी बेहोश है। हम सब सन्ध्या समय इन शैलेश्वर शिव की पूजा के लिए आई थी। इसके बाद आँधी-पानी आने पर हम लोगों के वाहक दास दासी हमें छोड़कर कहाँ चले गये, कुछ पता नहीं।’’
युवक ने कहा-चिन्ता न करिये, विश्राम कीजिए। कल सबेरे मैं आप लोगों को घर पहुँचा दूँगा।’’
रमणी ने कहा-‘‘शैलेश्वर आपका मंगल करें।’’

आधी रात को आँधी-पानी समाप्त होने पर युवक ने कहा-‘‘आप लोग यहाँ कुछ देर तक साहस कर ठहरें। मैं एक दीपक लाने के लिए पास के गाँव में जाता हूँ।’’
यह सुनकर जो स्त्री बात कर रही थी, उसने कहा-‘‘महाशय, गाँव तक जाने की जरूरत नहीं। इस मन्दिर का रक्षक एक नौकर समीप ही कहीं रहता है। चाँदनी निकल आई है, मन्दिर के बाहर ही आपको उसकी झोपड़ी दिखाई देगी। वह आदमी अकेला मैदान में रहता है, इसलिए वह घर में सदा आग जलाने की सामग्री रखता है।’’

युवक ने मन्दिर के बाहर आकर चाँदनी में मन्दिर रक्षक का घर देखा। उसने घर के द्वार पर जाकर उसे जगाया। मन्दिर रक्षक भयभीत हो, पहले द्वार न खोल एक ओर से झांककर देखने लगा। अच्छी तरह देखने पर उसे पथिक युवक में डाकू होने का कोई लक्षण दिखाई न दिया। विशेषतः उनके कहे अनुसार स्वर्णमुद्रा पाने का लोभ छोड़ना उसके लिए कष्टसाध्य हो गया। सात- पाँच का विचार कर मन्दिर रक्षक ने द्वार खोल प्रदीप जला दिया।

पथिक ने प्रदीप लाकर देखा कि मन्दिर में संगममर की शिवमूर्ति स्थापित है। उस मूर्ति के पिछले हिस्से में केवल दो स्त्रियाँ हैं। इनमें जो नवीना थी, वह प्रदीप देखते ही माथे का घूँघट खींच नीची निगाह कर बैठी, किन्तु उसके कपड़ों के भीतर से हीरा- जड़ा जूड़ा और विचित्र कारीगरी से बनी पोशाक और उस पर रत्नों के आभूषण की परिपाटी देख पथिक समझ गया कि यह नवीना किसी हीन वंश में उत्पन्न नहीं। दूसरी स्त्री के पहनावे में उसने कुछ कमी देख पथिक ने समझ लिया कि यह नवीना की सहचारिणी दासी होगी; फिर भी दासियों की अपेक्षा सम्पन्न है-उम्र पैंतीस वर्ष होगी।

सहज ही युवा पुरुष समझ गया कि उम्र में जो अधिक है, उसी के साथ इनकी बातचीत हो रही थी। उसने विस्मयपूर्वक यह भी देखाकि इन दोनों में किसी का भी पहनावा इस देशकी स्त्रियों जैसा नहीं, दोनों ही पश्चिम देशीय अर्थात् हिन्दुस्तानी औरतों जैसा कपडा पहने हैं। युवक मन्दिर के भीतर उपयुक्त स्थान में प्रदीप रख रमणियों के सामने खडा हो गया। तब उसके शरीर पर दीप की रोशनी पड़ने से रमणियों ने देखा कि पथिक उम्र में पचीस वर्ष से अधिक न होगा।

शरीर इतना लम्बा कि इतनी लम्बाई अशोभा का कारण होती, किन्तु युवक की छाती की चौड़ाई और सर्वाग के भरपूर भराव से वह लम्बाई शोभा सम्पन्न हो गई है। वर्षा से उत्पन्न नई दूब के समान अथवा उससे भी अधिक कान्ति थी; वसन्त प्रसूत नवीन पत्तों के समान वर्ण पर राजपूतों का पहनावा शोभा दे रहा था; कमर के कटिबन्ध में म्यान सहित तलवार और लम्बे हाथों में लम्बा शूल था; माथे पर साफा, उसपर हीरे का एक टुकड़ा, कान में मोतियों सहित कुण्डल गले में रत्नो का हार था।
एक-दूसरे को देख दोनों ही परस्पर परिचय जानने के लिए विशेष व्यग्र हुए किन्तु कोई भी परिचय पूछने की अभद्रता न कर सका।*डाउनलोड**लिंक**:

यहाँ क्लिक करें*

पासवर्ड:
hindilove

----------


## pareek76

'पुलिस और हमारे अधिकार' एक बहुत ही उपयोगी पुस्तक है। इसमें बताया गया है कि अगर हमें कभी पुलिस से कोई काम पड़ जाये तो हमारे अधिकार क्या-क्या है और हम उन अधिकारों का किस तरह से इस्तेमाल कर सकते है।

यह पुस्तक सभी पाठकों के लिए उपयोगी है । हर पाठक को इसे अवश्य पढना चाहिए । यह हमारे जीवन में काम आने वाली पुस्तक है। 

नोट: पुस्तक की स्केंनिंग उच्च स्तर की नहीं है, इसके लिए हमें खेद है।

फाइल का आकार: १ Mb

डाउनलोड लिंक http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2ODEADKU

----------


## pareek76

'मरणोत्तर जीवन ' स्वामी विवेकानंद की एक चर्चित पुस्तक है । इसमें स्वामी जी ने पुनर्जनम पर हिन्दू और पाश्चात्य मत की व्याख्या बड़े सुंदर ढंग से की है।

स्वामी विवेकानन्द (१२ जनवरी,१८६३- ४ जुलाई,१९०२) वेदान्त के विख्यात और प्रभावशाली आध्यात्मिक उन्राजनाम थे। उनका वास्तविक नाम नरेन्द्र नाथ दत्त था। उन्होंने अमेरिका स्थित शिकागो में सन् १८९३ में आयोजित विश्व धर्म महासम्मेलन में सनातन धर्म का प्रतिनिधित्व किया था। भारत का वेदान्त अमेरिका और यूरोप के हर एक देश में स्वामी विवेकानन्द की वक्तृता के कारण हीपहुँचा।अत्यन्त गरीबी में भी नरेन्द्र बड़े अतिथि-सेवी थे। स्वयं भूखे रहकर अतिथि को भोजन कराते ।उन्होंने रामकृष्ण मिशन की स्थापना की थी जो आज भी अपना काम कर रहा है। वे रामकृष्ण परमहंस के सुयोग्य शिष्य थे। रामकृष्ण जी बचपन से ही एक पहुँचे हुए सिद्ध पुरुष थे। स्वामीजी ने कहा था की जो व्यक्ति पवित्र ढँग से जीवन निर्वाह करता है उसी के लिये अच्छी एकाग्रता प्राप्त करना सम्भव है!
फाइल का आकार: ४ Mb

डाउनलोड लिंक http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2TTC53TR

----------


## pareek76

'जैसे चाहो, वैसे बन जाओ' जेम्स एलन की प्रसिद्ध अंग्रेजी पुस्तक 'As a Man Thinketh' का हिंदी अनुवाद है। इसकी रचना जेम्स एलन ने १९०२ में की थी लेकिन ये पुस्तक आज भी उतनी ही लोकप्रिय है। आज भी इसका महत्व उतना ही है।

यह पुस्तक प्रेरणा से भरपूर है और मनुष्य के व्यक्तित्व-विकास में सहायक है। हर मनुष्य को इसे अवश्य पढना चाहिए। आप भी इसे पढ़कर इससे लाभ उठाएं ।

फाइल का आकार: २ Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक  http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1FUXPXBS

----------


## pareek76

विज्ञान साहित्य की कड़ी में हमारी अगली प्रस्तुति है-सांप ।

सांप एक ऐसा जीव है जिसके बारे मैं बहुत सारी भ्रांतियां प्रचलित है । इस पुस्तक को पढ़ कर आपको सांपो के बारे में बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलेगा।

इस पुस्तक को हमें श्री राजेंद्र जांगिड ने भेजा है जिसके लिए उनका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद्। 

पृष्ठ संख्या-110 
फाइल का आकार: 3 Mb

 डाउनलोड लिंक
http://www.multiupload.com/U0GFDB5D6S

----------


## pareek76

मनुष्य में सदा से ही अपने भाग्य को जानने की इच्छा रही है और हसतरेखा इसका एक अच्छा माध्यम है । ह्सतरेखा विज्ञानं प्राचीन काल से ही भारत में लोकप्रिय है । भारत ही इसका जन्मदाता है । यहाँ तक कि विश्व प्रसिद हसतरेखा विशेषज्ञ कीरो ने भी इस ज्ञान को भारत में ही आकर सीखा था ।
किसी भी व्यक्ति के हाथ को देखकर उसके जीवन की कमियों का पता लगाया जा सकता है और उनको दूर भी किया जा सकता है। यदि समय रहते समस्या पता लग जाए तो उसका समाधान भी आसन हो जाता है।

अत्यन्त सरल भाषा में लिखी हुई २०० पन्नों की प्रस्तुत पुस्तक जिज्ञासु पाठको को अवश्य पसंद आयेगी ।


फाइल का आकार: 2.5 Mb
डाउनलोड लिंक 

http://www.multiupload.com/89XNQVWHMG

----------


## pareek76

यह पुस्तक हमारी ज्योतिष सम्बन्धी पुस्तको की कड़ी में अगली पुस्तक है। इसे पढ़कर आप किसी भी व्यक्ति का चेहरा देखकर उसका भविष्य बता सकतें है । पुस्तक बहुत ही सरल भाषा में लिखी गई है। बहुत से चित्र भी दिए गए है। पढ़कर अवश्य लाभ उठाएं।


साइज़: 900 kb
डाउनलोड लिंक 

http://www.multiupload.com/GYIVL9P6AH

----------


## pareek76

आचार्य चाणक्य एक ऐसी महान विभूति थे, जिन्होंने अपनी विद्वत्ता और क्षमताओं के बल पर भारतीय इतिहास की धारा को बदल दिया। मौर्य साम्राज्य के संस्थापक चाणक्य कुशल राजनीतिज्ञ, चतुर कूटनीतिज्ञ, प्रकांड अर्थशास्त्री के रूप में भी विश्वविख्*यात हुए। इतनी सदियाँ गुजरने के बाद आज भी यदि चाणक्य के द्वारा बताए गए सिद्धांत *और नीतियाँ प्रासंगिक हैं तो मात्र इसलिए क्योंकि उन्होंने अपने गहन अध्*ययन, चिंतन और जीवानानुभवों से अर्जित अमूल्य ज्ञान को, पूरी तरह नि:स्वार्थ होकर मानवीय कल्याण के उद्*देश्य से अभिव्यक्त किया।

वर्तमान दौर की सामाजिक संरचना, भूमंडलीकृत अर्थव्यवस्था और शासन-प्रशासन को सुचारू ढंग से बताई गई *नीतियाँ और सूत्र अत्यधिक कारगर सिद्ध हो सकते हैं। चाणक्य नीति के द्वितीय अध्याय से यहाँ प्रस्तुत हैं कुछ अंश -

1. जिस प्रकार सभी पर्वतों पर मणि नहीं मिलती, सभी हाथियों के मस्तक में मोती उत्पन्न नहीं होता, सभी वनों में चंदन का वृक्ष नहीं होता, उसी प्रकार सज्जन पुरुष सभी जगहों पर नहीं मिलते हैं।

2. झूठ बोलना, उतावलापन दिखाना, दुस्साहस करना, छल-कपट करना, मूर्खतापूर्ण कार्य करना, लोभ करना, अपवित्रता और निर्दयता - ये सभी स्त्रियों के स्वाभाविक दोष हैं। चाणक्य उपर्युक्त दोषों को स्त्रियों का स्वाभाविक गुण मानते हैं। हालाँकि वर्तमान दौर की शिक्षित स्त्रियों में इन दोषों का होना सही नहीं कहा जा सकता है।

3. भोजन के लिए अच्छे पदार्थों का उपलब्ध होना, उन्हें पचाने की शक्ति का होना, सुंदर स्त्री के साथ संसर्ग के लिए कामशक्ति का होना, प्रचुर धन के साथ-साथ धन देने की इच्छा होना। ये सभी सुख मनुष्य को बहुत कठिनता से प्राप्त होते हैं।

4. चाणक्य कहते हैं कि जिस व्यक्ति का पुत्र उसके नियंत्रण में रहता है, जिसकी पत्नी आज्ञा के अनुसार आचरण करती है और जो व्यक्ति अपने कमाए धन से पूरी तरह संतुष्ट रहता है। ऐसे मनुष्य के लिए यह संसार ही स्वर्ग के समान है।

5. चाणक्य का मानना है कि वही गृहस्थी सुखी है, जिसकी संतान उनकी आज्ञा का पालन करती है। पिता का भी कर्तव्य है कि वह पुत्रों का पालन-पोषण अच्छी तरह से करे। इसी प्रकार ऐसे व्यक्ति को मित्र नहीं कहा जा सकता है, जिस पर विश्वास नहीं किया जा सके और ऐसी पत्नी व्यर्थ है जिससे किसी प्रकार का सुख प्राप्त न हो।




डाउनलोड लिंक:
http://freakshare.com/files/0cg9k4k6...y1946.pdf.html

----------


## pareek76

प्रस्तुत पुस्तक में महात्मा गाँधी ने सदा स्वस्थ रहने के उपाय लिखे है । महात्मा गाँधी प्राक्रतिक चिकित्सा में विश्वास रखते थे । केवल खान-पान और रहन-सहन के द्वारा बहुत से असाध्य रोगों को ठीक किया जा सकता है . ऐसा ही कुछ इस पुस्तक में बताया गया है . इस दुर्लभ पुस्तक को अवश्य पढ़ें।

आकार: ४ MB

 डाउनलोड लिंक 
http://www.multiupload.com/IHKHG7O0AK

----------


## pareek76

इस पुस्तक में नाक-कान और गले के रोग उतप्पन होने के कारणों और उनके उपचार पर प्रकाश डाला गया है। अवश्य पढ़ें।

आकार: ७ MB

8 डाउनलोड लिंक

http://www.multiupload.com/I58I1MGM0J

----------


## pareek76

प्रिय पाठकों,
आप सभी की मांग पर कुछ चिकित्सा सम्बन्धी पुस्तकें भी प्रकाशित की जा रही है जिनमे से पहली है - एक ही सुख निरोगी काया ।

इस पुस्तक में मनुष्य को सदा स्वस्थ रहने के उपाय बताएं गए है।

अवश्य पढ़ें।


8 डाउनलोड लिंक
http://www.multiupload.com/OAD9QWXHUU

----------


## pareek76

जानो और बूझो एक विज्ञान आधारित पुस्तक है। इसमें विज्ञान आधारित पहेलियाँ दी गयी है।

यह बच्चों के लिए एक अनुपम पुस्तक है जो खेल-खेल में उन्हें विज्ञान सिखाने में सहायक है । 

फाइल का आकार: 4 Mb
8 डाउनलोड लिंक 
http://www.multiupload.com/SSLHYITL69

----------


## sangita_sharma

ज्ञान वर्धक  और लाभ कारी सूत्र  हे

----------


## pareek76

गायें गाना, खेलें खेल एक विज्ञान आधारित पुस्तक है। इसमें खेल-खेल में विज्ञान की बातें बताई गयी है। बच्चों के लिए जादू के खेल भी बताये गायें है।

अवश्य पढ़ें।



फाइल का आकार: 4 Mb





8 डाउनलोड लिंक 

http://www.multiupload.com/4GPU7AXDXH

----------


## pareek76

प्रस्तुत पुस्तक में 100 श्रेष्ठ बाल गीतों का संकलन है। ये सभी बाल गीत विभिन्न कवियों द्वारा लिखे गए है । सभी गीत रोचक और विविधतापूर्ण है। ये गीत मनोरंजन के साथ-साथ बच्चों को नैतिक शिक्षा भी प्रदान करते है। देशप्रेम, साहस, प्रेमभाव जैसे गुण इन गीतों के द्वारा बच्चों में आसानी से डाले जा सकते है। सचित्र होने के कारण इनको समझना और भी आसान हो जाता है।

सभी गीत अत्यंत सरल भाषा में है। पुस्तक के अंत में सभी कवियों का परिचय भी दिया गया है।

बाल-गीत बच्चों के जीवन में एक अहम् स्थान रखते है। गीतों के द्वारा बच्चों को कही गयी बात जल्दी असर करती है । बचपन में पढ़े सुने गए गीतों का प्रभाव सारी उम्र बच्चों पर रहता है।

ये गीत अपने बच्चों को पढ़कर जरूर सुनाएं।



Preview:



फाइल का आकार: 20 Mb

डाउनलोड लिंक:
http://www.multiupload.com/WBLVTUQ98M

----------


## pareek76

किताबघर के पाठकों के लिए आज प्रस्तुत है - ईसाई धर्म की पवित्र धार्मिक पुस्तक - बाईबल का हिंदी संसकरण ।
डाउनलोड लिंक

http://www.multiupload.com/Y8WJH45GHA

----------


## pareek76

संसार का प्रारम्भ अंक से ही हुआ है । इसलिए अंक का बड़ा महत्व है। अंक के बिना किसी भी कार्य का शुभारम्भ सम्भव नही है।
जो व्यक्ति अंको के रहस्य को जान लेता है, वो हमेशा सुखी जीवन बिताता है। ज्योतिष एवं अंक विज्ञानं में रूचि रखने वालो को ये पुस्तक अवश्य पसंद आयेगी।
Size: 700 kb



8 डाउनलोड लिंक

http://www.multiupload.com/HTASMBUHQN

----------


## pareek76

प्रविस्ठी पसंद आने पर (*) का बटन दबा कर +१ Reputation जरूर दे

----------


## pareek76

जल मनुष्य के लिए अमृत के समान है। अगर उचित विधि से प्रयोग किया जाए तो ये बहुत से रोगों को भी दूर करता है। जल के इन्ही रोगनाशक गुणों के बारे में प्रस्तुत है - जल द्वारा चिकित्सा ।

इस पुस्तक में जल के द्वारा बहुत से असाध्य रोगों का उपचार करने की विधि लिखी है। भाप स्नान, कटी स्नान आदि के बारे में भी विस्तार से बताया गया है। हर मनुष्य को ये पुस्तक पढनी चाहिए । अवश्य पढ़ें।

आकार: १० MB

8 डाउनलोड लिंक
http://www.multiupload.com/FJ7V59RZKU

----------


## pareek76

'अपना पानी अपना जीवन ' पुस्तक में पानी के बारे में अच्छी जानकारी दी गयी है। पुस्तक में बताया गया है कि जल-चक्र क्या है, जल को सुरक्षित कैसे रखें, पानी को साफ़ कैसे रखें, पानी से कौनसे रोग होते है, जल-प्रबंधन क्या है । इत्यादि जानकारियां इस पुस्तक में दी गयी है।
अवश्य पढ़ें।
फाइल का आकार: 2 Mb



8 डाउनलोड लिंक
http://www.multiupload.com/072I1DUPPJ

----------


## pareek76

इस पुस्तक में रेगिस्तान के बारे में रोचक जानकारी सरल भाषा में दी गे है जैसे रेगिस्तान क्या है, ये कैसे बने , संसार के विभिन्न रेगिस्तान कौन से है इत्यादि ।

यह पुस्तक हमें श्री राजेंद्र जांगिड ने भेजी है। इसके लिए उनका धन्यवाद । 

बहुत रोचक पुस्तक है।

अवश्य पढ़ें।



पृष्ठ संख्या - 150
आकार: 5 Mb




8 डाउनलोड लिंक

----------


## Rajeev

*मित्र सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद...................*

----------


## Rajeev

*कपालकुंडला - उपन्यास (बंकिम चंद्र)*




*ये**उपन्यास**बंकिम**चंद्र**का**दूसरा**प्रकाशित**उपन्यास**था।*

जब एक बड़े जमींदार के लड़के ने एक तांत्रिक की लड़की से प्रेम विवाह किया तो समाज में एक तूफ़ान उठ खड़ा हुआ। दुनिया से दूर रहकर जंगल में पली और बड़ी हुई वो लड़की क्या समाज में अपनी जगह बना सकी ? पढिये मन को झकझोर देने वाला ये उपन्यास जिसने बंकिम चंद्र को रातों-रात प्रसिद्ध कर दिया.









*डाउनलोड**लिंक**:**
यहाँ क्लिक करें*

पासवर्ड:
hindilove

----------


## Rajeev

* गाँव - उपन्यास (मुल्कराज आनंद) 

*


गाँव - उपन्यास (मुल्कराज आनंद)

मुल्कराज आनंद देश-विदेश में प्रसिद्ध उपन्यासकार है। वे अंग्रेजी में लिखते है। 'The Village' उनका बहुचर्चित उपन्यास है। उसी का हिन्दी अनुवाद यहाँ प्रस्तुत किया गया है।





*डाउनलोड* *लिंक:

यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

* मृणालिनी - उपन्यास (बंकिम चंद्र)* 




बंकिमचंद्र चट्टोपाध्याय बंगला के शीर्षस्थ उपन्यासकार हैं। उनकी लेखनी से बंगाल साहित्य तो समृद्ध हुआ ही है, हिन्दी भी उपकृत हुई है। उनकी लोकप्रियता का यह आलम है कि पिछले डेढ़ सौ सालों से उनके उपन्यास विभिन्न भाषाओं में अनूदित हो रहे हैं और कई-कई संस्करण प्रकाशित हो रहे हैं। उनके उपन्यासों में नारी की अन्तर्वेदना व उसकी शक्तिमत्ता बेहद प्रभावशाली ढंग से अभिव्यक्त हुई है। उनके उपन्यासों में नारी की गरिमा को नयी पहचान मिली है और भारतीय इतिहास को समझने की नयी दृष्टि।
वे ऐतिहासिक उपन्यास लिखने में सिद्धहस्त थे। वे भारत के एलेक्जेंडर ड्यूमा माने जाते हैं।

यह उपन्यास बंकिम चंद्र का एक प्रसिद्ध रोमांटिक उपन्यास है।

*उपन्यास का एक अंश :* मुझे कुलटा जो बता रहे हो सब झूठ है। हृषिकेश क्रोधित होकर बोले, ‘‘पापिनी ! मेरे अन्न से पेट पालती है और मुझे ही दुर्वचन सुनाती है। जा, मेरे घर से इसी समय निकल जा, माधवाचार्य की खुशी की खातिर मैं अपने घर में काली नागिन नहीं पाल सकता हूं।’’
मृणालिनी बोली, ‘‘तुम्हारी आज्ञा के अनुसार ही तुम कल सवेरे मेरा मुंह नहीं देख पाओगे।*डाउनलोड**लिंक**:

यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*राजमोहन की स्त्री - हिंदी उपन्यास (बंकिम चंद्र)* 




बंकिमचंद्र चटर्जी की पहचान बांग्ला कवि, उपन्यासकार, लेखक और पत्रकार के रूप में है। उनकी प्रथम प्रकाशित रचना राजमोहन्स वाइफ थी। इसकी रचना अंग्रेजी में की गई थी। उनकी पहली प्रकाशित बांग्ला कृति 'दुर्गेशनंदिनी' मार्च १८६५ में छपी थी। यह एक रूमानी रचना है। उनकी अगली रचना का नाम कपालकुंडला (1866) है। इसे उनकी सबसे अधिक रूमानी रचनाओं में से एक माना जाता है। उन्होंने 1872 में मासिक पत्रिका बंगदर्शन का भी प्रकाशन किया। अपनी इस पत्रिका में उन्होंने विषवृक्ष (1873) उपन्यास का क्रमिक रूप से प्रकाशन किया। कृष्णकांतेर विल में चटर्जी ने अंग्रेजी शासकों पर तीखा व्यंग्य किया है।

राजमोहन की स्त्री बंकिम चंद्र का लिखा हुआ पहला उपन्यास था।
हालाँकि इसे बाद में छापा गया।

*डाउनलोड**लिंक**:
यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

* दायरे - उपन्यास (गुरुदत्त) 


*

महान लेखक गुरुदत्त का यह एक महान उपन्यास है। अवश्य पढ़ें।






*डाउनलोड* *लिंक**:
यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

* विश्वासघात - उपन्यास (गुरुदत्त)* 




*विश्वासघात* गुरुदत्त का एक महान उपन्यास है।
युवावस्था से ही राजनीतिज्ञों से सम्पर्क, क्रान्तिकारियों से समीप का संबंध तथा इतिहास का गहन अध्ययन-इन सब की पृष्ठभूमि पर ‘‘सदा वत्सले मातृभूमे’’ श्रृंखला में चार राजनीतिक अत्यन्त रोमांचकारी एवं लोमहर्षक उपन्यास श्री गुरुदत्त ने हिन्दी जगत् को दिये है-
1.विश्वासघात
2.देश की हत्या
3.दासता के नये रूप
4. सदा वत्सले मातृभूमे !
समाचार पत्र, लेख, नेताओं के वक्तव्यों के आधार पर उपन्यास की रचना की गई है ! उपन्यासों के पात्र राजनीतिक नेता तथा घटनाएं वास्तविक हैं।

अवश्य पढ़ें।

*डाउनलोड**लिंक**:
यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

* देवांगना - उपन्यास (आचार्य चतुरसेन)* 



आचार्य चतुरसेन शास्त्री हिन्दी भाषा के एक महान उपन्यासकार थे । इनका अधिकतर लेखन ऐतिहासिक घटनाओं पर आधारित था । इनकी प्रमुख कृतियां सोमनाथ , वयं रक्षाम: और वैशाली की नगर वधू इत्यादि हैं ।

आचार्य चतुरसेन के उपन्यास रोचक एवं दिल को छूने वाले होते है।
देवांगना भी एक ऐसा ही उपन्यास है।




*
डाउनलोड लिंक:
यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## fullmoon

*राजीव जी,

इस बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए REPUTATION स्वीकारें...

क्या आप मुझे "लोलिता" नोवेल हिंदी में दे सकते हैं.*

----------


## Rajeev

> *राजीव जी,
> 
> इस बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए REPUTATION स्वीकारें...
> 
> क्या आप मुझे "लोलिता" नोवेल हिंदी में दे सकते हैं.*


 मित्र ,हालाँकि इस सम्बन्ध में मेरी जानकारी कुछ कम है ,फिर भी आपके लिए पूरी कोशिश करूँगा इस तरह के उपन्यास उपलब्ध कराने की |

----------


## Rajeev

*संकल्प - उपन्यास (देवीदयाल चतुर्वेदी)* 


 

  संकल्प देवीदयाल चतुर्वेदी का एक प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास है। अवश्य पढ़ें।





डाउनलोड लिंक:
यहाँ क्लिक करें

----------


## Rajeev

* तब की बात और थी... हास्य-व्यंग्य संग्रह (हरिशंकर परसाई)* 




*'तब की बात और थी'* में परसाई जी के चुने हुए दिल को गुदगुदाने वाले हास्य व्यंग्य लेख दिए हुए है।

*हरिशंकर परसाई* (२२ अगस्त, १९२२ - १० अगस्त, १९९५) हिंदी के प्रसिद्ध लेखक और व्यंग्यकार थे। उनका जन्म जमानी, होशंगाबाद, मध्य प्रदेश में हुआ था। वे* हिंदी के पहले रचनाकार हैं* *जिन्होंने** व्यंग्य को विधा का दर्जा दिलाया* और उसे हल्के–फुल्के मनोरंजन की परंपरागत परिधि से उबारकर समाज के व्यापक प्रश्नों से जोड़ा। उनकी व्यंग्य रचनाएँ हमारे मन में गुदगुदी ही पैदा नहीं करतीं बल्कि हमें उन सामाजिक वास्तविकताओं के आमने–सामने खड़ा करती है, जिनसे किसी भी व्यक्ति का अलग रह पाना लगभग असंभव है। लगातार खोखली होती जा रही हमारी सामाजिक और राजनॅतिक व्यवस्था में पिसते मध्यमवर्गीय मन की सच्चाइयों को उन्होंने बहुत ही निकटता से पकड़ा है। सामाजिक पाखंड और रूढ़िवादी जीवन–मूल्यों की खिल्ली उड़ाते हुए उन्होंने सदैव विवेक और विज्ञान–सम्मत दृष्टि को सकारात्मक रूप में प्रस्तुत किया है। उनकी भाषा–शैली में खास किस्म का अपनापा है, जिससे पाठक यह महसूस करता है कि लेखक उसके सामने ही बैठा है।

अवश्य पढ़े।



*
डाउनलोड लिंक:
यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*प्रेत की छाया - कहानी संग्रह (ज्योतिन्द्रनाथ)




*प्रेत की छाया प्रसिद्ध लेखक ज्योतिन्द्रनाथ का कहानी संग्रह है। इनकी कहानियाँ पाठकों को कल्पना के अनोखे संसार में ले जाती है जहाँ उसका सामना रहस्य, रोमांच, डर, खुशी, उत्साह जैसे मानवीय संवेगों से होता है।




*डाउनलोड लिंक:

कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

* चंद हसीनाओं के खतूत (रोमांटिक हास्य-व्यंग्य)* 




चंद हसीनाओं के खतूत एक रोमांस और हास्य-व्यंग्य से परिपूरन पुस्तक है। इसमे ख़त के रूप में रोमांटिक कहानियाँ दी गई है जो इसे पढने में रोचक और मजेदार बनती है। अवश्य पढ़ें।




*डाउनलोड लिंक:

कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*भूल - हास्य प्रधान सामाजिक नाटक (गुलाब खंडेलवाल)* 


 

  भूल एक हास्य प्रधान नाटक है। इसमे दो युवको की कहानी दी गई है।

एक युवक जिसकी शादी बचपन में हुई थी, पहली बार अपनी पत्नी को लाने ससुराल जाता है. स्टेशन पर उसे दूसरा युवक मिलता है जो बीमा एजेंट है और किसी का बीमा करने इस शहर में आया है। दोनों गलती से एक दुसरे की जगह पहुँच जाते है। फिर क्या होता है? पढिये इस किताब में......





*डाउनलोड** लिंक**:
**कृपया** यहाँ** क्लिक* *करें*

----------


## Rajeev

* अलादीन का जादुई चिराग - उपन्यास



*
अलादीन का जादुई चिराग अंग्रेजी उपन्यास 'one thousand nights' का हिन्दी रूपांतर है। इसमे अलादीन की कहानी को नए ढंग से प्रस्तुत किया गया है। किताब पढने में दिलचस्प है।



*डाउनलोड** लिंक**:*
*यहाँ** क्लिक* *करें*

----------


## gulluu

बहुत अच्छे राजीव भाई .

----------


## Black Pearl

> * चंद हसीनाओं के खतूत (रोमांटिक हास्य-व्यंग्य)* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> चंद हसीनाओं के खतूत एक रोमांस और हास्य-व्यंग्य से परिपूरन पुस्तक है। इसमे ख़त के रूप में रोमांटिक कहानियाँ दी गई है जो इसे पढने में रोचक और मजेदार बनती है। अवश्य पढ़ें।
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> * अलादीन का जादुई चिराग - उपन्यास
> 
> 
> 
> *
> अलादीन का जादुई चिराग अंग्रेजी उपन्यास 'one thousand nights' का हिन्दी रूपांतर है। इसमे अलादीन की कहानी को नए ढंग से प्रस्तुत किया गया है। किताब पढने में दिलचस्प है।
> 
> 
> 
> ...


पुस्तकों के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, लेकिन एक समस्या ये है कि मैं इन्हें download नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ/

----------


## Rajeev

> बहुत अच्छे राजीव भाई .


बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद गुल्लू जी

----------


## Rajeev

> पुस्तकों के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, लेकिन एक समस्या ये है कि मैं इन्हें download नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ/


 मित्र मैंने सभी लिंक चेक किये थे सभी काम कर रहे है अगर फिर भी कोई समस्या है तो मुझे PM करे
धन्यवाद....

----------


## SUNIL1107

एक बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए बधाई एवं साथ ही साथ ++++ भी कुबूल करें मित्र राजीव जी एवं गुल्लू जी

----------


## manishdeo

वयं रक्षाम: load kare please

----------


## long

> मित्रो यह जो पुस्तके मै दे रहा हु वोह पुनः  अन्तर्वासना फोरम में गुल्लू जी ने दी थी
>  आप सभी को पता ही है की अन्तर्वासना फोरम में खराबी होने की वजह से वोह सभी सूत्र नष्ट हो गए फिर भी मैं कोशिश करुगा
>  वोह सभी पुस्तके  देने की जो पुनः अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर थी 
> 
>  मित्रो अगर पसंद आये तो राय एवं _Reputation_ और_Thanks_ अवश्य दे !
> 
>  धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद काफी रोचक सुत्र बनाया है ++ काबुल करे मित्र

----------


## notyboy

*
धन्यवाद् इन सभी ई बुक्स के लिए,  कोई pls जनरल नोलेज की  बुक्स अपलोड करे.... 

*

----------


## Rajeev

> वयं रक्षाम: load kare please





> धन्यवाद काफी रोचक सुत्र बनाया है ++ काबुल करे मित्र





> *
> धन्यवाद् इन सभी ई बुक्स के लिए,  कोई pls जनरल नोलेज की  बुक्स अपलोड करे.... 
> 
> *


 आप सभी का धन्यवाद सूत्र पे पाधारने के लिए

----------


## vickky681

मुझे देवराज चोहान या मोना चौदरी का कोई नोवल मिल सकता है

----------


## raj_mastana

क्या कोई हॉरर या थ्रिलिंग बूक मिल सकती है?

----------


## Rajeev

*मगध


*
मगध प्राचीन भारत के 16 महाजनपदों में से एक था । आधुनिक पटना तथा गया ज़िला इसमें शामिल थे। इसकी राजधानी गिरिव्रज थी। भगवान बुद्ध के पूर्व बृहद्रथ तथा जरासंध यहाँ के प्रतिष्ठित राजा थे। अभी इस नाम से बिहार में एक प्रंमडल है - मगध प्रमंडल।

मगध का सर्वप्रथम उल्लेख अथर्व वेद में मिलता है । अभियान चिन्तामणि के अनुसार मगध को कीकट कहा गया है ।


मगध बुद्धकालीन समय में एक शक्*तिशाली राजतन्त्रों में एक था । यह दक्षिणी बिहार में स्थित था जो कालान्तर में उत्तर भारत का सर्वाधिक शक्*तिशाली महाजनपद बन गया । यह गौरवमयी इतिहास और राजनीतिक एवं धार्मिकता का विश्*व केन्द्र बन गया ।


मगध महाजनपद की सीमा उत्तर में गंगा से दक्षिण में विन्ध्य पर्वत तक, पूर्व में चम्पा से पश्*चिम में सोन नदी तक विस्तृत थीं ।मगध की प्राचीन राजधानी राजगृह थी । यह पाँच पहाड़ियों से घिरा नगर था । कालान्तर में मगध की राजधानी पाटलिपुत्र में स्थापित हुई । मगध राज्य में तत्कालीन शक्*तिशाली राज्य कौशल, वत्स व अवन्ति को अपने जनपद में मिला लिया । इस प्रकार मगध का विस्तार अखण्ड भारत के रूप में हो गया और प्राचीन मगध का इतिहास ही भारत का इतिहास बना ।

*फाइल का आकार: 5 Mb*


*डाउनलोड लिंक:*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*हिंदी साहित्य का संक्षिप्त सुगम इतिहास*






'*हिंदी** साहित्य** का* *संक्षिप्त* *सुगम* *इतिहास*' एक उपयोगी पुस्तक है । इसको पढ़कर आपको हिंदी साहित्य के बारे में काफी कुछ जानने को मिलेगा।



*फाइल का आकार:* 2 Mb



*8* *डाउनलोड**लिंक** (Rapidshare, Hotfile* *आदि**) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*अयोध्या का इतिहास*





पिछले कुछ समय से मंदिर-मस्जिद विवाद के चलते अयोध्या लगातार सुर्ख़ियों में है। इसलिए अयोध्या के इतिहास से परिचित करवाने के लिए हम आपके लिए लेकर आये है पुस्तक - *अयोध्या**का**इतिहास*।  इसमें अयोध्या के प्राचीन समय के इतिहास से लेकर वर्तमान काल तक का इतिहास दिया गया है।

अयोध्या उत्तर प्रदेश प्रान्त का एक शहर हॅ। यह फैजाबाद जिला के अन्तर्गत आता है। रामजन्मभूमि अयोध्या उत्तर प्रदेश में सरयू नदी के दाएं तट पर बसा है। प्राचीन काल में इसे कौशल देश कहा जाता था।

अयोध्या हिन्दुओं का प्राचीन और सात पवित्र तीर्थस्थलों में एक है। अथर्ववेद में अयोध्या को ईश्वर का नगर बताया गया है और इसकी संपन्नता की तुलना स्वर्ग से की गई है।

रामायण के अनुसार अयोध्या की स्थापना मनु ने की थी। कई शताब्दियों तक यह नगर सूर्यवंशी राजाओं की राजधानी रहा। अयोध्या मूल रूप से मंदिरों का शहर है। यहां आज भी हिन्दू, बौद्ध, इस्लाम और जैन धर्म से जुड़े अवशेष देखे जा सकते हैं। जैन मत के अनुसार यहां आदिनाथ सहित पांच र्तीथकरों का जन्म हुआ था।


*डाउनलोड लिंक :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*ऐतिहासिक उपन्यास - वसंत सेना*




आप सभी के लिए पेश है एक ऐतिहासिक उपन्यास -*वसंत**सेना* ।


वसंतसेना राजा पलाका के दरबार में नर्तकी होती है। लेकिन राजा के साले संस्थानक की गंदी नज़र से अपने आप को बचते बचाते वो चित्रकार चारुदत्त के घर में आश्रय लेती है। यह जानते हुए भी कि चारुदत्त विवाहित हैं अदिती से और उनके पास कोई रोज़गार नहीं है, वसंतसेना उससे प्यार कर बैठती है, और उनका प्रेम संबंध शुरु हो जाता है।कहानी की नायिका वसंत सेना एक ऐतिहासिक चरित्र है*
आगे क्या होता है, जानने के लिए पढ़िए - 'वसंतसेना' ।






**फाइल का आकार: 700 Kb


**डाउनलोड लिंक :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*ऐतिहासिक उपन्यास - वसंत सेना*




आप सभी के लिए पेश है एक ऐतिहासिक उपन्यास -*वसंत* *सेना* ।


वसंतसेना राजा पलाका के दरबार में नर्तकी होती है। लेकिन राजा के साले संस्थानक की गंदी नज़र से अपने आप को बचते बचाते वो चित्रकार चारुदत्त के घर में आश्रय लेती है। यह जानते हुए भी कि चारुदत्त विवाहित हैं अदिती से और उनके पास कोई रोज़गार नहीं है, वसंतसेना उससे प्यार कर बैठती है, और उनका प्रेम संबंध शुरु हो जाता है। कहानी की नायिका वसंत सेना एक ऐतिहासिक चरित्र है|*
आगे क्या होता है, जानने के लिए पढ़िए - 'वसंत सेना' ।



**फाइल का आकार: 700 Kb



**डाउनलोड लिंक :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*हमारे अमर नायक*




हिंदी साहित्य में अनेक दुर्लभ ग्रंथो की रचना हुई है। इन पुस्तकों ने समाज को समय-समय पर राह दिखाई है। कुछ ऐसी ही महान पुस्तकों के नायकों का चरित्र चित्रण किया गया है पुस्तक 'हमारे अमर नायक' में।

पुस्तक में विभिन्न नायकों का चरित्र-चित्रण किया गया है जैसे रामायण में से राम , कादंबरी से चन्द्रपीड, रघुवंश से रघु इत्यादि।

पुस्तक पढने में रोचक और ज्ञानवर्धक है। अवश्य पढ़ें।



*फाइल**का**आकार**: * 4 Mb


*डाउनलोड लिंक:
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## draculla

यदि आपके पास प्रेमचंद की कहानी संग्रह की श्रृंखला मानसरोवर है तो अवश्य प्रदान करें/

----------


## Mitra

द्रकुल्ला जी इस सूत्र क लिए धन्यवाद् |
कृपया ज्योतिष सम्बन्धी पुस्तके भी अपलोड करने का कष्ट करे|
यंहा मैंने अंक ज्योतिष एवं हस्तरेखा से संबधित पुस्तके तो देखि  है |
परन्तु कुंडली ज्योतिष एवं फलित ज्योतिष  से संबधित पुस्तकों का नितांत आभाव है |

----------


## shivharebetul

> *ऐतिहासिक उपन्यास - वसंत सेना*
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 148292
> आप सभी के लिए पेश है एक ऐतिहासिक उपन्यास -*वसंत* *सेना* ।
> 
> 
> वसंतसेना राजा पलाका के दरबार में नर्तकी होती है। लेकिन राजा के साले संस्थानक की गंदी नज़र से अपने आप को बचते बचाते वो चित्रकार चारुदत्त के घर में आश्रय लेती है। यह जानते हुए भी कि चारुदत्त विवाहित हैं अदिती से और उनके पास कोई रोज़गार नहीं है, वसंतसेना उससे प्यार कर बैठती है, और उनका प्रेम संबंध शुरु हो जाता है। कहानी की नायिका वसंत सेना एक ऐतिहासिक चरित्र है|*
> ...


मित्र लिंक चेक कीजिए

----------


## Teach Guru

आपका सूत्र बहुत हि बढ़िया है मित्र , जारी रखो.........

----------


## inder123in

मित्रा मुझे रावण सहिंता ओर लाल किताब का फुल वर्जन चाहिए

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रा मुझे रावण सहिंता ओर लाल किताब का फुल वर्जन चाहिए





> यदि आपके पास प्रेमचंद की कहानी संग्रह की श्रृंखला मानसरोवर है तो अवश्य प्रदान करें/


मित्रों अभी मेरे पास ये पुस्तकें उपलब्ध नहीं होगी |

----------


## nirsha

मित्र क्या फेंगशुई पर कोई  बुक हिंदी में मिल सकती है

----------


## notyboy

*भाई मुझे इस बुक की बहुत जरुरत है  Upkar - MP Sub Inspector Police Pariksha (In Hindi)

मेरा ईमेल id  boynoty57@yahoo.in*

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र क्या फेंगशुई पर कोई  बुक हिंदी में मिल सकती है





> *भाई मुझे इस बुक की बहुत जरुरत है  Upkar - MP Sub Inspector Police Pariksha (In Hindi)
> 
> मेरा ईमेल id  boynoty57@yahoo.in*


मित्रों मेरे पास अभी ये सभी पुस्तकें उपलब्ध नहीं है |

----------


## sujata...

ye bahut hi badiya hai...........

----------


## nirsha

> मित्रों मेरे पास अभी ये सभी पुस्तकें उपलब्ध नहीं है |


मित्र हम इंतजार करेंगे जब भी मिले कृपया पोस्ट करे  धन्यवाद

----------


## blue24

भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है | :salut:
+  स्वीकार करे | :bloom: 

धन्यवाद | :Tiranga:

----------


## Rajeev

> ye bahut hi badiya hai...........


सुजाता जी कृपया हिंदी में लिखने का प्रयास करे| हिंदी लिखने के लिए नीचे दिए गए निम्न लिंक पर क्लिक करे |

हिंदी में कैसे लिखें

----------


## Krish13

काफी अच्छा सूत्र आपने बनाया है राजीव जी अच्छी मेहनत की है आपने 
मेरी तरफ से शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## ravi chacha

बेहतरीन सूत्र .......................धन्यवाद मित्र       ++++++++++++  रेपुटेशन

----------


## love birds

मित्र मुजहे नस्त्रेदेव्मोउस की भाविस्वानी ही हिंदी बुक चाहिए तभी मैं आपको रेपुतिओं पॉइंट दे पाउँगा !!!!

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र मुजहे नस्त्रेदेव्मोउस की भाविस्वानी ही हिंदी बुक चाहिए तभी मैं आपको रेपुतिओं पॉइंट दे पाउँगा !!!!


मेरे पास अभी ज्यादातर पुस्तके उपलब्ध नहीं है इसलिए क्षमा चाहुगा |
धन्यवाद :confused:

----------


## Rajeev

> बेहतरीन सूत्र .......................धन्यवाद मित्र       ++++++++++++  रेपुटेशन


धन्यवाद .......................

----------


## Rajeev

> काफी अच्छा सूत्र आपने बनाया है राजीव जी अच्छी मेहनत की है आपने 
> मेरी तरफ से शुभकामनाएँ


धन्यवाद .......................

----------


## Rajeev

> काफी अच्छा सूत्र आपने बनाया है राजीव जी अच्छी मेहनत की है आपने 
> मेरी तरफ से शुभकामनाएँ


धन्यवाद .......................

----------


## anoop_address

sir main yaha par navagat hoon atah  hindi main likhne ke liye mafi chahunga kintu jitni bhi e books ke link aapne diye hain wo mujhe download karni nahi aa rhi hai. rapid share ka page khool rha hai par download nahi ho rha hai

----------


## marwariladka

फिलहाल तो मैंने साड़ी किताबे डाउनलोड नहीं की हैं मगर मुझे यह साड़ी किताबे चाहिए..इसलिए धन्यवाद मित्र..रेपो +++

----------


## Mr_perfect

क्या मुझे ट्वीलाईट हिन्दी मेँ मिल सकती है

----------


## Mr_perfect

अलाद्दीन के लिए रेपो +

----------


## Rajeev

> फिलहाल तो मैंने साड़ी किताबे डाउनलोड नहीं की हैं मगर मुझे यह साड़ी किताबे चाहिए..इसलिए धन्यवाद मित्र..रेपो +++


धन्यवाद ..




> क्या मुझे ट्वीलाईट हिन्दी मेँ मिल सकती है


मित्र अभी ज्यादातर पुस्तकें मेरे पास उपलब्ध नहीं होगी जब होगी तो मैं अवश्य उपलब्ध करवा दुगा |
धन्यवाद ..




> अलाद्दीन के लिए रेपो +


शुक्रिया ये किताब मैंने भी पढ़ी है मुझे बहुत पसंद है ये किताब ..

----------


## inder123in

मित्र बहुत अच्छे क्या मुझे रावण सहीनता की ई बूक हिन्दी मे उपलब्ध करा सकते हो

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र बहुत अच्छे क्या मुझे रावण सहीनता की ई बूक हिन्दी मे उपलब्ध करा सकते हो


कम-से-कम रेपुटेशन देकर होसला तो बढ़ाये |

----------


## Munneraja

रेपुटेशन से अधिक महत्त्व आपके प्रयास पर आपको बधाई देने का होगा
और मेरे काम की कोई भी ई-बुक काम की हुई तो आपको रेपुटेशन भी अवश्य दूंगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छा सूत्र है भाई, सभी की लिंक एक बार जांच लो ....अच्छी कोशिस के लिये रेपों लो

----------


## Ranveer

बहुत अच्छा प्रयास ......

----------


## Rajeev

> रेपुटेशन से अधिक महत्त्व आपके प्रयास पर आपको बधाई देने का होगा
> और मेरे काम की कोई भी ई-बुक काम की हुई तो आपको रेपुटेशन भी अवश्य दूंगा


आप मेरे सूत्र में आ कर अपने विचार रखे यही मेरे लिए बहुत है |
आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद सूत्र में पधारने के लिए |

----------


## Rajeev

> अच्छा सूत्र है भाई, सभी की लिंक एक बार जांच लो ....अच्छी कोशिस के लिये रेपों लो


मित्र जाचं ली है काम कर रही है धन्यवाद मेरे सूत्र पर पधारने एवं रेपुटेशन के लिए |

----------


## Rajeev

> बहुत अच्छा प्रयास ......


आपका भी धन्यवाद रणवीर जी मेरे सूत्र पर पधारने एवं रेपुटेशन के लिए |

----------


## Rajeev

अब आप मेरे सूत्र में पधारने के लिए मेरी ओर से रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे |
धन्यवाद :clap::clap:

----------


## Rajeev

अभी तो मेरी रेपुटेशन की अवधी समाप्त हो चुकी है इसलिए जो-जो आज छुट गए है उन्हें कल रेपुटेशन दे दूगा |
धन्यवाद :o

----------


## Rajeev

लेकिन अभी भी इस सूत्र में मेरे प्रिय एवं जिससे मैंने कुछ ज्यादा ही सवाल पूछ लिए थे मनोज जी नहीं आये है बिच में गुस्से से मैंने उनसे अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग कर लिया जिसकी वजह से आज भी वे मुझसे गुस्सा है मैं उनसे हाथ जोड़कर माफ़ी मांगता हू कृपया मुझे अपनी प्रोफाइल में मित्र श्रेणी में जोड़ ले |

नहीं तो मैं अपने आपको कभी माफ नहीं कर पाउगा की मैंने इतना अच्छा मित्र खो दिया |
कृपया करके इस सूत्र में आये अब तो संत जी भी इस सूत्र में आ गए फिर आप क्यों नहीं आ रहे हो !
धन्यवाद ..:BangHead::BangHead:

----------


## mzone420

बहुत ही अच्छा प्रयास है आपका... अभी तो आपको रेपो नहीं दे सकता... मेरी ओर से उधार रहा :)

----------


## Rajeev

> बहुत ही अच्छा प्रयास है आपका... अभी तो आपको रेपो नहीं दे सकता... मेरी ओर से उधार रहा :)


आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मेरी भी उधार रही आप पे कल जैसे ही मेरी रेपुटेशन की अवधि प्राप्त होगी आपको जरुर दुगा |
उत्साहवर्धन के लिए
धन्यवाद ..:clap::clap:

----------


## Teach Guru

*आपकी मेहनत की दाद देनी पड़ेगी बहुत ही उम्दा सूत्र बनाया है आपने ,
बस एक बात कहना चाहूँगा मित्र आपनी ई बुक्स का लिंक रेपिडशेयर की 
बजाय mediafire या jumbofiles पर बुक अपलोड करके दो , क्योकि इनमे 
रेज्यूम मिल जाता है और डाऊनलोड की स्पीड भी अच्छी मिलती है | 
रेपो अभी आपके लिए उधार रहा ........... धन्यवाद*

----------


## kajal pandey

बहुत ही  प्यारा  सूत्र है ,,,repo,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Devil khan

*अच्छा सूत्र ,,,,,,,,,,,,दोस्त  मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## itsmine

मित्र तारीफ के लिए शब्द भी नहीं मिल रहे है बहुत सुंदर सूत्र है ये कृपया जारी रखे

----------


## naughty_angel

ya its gud...keep it up friend

----------


## dev b

लाजवाव सूत्र है मित्र ................बधाई

----------


## Mr_perfect

> धन्यवाद .. मित्र अभी ज्यादातर पुस्तकें मेरे पास उपलब्ध नहीं होगी जब होगी तो मैं अवश्य उपलब्ध करवा दुगा |धन्यवाद .. शुक्रिया ये किताब मैंने भी पढ़ी है मुझे बहुत पसंद है ये किताब ..


 काफी इंटर्स्टिँग किताब है मुझे हमेशा से चाहिए थी। पहले मैँने बचपन मेँ पढ़ी थी पर वो शार्टकट वर्जन था।आपका धन्यावाद दोबारा उपलब्ध कर देने के लिए।

----------


## kajal pandey

राजीव जी .......ये रहा आपका इनाम कबूल कीजिये

----------


## sushilnkt

दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,

----------


## Rajeev

> लाजवाव सूत्र है मित्र ................बधाई





> काफी इंटर्स्टिँग किताब है मुझे हमेशा से चाहिए थी। पहले मैँने बचपन मेँ पढ़ी थी पर वो शार्टकट वर्जन था।आपका धन्यावाद दोबारा उपलब्ध कर देने के लिए।





> राजीव जी .......ये रहा आपका इनाम कबूल कीजिये





> दोस्त मेरी ओर से बधाई स्वीकार करे ,


धन्यवाद आप सभी का मेरे सूत्र में अपने विचार प्रकट करने के लिए |

----------


## mzone420

> आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मेरी भी उधार रही आप पे कल जैसे ही मेरी रेपुटेशन की अवधि प्राप्त होगी आपको जरुर दुगा |
> उत्साहवर्धन के लिए
> धन्यवाद ..:clap::clap:


_कल मैंने २-३ बुक डाउनलोड किए... काफी अच्छे थे... 
हमारी ओर से रेपो++ तो मिल ही गया होगा.._

----------


## kavita25

अच्छा collection है मित्र,मेरी तरफ से +++++

----------


## Rajeev

> _कल मैंने २-३ बुक डाउनलोड किए... काफी अच्छे थे... 
> हमारी ओर से रेपो++ तो मिल ही गया होगा.._


धन्यवाद रेपुटेशन के लिए मेरी ओर से भी स्वीकार करे |

----------


## Rajeev

> अच्छा collection है मित्र,मेरी तरफ से +++++


धन्यवाद कविता जी सूत्र पर अपने विचार प्रकट करने के लिए |

----------


## mzone420

> धन्यवाद रेपुटेशन के लिए मेरी ओर से भी स्वीकार करे |


_धन्यवाद मित्र...

हो सके तो कुछ बैन बुक्स भी अपलोड करें....._

----------


## Rajeev

> _धन्यवाद मित्र...
> 
> हो सके तो कुछ बैन बुक्स भी अपलोड करें....._


उपलब्ध कराने की कोशिश करुगा |

----------


## Rajeev

> अच्छा collection है मित्र,मेरी तरफ से +++++


कविता जी सिर्फ +++++ देने से नहीं चलता * वाले बटन को दबाकर देना पड़ता है !!

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्र आपका सूत्र जबरदस्त है रेपो ++ स्वीकार कीजिये

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र आपका सूत्र जबरदस्त है रेपो ++ स्वीकार कीजिये


चलो भगवान का शुक्र है आपको याद तो रहा धन्यवाद रेपुटेशन के लिए ..

----------


## swati_

मित्र आपका सूत्र जबरदस्त है

----------


## rs-delhi

mujhe kamasutra hinde book mil sakte hai

----------


## Rajeev

> mujhe kamasutra hinde book mil sakte hai


 मित्र ये सामान्य विभाग है और यहाँ वयस्क सामग्री की अनुमति नहीं है इसलिए ये पुस्तक मैं यहाँ आपको उपलब्ध नहीं करा सकता हु |

----------


## Dark Rider

मुझे कुछ १० - २० हिंदी की बुक्स चाहिए जितनी हो सके 
जो  इनमे से हो 
इतिहास  कहानिया 
विश्व इतिहास की कहानियों 
और विश्व युद्ध की कहानियाँ |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

प्रिय मित्र राजीव जी 
मुझे ये किताब चाहिए 
कृपया कर उपलब्ध कराएं 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय मित्र राजीव जी 
> मुझे ये किताब चाहिए 
> कृपया कर उपलब्ध कराएं 
> धन्यवाद


मित्र ये पुस्तक मैंने हर जगह तलाश की मगर मुझे नहीं मिली आपको इसे खरीद कर ही पढनी पड़ेगी |

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझे कुछ १० - २० हिंदी की बुक्स चाहिए जितनी हो सके 
> जो  इनमे से हो 
> इतिहास  कहानिया 
> विश्व इतिहास की कहानियों 
> और विश्व युद्ध की कहानियाँ |


प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मेरे सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए ऐसी कुछ पुस्तके मेरे पास उपलब्ध होगी कल मैं आपको उसके लिंक दे दूगा |
धन्यवाद ..

----------


## Marcus Fenix

> प्रिय मित्र राजीव जी 
> मुझे ये किताब चाहिए 
> कृपया कर उपलब्ध कराएं 
> धन्यवाद


इसकी केवल हार्ड कॉपी है इसलिए आपको खरीदना  ही पडेगा

----------


## mzone420

> प्रिय मित्र राजीव जी 
> मुझे ये किताब चाहिए 
> कृपया कर उपलब्ध कराएं 
> धन्यवाद


_
आप ज़रा इसे देखें, शायद आपके काम की हो..._

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> _
> आप ज़रा इसे देखें, शायद आपके काम की हो..._


मिल गयी मित्र 
बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया आपका  +

----------


## Rajeev

> _
> आप ज़रा इसे देखें, शायद आपके काम की हो..._


धन्यवाद उपलब्ध कराने के लिए ..मेरी ओर से भी रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे इस सूत्र में सहायता के लिए मेरी तरफ से उधार रहा कल निश्चित तय रहा |

----------


## mzone420

> मिल गयी मित्र 
> बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया आपका  +



आपका स्वागत है मित्र....

----------


## mzone420

> धन्यवाद उपलब्ध कराने के लिए ..


आपका भी स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## gopu

मित्र इस अमूल्य सूत्र के लिए मेरी बधाई स्वीकार करें 
हिंदी साहित्य के इन महान पुस्तकों को उपलब्ध कराने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
आज पहली बार मैं इस सूत्र पे आया हूँ और आपके इस भागीरथी प्रयास की सराहना के लिए शब्द नहीं हैं मेरे पास 
भारत में हिंदी साहित्य और हिंदी पुस्तकों को जो सम्मान मिलना अपेक्षित था वह दुर्भाग्यवश नहीं हो पाया 
ऐसे में इस मंच के माध्यम से आपका यह प्रयास अत्यंत सराहनीय है 
रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## gopu

मित्र आपके इस सूत्र में अपना तुच्छ योगदान देना चाहता हूँ 
मैं मुंशी प्रेमचंद को विश्व के सर्वश्रेष्ठ लेखकों में मानता हूँ तथा उनकी रचनाओं को भारत की अमूल्य धरोहर मानता हूँ 
आपके इस सूत्र के माध्यम से प्रेमचंद जी की कई रचनाएँ जो मैंने कालांतर में संकलित की हैं , अन्य सभी साहित्य प्रेमी मित्रों के साथ बाँटना चाहता हूँ 
आशा है आप को मेरे संकलन की ये अमूल्य रचनाएँ पसंद आएँगी
मैंने ये सभी पुस्तकें अभी ifile.it पे उपलब्ध करा दी है जिनका क्रमवार लिंक नीचे दे रहा हूँ

----------


## gopu

प्रेमचंद की मशहूर कहानियां 

लिंक - http://ifile.it/1po2i69

----------


## gopu

मुंशी प्रेमचंद - निर्मला 

लिंक - http://ifile.it/1aiusj0

----------


## gopu

मुंशी प्रेमचंद - गोदान 

लिंक - http://ifile.it/2rs9axd

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र इस अमूल्य सूत्र के लिए मेरी बधाई स्वीकार करें 
> हिंदी साहित्य के इन महान पुस्तकों को उपलब्ध कराने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
> आज पहली बार मैं इस सूत्र पे आया हूँ और आपके इस भागीरथी प्रयास की सराहना के लिए शब्द नहीं हैं मेरे पास 
> भारत में हिंदी साहित्य और हिंदी पुस्तकों को जो सम्मान मिलना अपेक्षित था वह दुर्भाग्यवश नहीं हो पाया 
> ऐसे में इस मंच के माध्यम से आपका यह प्रयास अत्यंत सराहनीय है 
> रेपो स्वीकार करें


धन्यवाद गोपू जी मेरे सूत्र पर अपने अ:मूल्य विचार रखने एवं रेपुटेशन के लिए ..

----------


## gopu

मुंशी प्रेमचंद - पूस की रात 

लिंक - http://ifile.it/xs3j6pk

----------


## gopu

मुंशी प्रेमचंद - प्रेमचंद साहित्य 

इस ज़िप फाइल में -

मानसरोवर 
दो बैलों की कथा 
लोटरी 
सवा सेर गेहू 
जुलूस 
प्रेरणा 
लाग डाट 
और शतरंज के खिलाडी हैं 

लिंक 
http://ifile.it/5d426in

----------


## gopu

मुंशी प्रेमचंद -  लैला 

लिंक - http://ifile.it/cdtw1ho

----------


## mzone420

> मुंशी प्रेमचंद - गोदान 
> 
> लिंक - http://ifile.it/2rs9axd


_मित्र बहुत अच्छे ... मगर आप पुस्तकों के कवर पेज का स्क्रीनशॉट भी साथ में लगाये तो सोने पे सुहागा वाली बात हो जाए.._

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र आपके इस सूत्र में अपना तुच्छ योगदान देना चाहता हूँ 
> मैं मुंशी प्रेमचंद को विश्व के सर्वश्रेष्ठ लेखकों में मानता हूँ तथा उनकी रचनाओं को भारत की अमूल्य धरोहर मानता हूँ 
> आपके इस सूत्र के माध्यम से प्रेमचंद जी की कई रचनाएँ जो मैंने कालांतर में संकलित की हैं , अन्य सभी साहित्य प्रेमी मित्रों के साथ बाँटना चाहता हूँ 
> आशा है आप को मेरे संकलन की ये अमूल्य रचनाएँ पसंद आएँगी
> मैंने ये सभी पुस्तकें अभी ifile.it पे उपलब्ध करा दी है जिनका क्रमवार लिंक नीचे दे रहा हूँ


धन्यवाद सहायता के लिए मगर मेरे एक सूत्र में प्रेमचंद साहित्य के सभी लिंक्स उपलब्ध है और अगर आप फिर से देगे तो फिर फोरम का एक नियम भंग हो जायेगा की एक ही प्रविष्टी दोबारा की गयी |

----------


## gopu

> धन्यवाद सहायता के लिए मगर मेरे एक सूत्र में प्रेमचंद साहित्य के सभी लिंक्स उपलब्ध है और अगर आप फिर से देगे तो फिर फोरम का एक नियम भंग हो जायेगा की एक ही प्रविष्टी फिर से हुई |


क्षमा चाह्ता हूँ यदि भूलवश कोई नियम भंग हुआ है 
मैं सिर्फ अपने संकलन को मित्रों के साथ बाँटना चाहता हूँ 
यदि ये सभी पुस्तकें पहले से उपलब्ध हैं तो मैं इन प्रविष्टियों को मिटा दूँगा 
वैसे जयशंकर प्रसाद लिखित कामायनी भी मैंने उपलब्ध करा दी है 
जिसका लिंक ये रहा 
http://ifile.it/prtneb4

----------


## gopu

मेरी एक प्रार्थना है , यदि किसी मित्र के पास दिनकर जी के द्वारा रचित " रश्मिरथी " हो तो क्रिपया  उपलब्ध करा दे
मैं इस महाकाव्य को काफी समय से ढूंढ रहा हूँ परन्तु अब तक प्राप्त नहीं कर सका

----------


## gopu

> _मित्र बहुत अच्छे ... मगर आप पुस्तकों के कवर पेज का स्क्रीनशॉट भी साथ में लगाये तो सोने पे सुहागा वाली बात हो जाए.._


मित्र मैंने ये सभी नेट से डाउनलोड किया है और सत्य कहूँ तो मुझे स्क्रीनशॉट लगाना आता नहीं है 
आशा है आप को मेरा प्रयास पसंद आएगा

----------


## mzone420

> मेरी एक प्रार्थना है , यदि किसी मित्र के पास दिनकर जी के द्वारा रचित " रश्मिरथी " हो तो क्रिपया  उपलब्ध करा दे
> मैं इस महाकाव्य को काफी समय से ढूंढ रहा हूँ परन्तु अब तक प्राप्त नहीं कर सका


_मित्र आप इस लिंक  से डाउनलोड कर सकते है,_

_और ऑनलाइन पढ़ने के लिए इस लिंक  पर जा सकते हैं..._

----------


## gopu

> _मित्र आप इस लिंक  से डाउनलोड कर सकते है,_
> 
> _और ऑनलाइन पढ़ने के लिए इस लिंक  पर जा सकते हैं..._


मित्र आपका यह सहयोग मेरी वर्षों की इच्छा पूर्ण कर गया 
आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## mzone420

> मित्र आपका यह सहयोग मेरी वर्षों की इच्छा पूर्ण कर गया 
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
> रेपो स्वीकार करें


_आपका स्वागत है मित्र... 
और रेपो के लिए आपका धन्यवाद_

----------


## sau1212

भाई जी फोटोग्राफी  तकनीक  के ऊपर कोई  ई बुक्स  हिन्दी मे  दे सके तो बहुत मेहरबानी होगी 

          धन्यवाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> मुझे कुछ १० - २० हिंदी की बुक्स चाहिए जितनी हो सके 
> जो  इनमे से हो 
> इतिहास  कहानिया 
> विश्व इतिहास की कहानियों 
> और विश्व युद्ध की कहानियाँ |



कोई मेरी भी सुणियो रे , इतना भी बुरा नही हू न.......................... मेरी तो कोई डिमांड ही पूरी नही करता

----------


## Rajeev

> कोई मेरी भी सुणियो रे , इतना भी बुरा नही हू न.......................... मेरी तो कोई डिमांड ही पूरी नही करता


 मित्र क्षमा कर दे देरी के लिए मगर थोड़ा-सा समय और लग जायेगा क्युकी मेरे pc में कुछ समस्या हो गयी है जिसकी वजह से मेरा windows 7 भी ठीक से काम नहीं कर रहा हैऔर मुझे windows xp चढ़ाना पड़ा और उसमे Google Transliteration IME भी काम नहीं कर रहा है मुझे ये भी ऑनलाइन ही लिखना पढ़ रहा है |जैसे ही समस्या का समाधान होता है मैं आपको PM करके सूचित कर दुगा |धन्यवाद ..

----------


## mzone420

> कोई मेरी भी सुणियो रे , इतना भी बुरा नही हू न.......................... मेरी तो कोई डिमांड ही पूरी नही करता


मनोज जी मैं कोशश करता हूँ... अगर नाम देते पुस्तकों के तो अच्छा होता...

वैसे अंगेजी में काफी किताबें है पर हिंदी में जरा सा मुश्किल है..

----------


## mzone420

> कोई मेरी भी सुणियो रे , इतना भी बुरा नही हू न.......................... मेरी तो कोई डिमांड ही पूरी नही करता



मनोज भाई बहुत कोशिशो के बाद ये कुछ किताबे मुझे अच्छी लगी,,,हो सकता है एक-दो आप को भी अच्छी लगे...




आजादी की लड़ाई और सुभाष बाबू
हिन्दू जाति का उत्थान और पतन
हिंदी साहित्य का संक्षिप्त सुगम इतिहास
स्वामी विवेकानंद का मरणोत्तर जीवन
छत्रपति शिवाजी 
राजस्थान के वीर
'खुदा की कसम' (भारत-पाकिस्तान विभाजन के समय का चित्रण)
गोली



माफ करियेगा आपके लिए इतना ही कर पाया ..

----------


## sau1212

> भाई जी फोटोग्राफी  तकनीक  के ऊपर कोई  ई बुक्स  हिन्दी मे  दे सके तो बहुत मेहरबानी होगी 
> 
>           धन्यवाद



कोई जवाब नही भाई जी

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई बहुत कोशिशो के बाद ये कुछ किताबे मुझे अच्छी लगी,,,हो सकता है एक-दो आप को भी अच्छी लगे...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आजादी की लड़ाई और सुभाष बाबू
> हिन्दू जाति का उत्थान और पतन
> हिंदी साहित्य का संक्षिप्त सुगम इतिहास
> स्वामी विवेकानंद का मरणोत्तर जीवन
> ...


शुक्रिया  मित्र हो सके तो इसी प्रकार विश्व इतिहास की भी कुछ बुक्स दीजिए हो सके तो युद्धों से सम्बन्धित , मुझे रोम और रशिया में बहुत दिलचस्पी है , इनके इतिहास के बारे में कई रोचक कथाये है |
और विश्व युद्ध , के दौरान भी कई घटनाये रोचक है ,  कोई लिंक या साईट भी मिले  तो चलेगी |

----------


## james.bond

> मनोज भाई बहुत कोशिशो के बाद ये कुछ किताबे मुझे अच्छी लगी,,,हो सकता है एक-दो आप को भी अच्छी लगे...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आजादी की लड़ाई और सुभाष बाबू
> हिन्दू जाति का उत्थान और पतन
> हिंदी साहित्य का संक्षिप्त सुगम इतिहास
> स्वामी विवेकानंद का मरणोत्तर जीवन
> ...


जो भी किया बहुत अच्छा किया , इससे अच्छा तो किसी और ने भी नहीं किया .

----------


## mzone420

> शुक्रिया  मित्र हो सके तो इसी प्रकार विश्व इतिहास की भी कुछ बुक्स दीजिए हो सके तो युद्धों से सम्बन्धित , मुझे रोम और रशिया में बहुत दिलचस्पी है , इनके इतिहास के बारे में कई रोचक कथाये है |
> और विश्व युद्ध , के दौरान भी कई घटनाये रोचक है ,  कोई लिंक या साईट भी मिले  तो चलेगी |



मनोज भाई ये लिंक l शायद आपके काम की हो, मुझे तो अच्छी लगी... आप ही चेक कर लों ..


लिंक--
लिंक,

----------


## mzone420

> जो भी किया बहुत अच्छा किया , इससे अच्छा तो किसी और ने भी नहीं किया .


धन्यवाद दोस्त....बस कोशिश कर रहा हूँ

----------


## mzone420

> कोई जवाब नही भाई जी


मित्र इस विषय पर ज्यादातर अंग्रेजी में उपलब्ध है,,

डाउनलोड करें...

और ये वेबसाइट  शायद आपके काम की हो..

----------


## nirsha

मित्र राजीव हेरी पोटर हिंदी में दे सकते है

----------


## Rajeev

> शुक्रिया  मित्र हो सके तो इसी प्रकार विश्व इतिहास की भी कुछ बुक्स दीजिए हो सके तो युद्धों से सम्बन्धित , मुझे रोम और रशिया में बहुत दिलचस्पी है , इनके इतिहास के बारे में कई रोचक कथाये है |
> और विश्व युद्ध , के दौरान भी कई घटनाये रोचक है ,  कोई लिंक या साईट भी मिले  तो चलेगी |


 मित्र अब तो आप खुश है न:o



> मनोज भाई ये लिंक l शायद आपके काम की हो, मुझे तो अच्छी लगी... आप ही चेक कर लों ..
> 
> 
> लिंक--
> लिंक,





> मित्र इस विषय पर ज्यादातर अंग्रेजी में उपलब्ध है,,
> 
> डाउनलोड करें...
> 
> और ये वेबसाइट  शायद आपके काम की हो..


धन्यवाद आप इस सूत्र में मेरी बहुत सहायता कर रहे है मेरी ओर से रेपुटेशन उधार रहा |
धन्यवाद ..:clap::clap:

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र mzone जी जब तक मेरा pc ठीक नहीं हो जाता है कृपया मेरे इस सूत्र में अपना योगदान देते रहे |
जैसे-ही मेरा pc ठीक हो जायेगा मैं आपने सूत्र को फिर से संभाल लुगा |
धन्यवाद ..

----------


## mzone420

> मित्र अब तो आप खुश है न
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद आप इस सूत्र में मेरी बहुत सहायता कर रहे है मेरी ओर से रेपुटेशन उधार रहा |
> धन्यवाद ..:clap::clap:


 आपका स्वागत है मित्र...:salut::salut:

----------


## JEETJAWAN

HARRY PORTER PART =1 OR HARRPY PORTER PART=2 HINDI MAIN KISI KO CHAHIYE KYA

----------


## mzone420

> HARRY PORTER PART =1 OR HARRPY PORTER PART=2 HINDI MAIN KISI KO CHAHIYE KYA


*मित्र आप इसी सूत्र में डाल दीजिए, किन्ही और मित्रों के काम आ जाएंगी कभी...*




> मित्र राजीव हेरी पोटर हिंदी में दे सकते है

----------


## pathfinder

क्या आप निम्न पुस्तकें उपलब्ध करा सकते है |
१-भारत के गुलाम होने के विषय में (मुगल काल की) विस्तृत जानकारी प्रदान करने वाली पुस्तक जिसमे यह वर्णन हो कि भारत कैसे गुलाम हुआ |
२-भारत की आज़ादी की विस्तृत जानकारी वाली पुस्तक जिसमे यह वर्णन हो कि  भारत को स्वतंत्रता कैसे प्राप्त हुयी |

----------


## mzone420

> क्या आप निम्न पुस्तकें उपलब्ध करा सकते है |
> _१-भारत के गुलाम होने के विषय में (मुगल काल की) विस्तृत जानकारी प्रदान करने वाली पुस्तक जिसमे यह वर्णन हो कि भारत कैसे गुलाम हुआ |
> २-भारत की आज़ादी की विस्तृत जानकारी वाली पुस्तक जिसमे यह वर्णन हो कि  भारत को स्वतंत्रता कैसे प्राप्त हुयी |_



शायद ये आपके काम की हों----

हिंदुस्तान के इतिहास की सरल कहानियां

भारतवर्ष का इतिहास - प्रो. रामदेव

मगध

विश्व इतिहास के विलुप्त अध्याय --पी.एन.ओक

----------


## mzone420

> शुक्रिया  मित्र हो सके तो इसी प्रकार विश्व इतिहास की भी कुछ बुक्स दीजिए हो सके तो युद्धों से सम्बन्धित , मुझे रोम और रशिया में बहुत दिलचस्पी है , इनके इतिहास के बारे में कई रोचक कथाये है |
> और विश्व युद्ध , के दौरान भी कई घटनाये रोचक है ,  कोई लिंक या साईट भी मिले  तो चलेगी |


मनोज भाई आपके लिए एक मस्त पुस्तक मिली है ....

विश्व इतिहास के विलुप्त अध्याय --पी.एन.ओक

----------


## Rajeev

*गीता माता - महात्मा गाँधी




'गीता-माता'* महात्मा गाँधी की एक प्रसिद्ध पुस्तक है।

गांधी जी के अनुसार मानव जीवन ज्ञान, भक्ति और कर्म का समन्वय है और गीता इनसे संबंधित सभी समस्याओं का समाधान है। स्वाध्याय पूर्वक गीता का किया गया अध्ययन जीवन के गूढ़ रहस्य को उजागर करता है। गांधी जी ने गीता को शास्त्रों का दोहन माना। उन्होंने ‘गीता माता’ में श्लोकों की शब्दों के सरल अर्थ देते हुए टीका की है। गांधी जी का विश्वास था कि जो मनुष्य गीता का भक्त होता है, उसे कभी निराशा नहीं घेरती, वह हमेशा आनंद में रहता है।

भारत की धरती ने एक ऐसा महान मानव पैदा किया जिसने न केवल भारत की राजनीति का नक्शा बदल दिया अपितु विश्व को सत्य अहिंसा, शांति और प्रेम की उस अजेय शक्ति के दर्शन कराए जिसके लिए ईसा या गौतम बुद्ध का स्मरण किया जाता है। गाँधी जी का धर्म समूची मानव-जाती के लिए कल्याणकारी था। उन्होंने स्वयं को दरिद्र नारायण का प्रतिनिधि माना। गांधी जी का विश्वास था कि भारत का उत्थान गाँवों की उन्नति से ही होगा। उनके लिए सत्य से बढ़कर कोई धर्म और अहिंसा से बढ़कर कोई कर्त्तव्य नहीं था। 



*फाइल का आकार: 9 Mb*
*


डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक (Multi-Mirror) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*मेरे सपनो का भारत*



*
'मेरे सपनो का भारत'* महात्मा गाँधी की एक चर्चित पुस्तक है। 

महात्मा गाँधी बीसवीं सदी के सबसे अधिक प्रभावशाली व्यक्ति हैं; जिनकी  अप्रत्यक्ष उपस्थिति उनकी मृत्यु के साठ वर्ष बाद भी पूरे देश पर देखी जा  सकती है। उन्होंने भारत की कल्पना की और उसके लिए कठिन संघर्ष किया।  स्वाधीनता से उनका अर्थ केवल ब्रिटिश राज से मुक्ति का नहीं था बल्कि वह  गरीबी, निरक्षरता और अस्पृश्यता जैसी बुराइयों से मुक्ति का सपना देखते थे।  वह चाहते थे कि देश के सारे नागरिक समान रूप से आज़ादी और समृद्धि का सुख  पा सकें। 

उनके बहुत-से परिवर्तनकारी विचार, जिन्हें उस समय, असंभव कह परे कर  दिया गया था, आज न केवल स्वीकार किये जा रहे हैं बल्कि अपनाए भी जा रहे  हैं। आज की पीढ़ी के सामने यह स्पष्ट हो रहा है कि गाँधीजी के विचार आज भी  उतने ही प्रासंगिक हैं, जितने उस समय थे। यह तथ्य है कि गाँधीगीरी आज के  समय का मंत्र बन गया है। यह सिद्ध करता है कि गाँधीजी के विचार इक्कीसवीं  सदी के लिए भी सार्थक और उपयोगी हैं। अवश्य पढ़ें।



*फाइल का आकार: 13 Mb



डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*कबीर*




*'कबीर'* आचार्य हजारी प्रसाद द्विवेदी की एक रचना है। इसमें कबीर के व्यक्तित्व, साहित्यिक और दार्शनिक विचारों का आलोचनात्मक अध्ययन किया गया है।

कबीर सन्त कवि और समाज सुधारक थे। ये सिकन्दर लोदी के समकालीन थे। कबीर का अर्थ अरबी भाषा में महान होता है। कबीरदास भारत के भक्ति काव्य परंपरा के महानतम कवियों में से एक थे। भारत में धर्म, भाषा या संस्कृति किसी की भी चर्चा बिना कबीर की चर्चा के अधूरी ही रहेगी।



*फाइल का आकार: 36 Mb



डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक :(Multi Mirror)
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*मानवीय विद्युत के चमत्कार*




' मानवीय विद्युत के चमत्कार ' एक विज्ञान आधारित पुस्तक है। इसमें बताया गया है कि आदमी के शरीर में भी विद्युत धारा प्रवाहित रहती है लेकिन हम सही जानकारी और प्रशिक्षण के बिना इसका उपयोग नहीं कर पाते।

पुस्तक में अनेकों उदहारण दिए गए है। पुस्तक की भाषा सरल है। सभी पाठकों को ये पुस्तक अवश्य पढनी चाहिए। अत्यंत उपयोगी पुस्तक है।





*फाइल का आकार: 3 Mb*





*डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक :(Multi Mirror)
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## kajal pandey

मुझे भारत मे न्याय ब्यवस्था के विकास और इतिहास के बारे मे हिंदी मे matter चाइये

----------


## notyboy

मेरी डिमांड बाकी है | (भाई मुझे इस बुक की बहुत जरुरत है Upkar - MP Sub Inspector Police Pariksha (In Hindi))

----------


## kajal pandey

कोई आईसी किताब या matter भी दे जो भारत मे वकालत पेशा का उदय और विकाश बताता हो

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरी डिमांड बाकी है | (भाई मुझे इस बुक की बहुत जरुरत है Upkar - MP Sub Inspector Police Pariksha (In Hindi))


आप जिस पुस्तक की बात कर रहे है वो मेरा पास उपलब्ध नहीं है मैंने आपको पहले भी बताया था |

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझे भारत मे न्याय ब्यवस्था के विकास और इतिहास के बारे मे हिंदी मे matter चाइये





> कोई आईसी किताब या matter भी दे जो भारत मे वकालत पेशा का उदय और विकाश बताता हो


दिया जी इसी सूत्र में पिछली प्रविष्टियों में mzone जी ने कुछ पुस्तके दी है इतिहास से सबंधित आप एक बार देख ले नहीं तो कोशिश करुगा और देने की |

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post447035

----------


## Rajeev

*राजस्थान के वीर*




राजस्थान हमेशा से ही वीरों की करमभूमि रहा है। इस प्रदेश में एक से बढ़कर एक वीर पुरुष हुए है। इस पुस्तक में कुछ ऐसे ही वीरों की जीवन-गाथा दी गयी है जिनके शौर्य की कीर्ति आज भी अमर है।

पुस्तक में राणा संग, महाराणा प्रताप, गोरा-बादल, महाराणा कुम्भा, वीर दुर्गादास आदि की जीवन गाथा दी गयी है। जिन्हें पढ़कर आप रोमांचित हो उठेंगे।

अवश्य पढ़ें।


*फाइल का आकार: २ Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक (Multi-Mirrors):
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

Megaupload.com से डाउनलोड करें (Recommended):
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

> *राजस्थान के वीर*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> राजस्थान हमेशा से ही वीरों की करमभूमि रहा है। इस प्रदेश में एक से बढ़कर एक वीर पुरुष हुए है। इस पुस्तक में कुछ ऐसे ही वीरों की जीवन-गाथा दी गयी है जिनके शौर्य की कीर्ति आज भी अमर है।
> 
> पुस्तक में राणा संग, महाराणा प्रताप, गोरा-बादल, महाराणा कुम्भा, वीर दुर्गादास आदि की जीवन गाथा दी गयी है। जिन्हें पढ़कर आप रोमांचित हो उठेंगे।
> 
> ...


वैसे तो मैंने ये पुस्तक अपने प्रिय मित्र (परम मित्र) मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर) के लिए प्रकाशित की है |
क्युकी वो भी तो उसी मिट्टी के लाल है |
मगर यहाँ पर बहुत सारे ऐसे मित्र है जो की उन्ही मिट्टी के लालों में से है उनमे से है - संत जी, sddn2k9 जी, मनोज जी आदि ऐसे बहुत से है मैं उन सभी से दरखास्त करता हू की वे ये पुस्तक पढ़े |
ताकि वो अपने राजस्थान के वीर उन सपूतों के बारे में थोड़ी और जानकारी प्राप्त कर सके जो की भारत माता के लिए हँसते-हँसते अपनी जान की क़ुरबानी हम सभी के लिए दे गए |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## sanjay jangir

My Dear Friend,
I Am Very Sorry To you that I Dont Write to HINDI.
Friend Kya Aap Mujhe Ayurved se judi hue koi book jo hindi me likhi ho.uplabdh karva sakte ho kya. please help me.
Or Sabhi Antravasna forum members ko ED UL FITUR KI HARDIK SHUBHKAMNAY.

----------


## Rajeev

> My Dear Friend,
> I Am Very Sorry To you that I Dont Write to HINDI.
> Friend Kya Aap Mujhe Ayurved se judi hue koi book jo hindi me likhi ho.uplabdh karva sakte ho kya. please help me.
> Or Sabhi Antravasna forum members ko ED UL FITUR KI HARDIK SHUBHKAMNAY.


*पृथ्वी की अद्भुत रोग नाशक शक्तियां


*
'पृथ्वी की अद्भुत रोग नाशक शक्तियां' एक प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा पर आधारित पुस्तक है । इसमें लेखक ने वैज्ञानिक तर्कों के आधार पर ये बताया है कि मनुष्य अगर पृथ्वी के साथ ज्यादा से ज्यादा सम्पर्क में रहे तो उसकी स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी सभी समस्याएं दूर हो सकती है।

अवश्य पढ़ें ।

*फाइल का आकार: 1 Mb*



*8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*गुरु के १०८ नाम
*


*
गुरु गोबिंद दोऊ खड़े, का के लागूं पाय।
बलिहारी गुरु आपनै, गोबिंद दियो मिलाय।।
- कबीर*

गुरु की महत्ता भला कौन नहीं जानता। 'गुरु के १०८ नाम' पुस्तक में गुरु के १०८ नाम हिंदी अर्थ सहित दिए गए है। छोटी सी लेकिन उपयोगी पुस्तक है।


अवश्य पढ़ें।


*फाइल का आकार: 1 Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक :(Multi Mirror)
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*अध्यात्म रामायण (हिंदी)*




अध्यात्म रामायण को ही विश्व का प्रथम रामायण माना जाता है।भगवान श्री शंकर के मुख से निकली श्रीराम की यह पवित्र कथा अध्यात्म रामायण के नाम से विख्यात है।

सर्वप्रथम श्री राम की कथा भगवान श्री शंकर ने माता पार्वती जी को सुनाया था। उस कथा को एक कौवे ने भी सुन लिया। उसी कौवे का पुनर्जन्म कागभुशुण्डि के रूप में हुआ| कागभुशुण्डि को पूर्वजन्म में भगवान शंकर के मुख से सुनी वह राम कथा पूरी की पूरी याद थी। उन्होने यह कथा अपने शिष्यों सुनाया। इस प्रकार राम कथा का प्रचार प्रसार हुआ.

श्री वाल्मीकि महर्षि रचित गायत्री-रामायण, अद्भुत-रामायण, आनंद-रामायण आदि के समान अध्यात्म-रामायण किसी ऋषि द्वारा रची गई नहीं है, यही सब लोग कहते हैं। आध्यात्म रामायण अपनी काव्यशैली एवं अन्य विशेषताओं के कारण अन्य सभी रामायणों से भिन्न कोटि की मालूम पड़ती है। यद्यपि ऋषि-प्रोक्त रामायणों में श्रीराम को महाविष्णु का अवतार बताया गया है, पर उन्हें एक नीतिमान, धीरोदात्त राजा के रूप में ही चित्रित किया गया है। अध्यात्म-रामायण के रचयिता ने श्रीराम का ईश्वर के रूप में वर्णन करते हुए ही कथा आगे बढ़ाई है। इन भिन्नताओं को देखते हुए इस मत को स्वीकारना समीचीन लगता है कि अध्यात्म-रामायण ऋषि-प्रणीत नहीं है। पर इस ग्रंथ के रचयिता आखिर हैं कौन? इस संबंध में कोई भी विद्वान सूक्ष्मतापूर्ण मंतव्य व्यक्त नहीं करता।

अवश्य पढ़ें।


*फाइल का आकार: 29 Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक :(Multi Mirror)
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*श्री हरिनाम महामंत्र*




'श्री हरिनाम महामंत्र' एक धार्मिक पुस्तक है । इसमें धार्मिक शिक्षा सारल भाषा में दी गयी है।



*फाइल का आकार: 1 Mb



8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Hotfile आदि) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*आधुनिक हवाई अड्डे*




*'आधुनिक हवाई अड्डे'* एक उपयोगी पुस्तक है । 240 पृष्ठों की इस पुस्तक में हवाई अड्डों के बारे में संपूर्ण जानकारी दी गयी है तथा विश्व के आधुनिक हवाई अड्डों के बारे में भी बताया गया है ।


*फाइल का आकार: 2 Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक :(Multi Mirror)
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*धरा पर जीवन - विज्ञान साहित्य*




*'धरा पर जीवन'* पुस्तक में बताया गया है कि धरती पर जीवन का प्रारंभ कैसे हुआ। जीवन का वर्गीकरण कैसे हुआ। जैव विविधताएं, जैव श्रंखला क्या है इत्यादि ।
अवश्य पढ़ें

*फाइल का आकार: 3.4 Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक :(Multi Mirror)
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Keshav Singh

बहुत ही उम्दा प्रस्तुति है मित्र आप सभी के द्वारा ........ 

कृपया आप सभी अपने इस योगदान को ऐसे ही देते रहे ....

----------


## vickky681

मित्र आप मुझे नोवल भी दे सकते है

----------


## mzone420

> मित्र आप मुझे नोवल भी दे सकते है


नोवेल का नाम भी तो बताये मित्र....

----------


## mzone420

> मित्रो यह जो पुस्तके मै दे रहा हु वोह पुनः  अन्तर्वासना फोरम में गुल्लू जी ने दी थी
>  आप सभी को पता ही है की अन्तर्वासना फोरम में खराबी होने की वजह से वोह सभी सूत्र नष्ट हो गए फिर भी मैं कोशिश करुगा
>  वोह सभी पुस्तके  देने की जो पुनः अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर थी 
> 
>  मित्रो अगर पसंद आये तो राय एवं Reputation औरThanks अवश्य दे !
> 
>  धन्यवाद



अरे राजीव भाई तो बैन हो गये??? कैसे???

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> अरे राजीव भाई तो बैन हो गये??? कैसे???


*किस  कारन से बैन हुए हैं? क्या आपको या और किसी सदस्य को जानकारी है मित्र? *

----------


## mzone420

> *किस  कारन से बैन हुए हैं? क्या आपको या और किसी सदस्य को जानकारी है मित्र? *



नहीं मित्र.. मुझे इस बारे में कुछ भी नहीं पता, मुझे तो ये भी नहीं पता की वो कब बैन हुए थे??

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> नहीं मित्र.. मुझे इस बारे में कुछ भी नहीं पता, मुझे तो ये भी नहीं पता की वो कब बैन हुए थे??


*वैसे मैं इन सदस्य से कभी बात तो नहीं हुई, लेकिन इस सूत्र पर नज़र रखता हूँ! इसलिए आश्चर्य  सा हुआ!*

----------


## Rajeev

> अरे राजीव भाई तो बैन हो गये??? कैसे???





> *किस  कारन से बैन हुए हैं? क्या आपको या और किसी सदस्य को जानकारी है मित्र? *





> नहीं मित्र.. मुझे इस बारे में कुछ भी नहीं पता, मुझे तो ये भी नहीं पता की वो कब बैन हुए थे??


प्रिय मित्रों मुझे मनोज जी (डार्क राइडर) से अभद्र भाषा में बात करने के लिए प्रतिबंध किया गया था |
अभद्र भाषा (Inappropriate Language) में बात करने के लिए मुझे पर साजिद भाई ने मुझ पर जो २ Infractions लगाया हुआ है |
जिसकी अवधि १० तारीख तक समाप्त होगी |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Teach Guru

अतिउतम सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र राजीव, बस एक बात कहनी है आप ये बुक्स mediafire या megaupload पर अपलोड करे,
इससे धीमी गति से नेट चलाने वालों को फायदा होगा , क्योकि ये दोनों साईट स्पीड और रिज्यूम दोनों देती है, उम्मीद है की आप ऐसा करेंगे,
रेपो मैं देना चाहता हूँ लेकिन ये मेसेज आ रहा है |
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rajeev again.
आपका रेपो उधार रहा|

----------


## Rajeev

> अतिउतम सूत्र का निर्माण किया है मित्र राजीव, बस एक बात कहनी है आप ये बुक्स mediafire या megaupload पर अपलोड करे,
> इससे धीमी गति से नेट चलाने वालों को फायदा होगा , क्योकि ये दोनों साईट स्पीड और रिज्यूम दोनों देती है, उम्मीद है की आप ऐसा करेंगे,
> रेपो मैं देना चाहता हूँ लेकिन ये मेसेज आ रहा है |
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rajeev again.
> आपका रेपो उधार रहा|


मित्र जैसा की आपने ऊपर लिखा है, मगर मैंने तो सारे के सारे लिंक megaupload पर उपलब्ध कराए हुए है |
धन्यवाद उधारी रेपुटेशन के लिए और अपनी प्रतिक्रिया के लिए |

----------


## draculla

*क्या आपके पास प्रेमचंद की कहानी संग्रह मानसरोवर है?*

----------


## Rajeev

> *क्या आपके पास प्रेमचंद की कहानी संग्रह मानसरोवर है?*


नहीं मित्र मेरे पास मानसरोवर उपलब्ध नहीं है और प्रेमचंद की अन्य कहानियाँ उपलब्ध है |
सूत्र पर आने के लिए धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rajeev

*ध्यान से आत्म-चिकित्सा*



'ध्यान से आत्म-चिकित्सा' पुस्तक में बताया गया है कि किस प्रकार ध्यान की सहायता से हम विभिन्न रोगों से छूटकारा   पा  सकते  है .

महर्षि पतंजलि के योगसूत्र में ध्यान भी एक सोपान है।

चित्त को एकाग्र करके किसी एक वस्तु पर केन्द्रित कर देना ध्यान कहलाता है। प्राचीन काल में ऋषि मुनि भगवान का ध्यान करते थे। ध्यान की अवस्था में ध्यान करने वाला अपने आसपास के वातावरण को तथा स्वयं को भी भूल जाता है। ध्यान करने से आत्मिक तथा मानसिक शक्तियों का विकास होता है। जिस वस्तु को चित मे बांधा जाता है उस मे इस प्रकार से लगा दें कि बाह्य प्रभाव होने पर भी वह वहाँ से अन्यत्र न हट सके, उसे ध्यान कहते है।
ध्यान से लाभ
ऐसा पाया गया है कि ध्यान से बहुत से मेडिकल एवं मनोवैज्ञानिक लाभ होते हैं।
बेहतर स्वास्थ्य

    शरीर की रोग-प्रतिरोधी शक्ति में वृद्धि
    रक्तचाप में कमी
    तनाव में कमी
    स्मृति-क्षय में कमी (स्मरण शक्ति में वृद्धि)
    वृद्ध होने की गति में कमी

उत्पादकता में वृद्धि

    मन शान्त होने पर उत्पादक शक्ति बढती है; लेखन आदि रचनात्मक कार्यों में यह विशेष रूप से लागू होता है।

आत्मज्ञान की प्राप्ति

    ध्यान से हमे अपने जीवन का उद्देश्य समझने में सहायता मिलती है। इसी तरह किसी कार्य का उद्देश्य एवं महत्ता का सही ज्ञान हो पाता है।

छोटी-छोटी बातें परेशान नहीं करतीं

    मन की यही प्रकृति (आदत) है कि वह छोटी-छोटी अर्थहीन बातों को बडा करके गंभीर समस्यायों के रूप में बदल देता है। ध्यान से हम अर्थहीन बातों की समझ बढ जाती है; उनकी चिन्ता करना छोड देते हैं; सदा बडी तस्वीर देखने के अभ्यस्त हो जाते हैं।


*फाइल का आकार: 2 Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक (Multi Mirror) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*उपनिषदों की भूमिका*




'उपनिषदों की भूमिका' पुस्तक में लेखक ने उपनिषदों के प्रभाव और आधार पर रोशनी डाली है . 



उपनिषद: उपनिषद वेदों के अत्यन्त दार्शनिक भाग हैं।चूंकि ये वेदों के अंतिम भाग हैं इसीलि*ए इन्हे वेदों का सार भी कहा जा सकता है।  
उपनिषद = उप + नि + षद ; जिसका अर्थ है पास बैठना ।
उपनिषदों को वेदान्त भी कहते हैं, जिसका अर्थ है वेदों का अंतिम भाग ।
दूसरा शब्द जो प्रयोग में आता है वह है - उत्तर मीमांसा, जिसका अर्थ है काल-क्रम में बाद की मीमांसा (इंक्*वायरी)
आज तक दो सौ से भी अधिक उपनिषद ज्ञात हैं। मुक्तिकोपनिषद में इनकी कुल संख्*या १०८ गि*नाई गई है। सभी उपनिषद किसी न किसी वेद से सम्बद्ध हैं। इनमें से १० ऋग्वेद से, १९ शुक्ल यजुर्वेद से, ३२ कृष्ण यजुर्वेद से, १६ सामवेद से और ३१ अथर्ववेद से सम्बद्ध हैं।
१०८ उपनिषदों में से प्रथम १० को मुख्य उपनिषद कहा जाता है; २१ उपनिषदों को सामान्य वेदांत , २३ उपनिषदों को सन्यास, ९ को शाक्त, १३ को वैष्णव , १४ को शैव तथा १७ उपनिषदों को योग उपनिषद की संज्ञा दी गयी है।
मुख्य उपनिषद निम्नलिखित हैं:

  १.  ईश - शुक्ल यजुर्वेद
  २.  केन - सामवेद
  ३.  कथा - कृष्ण यजुर्वेद
  ४.  प्रश्न  - अथर्ववेद
  ५.  मुण्डक  - अथर्ववेद
  ६.  मान्डूक्य  - अथर्ववेद
  ७.  तैत्रेय  - कृष्ण यजुर्वेद
  ८.  एत्रेय  - ऋग्वेद
  ९.  छान्दोग्य  - सामवेद
 १०.  वृहदारण्यक  - शुक्ल यजुर्वेद


उपनिषद को यह नाम इसलिए मिला है क्योंकि ये वेदों के ही हिस्से हैं। वेदों से ही प्रेरित इन उपनिषदों की रचना वेदव्यास के ही चार शिष्यों ने की है। मूलत:  108 उपनिषद माने जाते हैं। उपनिषद का अंग्रेजी में अर्थ है कॉलोनी। जैसे शहर के ही किसी एक हिस्से को कॉलोनी कहते हैं, वैसे ही उपनिषदों को भी वेदों का ही हिस्सा माना जाता है। वेदों के ही श्लोकों को कथानक के रूप में उपनिषदों में लिया जाता है।         


*फाइल का आकार: 9 Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें
*

----------


## amol05

:speaker:*मित्र बहुत बदिया सूत्र बनाया है और हिंदी भाषा के छात्रों के लिए भी बहुत उपयोगी है ये, या यू कहे की पूरा पुस्तकालय:book: है ये तो हमारी फोरम पर हिंदी भाषा के महान साहित्यकरो का * :clap::clap:

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र जैसा की आपने ऊपर लिखा है, मगर मैंने तो सारे के सारे लिंक megaupload पर उपलब्ध कराए हुए है |धन्यवाद उधारी रेपुटेशन के लिए और अपनी प्रतिक्रिया के लिए |


 *मित्र जो सूत्र के शुरुवात में बुक है, मैं उनकी बात कर रहा हूँ, वो रेपिडशेयर पर है|*

----------


## nirsha

मित्र  राजीव  अच्छा   सूत्र  है  बहुत बधाई

----------


## nirsha

राजीव   भाई  क्या  ये   बुक्स   मिल   सकती   है   

1. Feng Shui for Skeptics -                                                              by Kartar Diamond.
2. Ancient Feng Shui's Ultimate Secrets for Home and Office                  by Gisi Stupp.
3. Flying Star Feng Shui Made Easy                                                   by David Twicken.
4. The Complete Idiot's Guide(R) to Feng Shui                                     by Master Joseph Yu.

----------


## Rajeev

> :speaker:*मित्र बहुत बदिया सूत्र बनाया है और हिंदी भाषा के छात्रों के लिए भी बहुत उपयोगी है ये, या यू कहे की पूरा पुस्तकालय:book: है ये तो हमारी फोरम पर हिंदी भाषा के महान साहित्यकरो का * :clap::clap:


बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद अमोल जी मेरे सूत्र में अपने विचार व्यक्त करने के लिए और रेपुटेशन देने के लिए |
कृपया इसी तरह अपने मार्गदर्शन से मेरा उत्साहवर्धन करते रहियेगा |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rajeev

> *मित्र जो सूत्र के शुरुवात में बुक है, मैं उनकी बात कर रहा हूँ, वो रेपिडशेयर पर है|*


ठीक है मित्र मैं कोशिश अवश्य करुगा megaupload पर अपलोड करने की |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र  राजीव  अच्छा   सूत्र  है  बहुत बधाई


धन्यवाद निरशा जी




> राजीव   भाई  क्या  ये   बुक्स   मिल   सकती   है   
> 
> 1. Feng Shui for Skeptics -                                                              by Kartar Diamond.
> 2. Ancient Feng Shui's Ultimate Secrets for Home and Office                  by Gisi Stupp.
> 3. Flying Star Feng Shui Made Easy                                                   by David Twicken.
> 4. The Complete Idiot's Guide(R) to Feng Shui                                     by Master Joseph Yu.


निरशा जी मेरे पास फ़िलहाल ये पुस्तके उपलब्ध नहीं है |

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत अच्छा सूत्र हे राजीव जी 
रेपो स्वीकार करे*

----------


## sushilnkt

*बहुत ही सुन्दर और रोचक सूत्र हे और मेरे काम का भी .. इस को देख कर दिल बहुत खुस हुआ 
आप को मेरी और से + कबूल करे*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्त काफी अच्छा सूत्र है ओर आपकी मेहनत दिख रही है इस सूत्र पर 
अभी केवल कुछ ही पृष्ट पढे है ... इसके 
मुझे भी जब किसी ebook की जरूरत हुई तो आपको जरूर याद करूंगा ..... 
+++++++++ मेरी ओर से आपके इस उत्तम सूत्र के लिए*

----------


## mzone420

> *क्या आपके पास प्रेमचंद की कहानी संग्रह मानसरोवर है?*


आप इसे ट्राई करिये  शायद आपको मानसरोवर मिल जाए...

----------


## mzone420

> राजीव   भाई  क्या  ये   बुक्स   मिल   सकती   है   
> 
> 1. Feng Shui for Skeptics -                                                              by Kartar Diamond.
> *2. Ancient Feng Shui's Ultimate Secrets for Home and Office                  by Gisi Stupp.*
> 3. Flying Star Feng Shui Made Easy                                                   by David Twicken.
> 4. The Complete Idiot's Guide(R) to Feng Shui                                     by Master Joseph Yu.


_ये लीजिए आपकी बुक्स..... डाउनलोड करने के लिए बुक्स के नाम पर क्लिक कीजिये....

१- Feng Shui For Skeptics by Kartar Diamond
२- Flying Star Feng Shui Made Easy Third Edition by David Twicken
३- The Complete Idiot's Guide(R) to Feng Shui by Master Joseph Yu.


माफ कीजिएगा एक बुक नहीं मिली......_

----------


## Rajeev

> आप इसे ट्राई करिये  शायद आपको मानसरोवर मिल जाए...


मित्र ये मेरे पास भी है और इसमें मानसरोवर नहीं है |

----------


## Rajeev

> _ये लीजिए आपकी बुक्स..... डाउनलोड करने के लिए बुक्स के नाम पर क्लिक कीजिये....
> 
> १- Feng Shui For Skeptics by Kartar Diamond
> २- Flying Star Feng Shui Made Easy Third Edition by David Twicken
> ३- The Complete Idiot's Guide(R) to Feng Shui by Master Joseph Yu.
> 
> 
> माफ कीजिएगा एक बुक नहीं मिली......_


धन्यवाद एक बार फिर से मेरी सहायता के लिए |

----------


## Rajeev

*क्वेटा का भूकंप*




'क्वेटा का भूकंप' पुस्तक में लेखक ने सन १९३५ में क्वेटा शहर में आये भीषण भूकंप का वर्णन किया है.
क्वेटा आजकल बलोचिस्तान (पाकिस्तान) की राजधानी है।

सर्वाधिक सामान्य अर्थ में, किसी भी सीस्मिक घटना का वर्णन करने के लिए भूकंप शब्द का प्रयोग किया जाता है, एक प्राकृतिक घटना (phenomenon)या मनुष्यों के कारण हुई कोई घटना -जो सीस्मिक तरंगों (seismic wave) को उत्पन्न करती है.अक्सर भूकंप भूगर्भीय दोषों के कारण आते हैं, भारी मात्रा में गैस प्रवास , पृथ्वी के भीतर मुख्यतः गहरी मीथेन, ज्वालामुखी, भूस्खलन, और नाभिकीय परिक्षण ऐसे मुख्य दोष हैं.


*फाइल का आकार: 3 Mb*

*
डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*'अनामिका' - सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी 'निराला'
*



'अनामिका' 'निराला' जी का प्रतिनिधि काव्य-ग्रन्थ माना जाता है । हिन्दी साहित्य में 'सरोज स्मृति', 'राम की शक्ति पूजा' की टक्कर की कविताएँ अभी तक नहीं लिखी गई हैं । 

सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी 'निराला' (२१ फरवरी १८९९ - १५ अक्तूबर १९६१) हिन्दी कविता के छायावादी युग के चार प्रमुख स्तंभों में से एक माने जाते हैं। अपने समकालीन अन्य कवियों से अलग उन्होंने कविता में कल्पना का सहारा बहुत कम लिया है और यथार्थ को प्रमुखता से चित्रित किया है। वे हिन्दी में मुक्तछंद के प्रवर्तक भी माने जाते हैं।


प्रमुख कृतियाँ
काव्यसंग्रह: अनामिका, परिमल, गीतिका, द्वितीय अनामिका, तुलसीदास, कुकुरमुत्ता, अणिमा, बेला, नये पत्ते, अर्चना, आराधना, गीत कुंज, सांध्य काकली, अपरा।
उपन्यास- अप्सरा, अलका, प्रभावती, निरुपमा, कुल्ली भाट, बिल्लेसुर बकरिहा।
कहानी संग्रह- लिली, चतुरी चमार, सुकुल की बीवी, सखी, देवी।
निबंध- रवीन्द्र कविता कानन, प्रबंध पद्म, प्रबंध प्रतिमा, चाबुक, चयन, संग्रह।
पुराण कथा- महाभारत
अनुवाद - आनंद मठ, विष वृक्ष, कृष्णकांत का वसीयतनामा, कपालकुंडला, दुर्गेश नन्दिनी, राज सिंह, राजरानी, देवी चौधरानी, युगलांगुल्य, चन्द्रशेखर, रजनी, श्री रामकृष्ण वचनामृत, भरत में विवेकानंद तथा राजयोग का बांग्ला से हिन्दी में अनुवाद .


*फाइल का आकार: 2 Mb


डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Teach Guru

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rajeev again.

----------


## Rajeev

*'अक्षर-अक्षर' - पाश*




'अक्षर-अक्षर' पुस्तक में पंजाबी के जनकवि अवतार सिंह 'पाश ' की सभी काव्य रचनाओं का संग्रह है. 

 जिंदगी भर  इन्सानियत  के कातिलो के विरुद्ध लड़ाई लड़ने वाले पंजाबी के जनकवि अवतार सिंह 'पाश ' को ३७ साल की उम्र में ही  २३ मार्च १९८८ को धर्मांध दहशतों गर्दों ने गोलियां बरसाकर  मार  दिया  था | शहीदे-आज़म भगत सिंह ने २३ मार्च १९३१ को फांसी चढ़कर  इन्कलाब की  जिस लौ को जलाया  जनकवि अवतार सिंह 'पाश' उसे मशाल बनाकर जिये | 

उनका जन्म  ९ सितम्बर १९५० को ग्राम तलवंडी सलेम जिला जालंधर (पंजाब) में हुआ था | उन्होंने पहली कविता १५ वर्ष  की आयु में लिखी | वे १९६७ में भारतीय कम्युनिस्ट पार्टी और १९६९ में नक्सलवादी आन्दोलन से जुड़े | १९८५ में वे अमेरिका चले गए वहाँ एंटी -४७(१९८६-८८) का संपादन करते हुए खालिस्तानी आन्दोलन के विरुद्ध सशक्त प्रचार किया |

 अवतार सिंह 'पाश' द्वारा लिखित कुल १२५ कविताये उपलब्ध है | जो उनके चार कविता संग्रहों लौहकथा (१९७०), उडडदे  बजान  मगर (१९७४), साडे समियां विच (१९७८), लडांगे साथी(१९८८)  में संगृहीत हैं  |
              पंजाबी भाषा  के कवि 'पाश' को उनकी म्रत्यु के बाद अन्य भाषा भाषियों ने भी बखूबी पहचाना| 'पाश' की कविता की धार निराला, नागार्जुन और गोरख पाण्डेय की याद ताज़ा कर देती है | 'पाश' एक ऐसा जन कवि था जिसने केवल शब्दों का बडबोलापन ही नहीं दिखाया बल्कि व्यवस्था के खिलाफ लगातार लड़ाई भी लड़ी | वे कई बार जेल गए और पुलिस की यातना सही | उनका कहना था -
                                                                      हम झूठ  मूठ का कुछ भी नहीं चाहते
                                                                      और हम सब कुछ सचमुच देखना चाहते है 
                                                                      जिन्दगी, समाजवाद या कुछ ओर |

 जनकवि 'पाश' के लिए देशभक्ति अपने देश  की  जनता कि मोहब्बत  में, उसके दुःखदर्द में बसती है |तभी तो वे कहते हैं -

                                              मुझे देश द्रोही भी कहा जा सकता है 
                                              लेकिन मैं सच कहता हूँ यह देश अभी मेरा नहीं है 
                                              यहाँ के जवानों या किसानों का नहीं है 
                                              यह तो केवल कुछ 'आदमियों'  का है
                                              ओर हम अभी आदमी नहीं हैं ,बड़े निरीह पशु हैं | 
                                              हमारे जिस्म में जोंकों ने नहीं पालतू मगरमच्छों ने दांत गड़ाएं हैं 
                                              उठो, 
अपने घरों के धुओं उठो |
     उठो काम करने वाले मजदूरों उठो | 
      खेमो पर लाल झंडे लगाकर बैठने  से कुछ न होगा 
       इन्हें अपने रक्त की  रंगत दो |

 बगावत की ऐसी आवाज शायद ही किसी कवि ने बुलंद की हो | 'पाश' के तेवर तानाशाही निजाम के साथ-साथ धर्मांध दहशतगर्दों के खिलाफ भी उसी हौसलें से लोहा लेते रहे | उन्होंने धर्मगुरुओं को चुनौती देते हुए कहा -
                                                         किसी भी धर्म का कोई ग्रन्थ
                                                          मेरे जख्मी होठों की चुप से अधिक पवित्र नहीं है |




*फाइल का आकार: 4 Mb



डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror) :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

*

----------


## Rajeev

*मेरा जीवन तथा ध्येय - स्वामी विवेकानंद*



*
'मेरा जीवन तथा ध्येय'* स्वामी विवेकानंद की लिखी हुई एक चर्चित पुस्तक है।

‘मेरा जीवन तथा ध्येय’ नामक यह भाषण स्वामी विवेकानन्द ने 27 जनवरी 1900 ई. में पासाडेना कैलिफोर्निया के सेक्सपियर क्लब के समक्ष दिया था। इसमें भारत के दुखी मानवों की वेदना विहृल उस महात्मा के हृदय का बोलता हुआ चित्र है। इसमें प्रस्तुत है उसका उपचार जिसके आधार पर वे मातृभूमि को पुनः अतीत यश पर ले जाना चाहते है। यही एकमात्र ऐसा अवसर था, जब उन्होंने जनता के समक्ष अपने जी की जलन रखी, अपने आन्तरिक संघर्ष और वेदना को उघाड़ा।

हमें आशा है, इस पुस्तक से जनता का अवश्य लाभ होगा।


स्वामी विवेकानन्द (१२ जनवरी,१८६३- ४ जुलाई,१९०२) वेदान्त के विख्यात और प्रभावशाली आध्यात्मिक गुरु थे। उनका वास्तविक नाम नरेन्द्र नाथ दत्त था। उन्होंने अमेरिका स्थित शिकागो में सन् १८९३ में आयोजित विश्व धर्म महासम्मेलन में सनातन धर्म का प्रतिनिधित्व किया था। भारत का वेदान्त अमेरिका और यूरोप के हर एक देश में स्वामी विवेकानन्द की वक्तृता के कारण ही पहुँचा। उन्होंने रामकृष्ण मिशन की स्थापना की थी जो आज भी अपना काम कर रहा है। वे रामकृष्ण परमहंस के सुयोग्य शिष्य थे। रामकृष्ण जी बचपन से ही एक पहुँचे हुए सिद्ध पुरुष थे। स्वामीजी ने कहा था की जो व्यक्ति पवित्र ढँग से जीवन निर्वाह करता है उसी के लिये अच्छी एकाग्रता प्राप्त करना सम्भव है!



*फाइल का आकार: ७ Mb



डाउनलोड लिंक (Multi-Mirrors):
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

Megaupload.com से डाउनलोड करें (Recommended):
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

> *मेरा जीवन तथा ध्येय - स्वामी विवेकानंद*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 'मेरा जीवन तथा ध्येय'* स्वामी विवेकानंद की लिखी हुई एक चर्चित पुस्तक है।
> 
> ‘मेरा जीवन तथा ध्येय’ नामक यह भाषण स्वामी विवेकानन्द ने 27 जनवरी 1900 ई. में पासाडेना कैलिफोर्निया के सेक्सपियर क्लब के समक्ष दिया था। इसमें भारत के दुखी मानवों की वेदना विहृल उस महात्मा के हृदय का बोलता हुआ चित्र है। इसमें प्रस्तुत है उसका उपचार जिसके आधार पर वे मातृभूमि को पुनः अतीत यश पर ले जाना चाहते है। यही एकमात्र ऐसा अवसर था, जब उन्होंने जनता के समक्ष अपने जी की जलन रखी, अपने आन्तरिक संघर्ष और वेदना को उघाड़ा।
> 
> ...


ये मेरी प्रिय पुस्तकों में से एक है |
इसलिए मेरे सभी मित्रों से आग्रह है की एक बार इस पुस्तक को अवश्य पढ़े |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashish_asd123

बहुत बहुत  शुक्रिया आपका .क्या आप सह्दत हसन अली मंटो की कोई कताब दे सकते है

----------


## Rajeev

> बहुत बहुत  शुक्रिया आपका .क्या आप सह्दत हसन अली मंटो की कोई कताब दे सकते है


ये लीजिये सादत हसन मन्टो की पुस्तक " तोबा टेक सिंह " वोह भी हिंदी में उपलब्ध है |

http://www.ziddu.com/download/163319...a.com.rtf.html

----------


## Rajeev

*चैतन्य महाप्रभु की कहानी*




हिंदी ई बुक्स में आज पेश है पुस्तक - चैतन्य महाप्रभु ।

इस पुस्तक में चैतन्य महाप्रभु के बारे में जानकारी दी गयी है तथा इनके जीवन की घटनाओं के बारे में भी बताया गया है तथा इनके भगवान का अवतार होने के प्रमाण भी दिए गए है ।

चैतन्य महाप्रभु {१८ फरवरी, १४८६-१५३४) वैष्णव धर्म के भक्ति योग के परम प्रचारक एवं भक्तिकाल के प्रमुख कवियों में से एक हैं। इन्होंने वैष्णवों के गौड़ीय संप्रदाय की आधारशिला रखी, भजन गायकी की एक नयी शैली को जन्म दिया तथा राजनैतिक अस्थिरता के दिनों में हिंदू-मुस्लिम एकता की सद्भावना को बल दिया, जाति-पांत, ऊंच-नीच की भावना को दूर करने की शिक्षा दी तथा विलुप्त वृंदावन को फिर से बसाया और अपने जीवन का अंतिम भाग वहीं व्यतीत किया। उनके द्वारा प्रारंभ किए गए महामंत्र नाम संकीर्तन का अत्यंत व्यापक व सकारात्मक प्रभाव आज पश्चिमी जगत तक में है। यह भी कहा जाता है, कि यदि गौरांग ना होते तो वृंदावन आज तक एक मिथक ही होता। वैष्णव लोग तो इन्हें श्रीकृष्ण का राधा रानी के संयोग का अवतार मानते हैं।



*फाइल का आकार: 500 Kb




8 डाउनलोड लिंक (Rapidshare, Megaupload, Hotfile आदि) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## mamta007

काफी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र , धन्यवाद

----------


## The Master

प्यारे मित्र राजीव जी आपको जनम दिन कि हार्दिक बधाई हो मित्र ।

----------


## mzone420

_राजीव जी जन्मदिन की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये मित्र...._

----------


## nirsha

> _ये लीजिए आपकी बुक्स..... डाउनलोड करने के लिए बुक्स के नाम पर क्लिक कीजिये....
> 
> १- Feng Shui For Skeptics by Kartar Diamond
> २- Flying Star Feng Shui Made Easy Third Edition by David Twicken
> ३- The Complete Idiot's Guide(R) to Feng Shui by Master Joseph Yu.
> 
> 
> माफ कीजिएगा एक बुक नहीं मिली......_


मित्र डाउनलोड तो हुआ लेकिन बुक नहीं ये तो amazon .कॉम का एड्रेस बताने लगता है

----------


## mzone420

> मित्र डाउनलोड तो हुआ लेकिन बुक नहीं ये तो amazon .कॉम का एड्रेस बताने लगता है


उप्स तब तो गडबड हो गयी..

ओके जी फिर से देखता हूँ...

----------


## nirsha

राजीव  जी  मेरी तरफ से भी आपको जन्मदिन की   हार्दिक शुभकामनाये

----------


## vickky681

बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## vickky681

जन्म दिन की बधाई

----------


## rajuj53

> सरल हसतरेखा शास्त्र (हिंदी)
> 
> 
> मनुष्य में सदा से ही अपने भाग्य को जानने की इच्छा रही है और हसतरेखा इसका एक अच्छा माध्यम है । ह्सतरेखा विज्ञानं प्राचीन काल से ही भारत में लोकप्रिय है । भारत ही इसका जन्मदाता है । यहाँ तक कि विश्व प्रसिद हसतरेखा विशेषज्ञ कीरो ने भी इस ज्ञान को भारत में ही आकर सीखा था ।
> किसी भी व्यक्ति के हाथ को देखकर उसके जीवन की कमियों का पता लगाया जा सकता है और उनको दूर भी किया जा सकता है। यदि समय रहते समस्या पता लग जाए तो उसका समाधान भी आसन हो जाता है।
> 
> अत्यन्त सरल भाषा में लिखी हुई २०० पन्नों की प्रस्तुत पुस्तक जिज्ञासु पाठको को अवश्य पसंद आयेगी ।
> 
> 
> ...


यह किताब डाउनलोड नहीं हो रही है ,कृपया दूसरा लिंक देवे !जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## love birds

मित्र नस्त्रेदेव्मोउस की हिंदी बुक का लिंक दे दोस्त

----------


## ashish_asd123

प्रिये मित्रो यहाँ मई आप को चन्द्रकांता की डाउनलोड लिंक दे रहा हु. जो की एक बहुत अच्छा उपन्यास है.

डाउनलोड के लिए क्रिय्पा यहाँ क्लिक करे

----------


## ashish_asd123

प्रिये मित्र राजीव जी जन्मदिन की बहुत बहुत शुभकामनाये. यदि आप अनुमति दे तोह क्या मै भे यहाँ कुछ बुक्स के डाउनलोड लिंक्स प्रदान केर सकता हु.

----------


## nirsha

उप्स तब तो गडबड हो गयी..

ओके जी फिर से देखता हूँ...[/QUOTE]
mzone जी आप से मुझे बहुत आशाएं है आप का काम सराहनीय है मेरी और से आपको बहुत बहुत शुभकामनायें  शुक्रिया दोस्त

----------


## rajuj53

> आचार्य चाणक्य एक ऐसी महान विभूति थे, जिन्होंने अपनी विद्वत्ता और क्षमताओं के बल पर भारतीय इतिहास की धारा को बदल दिया। मौर्य साम्राज्य के संस्थापक चाणक्य कुशल राजनीतिज्ञ, चतुर कूटनीतिज्ञ, प्रकांड अर्थशास्त्री के रूप में भी विश्वविख्*यात हुए। इतनी सदियाँ गुजरने के बाद आज भी यदि चाणक्य के द्वारा बताए गए सिद्धांत *और नीतियाँ प्रासंगिक हैं तो मात्र इसलिए क्योंकि उन्होंने अपने गहन अध्*ययन, चिंतन और जीवानानुभवों से अर्जित अमूल्य ज्ञान को, पूरी तरह नि:स्वार्थ होकर मानवीय कल्याण के उद्*देश्य से अभिव्यक्त किया।
> 
> वर्तमान दौर की सामाजिक संरचना, भूमंडलीकृत अर्थव्यवस्था और शासन-प्रशासन को सुचारू ढंग से बताई गई *नीतियाँ और सूत्र अत्यधिक कारगर सिद्ध हो सकते हैं। चाणक्य नीति के द्वितीय अध्याय से यहाँ प्रस्तुत हैं कुछ अंश -
> 
> 1. जिस प्रकार सभी पर्वतों पर मणि नहीं मिलती, सभी हाथियों के मस्तक में मोती उत्पन्न नहीं होता, सभी वनों में चंदन का वृक्ष नहीं होता, उसी प्रकार सज्जन पुरुष सभी जगहों पर नहीं मिलते हैं।
> 
> 2. झूठ बोलना, उतावलापन दिखाना, दुस्साहस करना, छल-कपट करना, मूर्खतापूर्ण कार्य करना, लोभ करना, अपवित्रता और निर्दयता - ये सभी स्त्रियों के स्वाभाविक दोष हैं। चाणक्य उपर्युक्त दोषों को स्त्रियों का स्वाभाविक गुण मानते हैं। हालाँकि वर्तमान दौर की शिक्षित स्त्रियों में इन दोषों का होना सही नहीं कहा जा सकता है।
> 
> 3. भोजन के लिए अच्छे पदार्थों का उपलब्ध होना, उन्हें पचाने की शक्ति का होना, सुंदर स्त्री के साथ संसर्ग के लिए कामशक्ति का होना, प्रचुर धन के साथ-साथ धन देने की इच्छा होना। ये सभी सुख मनुष्य को बहुत कठिनता से प्राप्त होते हैं।
> ...


 इस लिंक पर बुक की डाउनलोड उपलब्ध नहीं है कृपया दूसरा लिंक देने का कष्ट करे !धन्यवाद

----------


## rajuj53

[Qइस लिंक पर बुक की डाउनलोड उपलब्ध नहीं है कृपया दूसरा लिंक देने का कष्ट करे !धन्यवाद 
UOTE=pareek76;284754]किताबघर के पाठकों के लिए आज प्रस्तुत है - ईसाई धर्म की पवित्र धार्मिक पुस्तक - बाईबल का हिंदी संसकरण ।
डाउनलोड लिंक

http://www.multiupload.com/Y8WJH45GHA[/QUOTE]

----------


## ashish_asd123

प्रिये मित्र राजू जी आप अपना ईमेल मुझे मेसेज  केर दे मई आप लो डाउनलोड लिंक मेल केर दुगा

----------


## ashish_asd123

> इस लिंक पर बुक की डाउनलोड उपलब्ध नहीं है कृपया दूसरा लिंक देने का कष्ट करे !धन्यवाद




प्रिये मित्र राजू जी आप अपना ईमेल मुझे मेसेज  केर दे मई आप लो डाउनलोड लिंक मेल केर दुगा

----------


## mzone420

> मित्र डाउनलोड तो हुआ लेकिन बुक नहीं ये तो amazon .कॉम का एड्रेस बताने लगता है


मित्र गडबड हो गयी ,, ये पुस्तकें अमेजोन.कोम ने ख़रीदे हुए है.. जो फ्री में नहीं देते.. 
आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हूँ,,, आपकी डिमांड नहीं पूरी कर पाया,, देखिये शायद कोई और दोस्त आपकी डिमांड पूरी कर दे...

----------


## arjun32

बेहतरीन  और उपयोगी सूत्र .......

----------


## arjun32

क्या मुझे मृदुला गर्ग की 'चितकोबरा' मिल सकती है....????

----------


## ashish_asd123

> ये लीजिये सादत हसन मन्टो की पुस्तक " तोबा टेक सिंह " वोह भी हिंदी में उपलब्ध है |
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/163319...a.com.rtf.html



सह्दत हसन अली मंटो की बदनाम कहानिया मिल सकती है क्या

----------


## The Master

> मित्र गडबड हो गयी ,,
> आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हूँ,,, आपकी डिमांड नहीं पूरी कर पाया,, .



कोई माफ़ी नही सीधा ...........काला पानी.............:rofl:

----------


## Rajeev

> कोई माफ़ी नही सीधा ...........काला पानी.............:rofl:


:rofl::rofl:

----------


## ashish_asd123

राजीव जी मेरे पास भे कुछ बुक्स है क्या मै यहाँ डाउनलोड के लिए दे सकता हू

----------


## notyboy

*क्या मुझे hindi lucent general knowledge book मिल सकती है....????*

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव जी मेरे पास भे कुछ बुक्स है क्या मै यहाँ डाउनलोड के लिए दे सकता हू


क्षमा चाहुगा अब से मैं रात को ही उत्तर दे पाउगा क्योंकि मेरे नेट की स्पीड बहुत स्लो है, अवश्य मित्र आप इस सूत्र में अपने पुस्तक दे सकते है बस एक बात का ध्यान रखियेगा अपने से अपलोड कर के ही डाले |

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र गडबड हो गयी ,, ये पुस्तकें अमेजोन.कोम ने ख़रीदे हुए है.. जो फ्री में नहीं देते.. 
> आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हूँ,,, आपकी डिमांड नहीं पूरी कर पाया,, देखिये शायद कोई और दोस्त आपकी डिमांड पूरी कर दे...


मित्र आप लिंक को चेक करके ही इस सूत्र पर डाला करे |

----------


## Rajeev

> सह्दत हसन अली मंटो की बदनाम कहानिया मिल सकती है क्या


क्षमा चाहुगा मित्र ये पुस्तक उपलब्ध नहीं है |

----------


## Rajeev

> *क्या मुझे hindi lucent general knowledge book मिल सकती है....????*





> क्या मुझे मृदुला गर्ग की 'चितकोबरा' मिल सकती है....????


उपलब्ध नहीं है मित्रों

----------


## Rajeev

> कोई माफ़ी नही सीधा ...........काला पानी.............:rofl:


आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मास्टर जी मेरे सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए |

----------


## Rajeev

*लोहारबारी (कहानी)*




*'लोहारबारी'* परदेशीराम वर्मा की एक प्रसिद्ध कहानी है. 

परदेशीराम वर्मा एक महत्*वपूर्ण कथाकर हैं. वे छत्*तीसगढ के एक आंचलिक कथाकर हैं. परदेशीराम वर्मा भारत के गांवों की अंतरूणी सच्*चाई के जानकार हैं.
परदेशीराम वर्मा की भाषा उनकी शक्ति है. वे संस्*मरण से ज्*यादा ताकतवर एक कहानीकार के रूप में दिखते हैं. सहज से दिखते समाज के संघर्ष को परदेशीराम वर्मा नें खूब पकडा है. आज कहानियों में जहां भाषा और शिल्*प का चमत्*कार दिखलाया जा रहा है वहां परदेशीराम वर्मा जैसे लेखक गहन कथ्*य और भाषा की सहजता का संस्*कार लेकर कथा की यात्रा आगे बढा रहे हैं.

हिन्दी और छत्तीसगढी में समान रूप से लिखकर पहचान बनाने वाले चुनिंदा साहित्यकारों में से एक कथाकार डा परदेशीराम वर्मा नें कहानी, उपन्यास, संस्मरण, जीवनी, निबंध, शोध प्रबंध आदि सभी विधओं में पर्याप्त लेखन किया है । 

भारतीय साहित्य जगत उन्हे एक कथाकार के रूप में पहचानता है । उनकी कृति 'औरत खेत नही' कथा संग्रह को अखिल भारतीय साहित्य परिषद द्वारा मदारिया सम्मान प्राप्त हुआ । तीन हिन्दी एक छत्तीसगढी कहानी पुरस्कृत हुई है । जीवनी आरूग फूल को मघ्य प्रदेश साहित्य परिषद का सप्रे सम्मान मिला । उपन्यास प्रस्थान को महन्त अस्मिता पुरस्कार प्राप्त हुआ । छत्तीसगढी उपन्यास आवा रविशंकर विश्वविद्वालय के एम ए हिन्दी के पाठयक्रम में सम्मिलित हुआ । 
(विवरण आरम्भ से साभार )



*फाइल का आकार: 1 Mb*




*डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक :(Multi Mirror)
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*नरक का मार्ग (कहानी संग्रह)*




*'नरक का मार्ग'* प्रेमचंद जी की कहानियों का संग्रह है। इसमें उनकी कुल १९ कहानियों का संकलन किया गया है।

प्रेमचंद (३१ जुलाई, १८८० - ८ अक्तूबर १९३६) के उपनाम से लिखने वाले धनपत राय श्रीवास्तव हिंदी और उर्दू के महानतम भारतीय लेखकों में से एक हैं। उन्हें मुंशी प्रेमचंद व नवाब राय नाम से भी जाना जाता है और उपन्यास सम्राट के नाम से सम्मानित किया जाता है।




*फाइल का आकार: 2 Mb*



डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक :(Multi Mirror)
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

----------


## Akash78

Attachment 210588


प्रस्तुत पुस्तक में हिन्दू जाति का इतिहास दिया गया है।

"हिन्दू" शब्द "सिन्धु" से बना माना जाता है। संस्कृत में सिन्धु शब्द के दो मुख्य अर्थ हैं - पहला, सिन्धु नदी जो मानसरोवर के पास से निकल कर लद्दाख़ और पाकिस्तान से बहती हुई समुद्र मे मिलती है, दूसरा - कोई समुद्र या जलराशि।

ऋग्वेद की नदीस्तुति के अनुसार वे सात नदियाँ थीं : सिन्धु, सरस्वती, वितस्ता (झेलम), शुतुद्रि (सतलुज), विपाशा (व्यास), परुषिणी (रावी) और अस्किनी (चेनाब)। एक अन्य विचार के अनुसार हिमालय के प्रथम अक्षर "हि" एवं इन्दु का अन्तिम अक्षर "न्दु", इन दोनों अक्षरों को मिलाकर शब्द बना "हिन्दु" और यह भूभाग हिन्दुस्थान कहलाया।

हिन्दू शब्द उस समय धर्म की बजाय राष्ट्रीयता के रुप में प्रयुक्त होता था। चूँकि उस समय भारत में केवल वैदिक धर्म को ही मानने वाले लोग थे, बल्कि तब तक अन्य किसी धर्म का उदय नहीं हुआ था इसलिये "हिन्दू" शब्द सभी भारतीयों के लिये प्रयुक्त होता था। भारत में केवल वैदिक धर्मावलम्बियों (हिन्दुओं) के बसने के कारण कालान्तर में विदेशियों ने इस शब्द को धर्म के सन्दर्भ में प्रयोग करना शुरु कर दिया। 

आचार्य रजनी कान्त शास्त्री द्वारा लिखित 
यह पुस्तक  श्री अनिल शर्मा ने दिल्ली से भेजी है।

कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें
*http://adf.ly/633927/http://www.mega...om/?d=8GZWM9OQ*
(Note: डाउनलोड करने के लिए ५ सेकंड तक इन्तेजार करें . फिर Skip AD पर क्लिक करें. )


*http://adf.ly/633927/http://www.mult...com/RK28JG5D22*
(Note: डाउनलोड करने के लिए ५ सेकंड तक इन्तेजार करें . फिर Skip AD पर क्लिक करें. )


*http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/08/blog-post_6907.html*

----------


## Akash78

श्रीमद वाल्मीकि रामायण {चतुर्वेदी द्वारका प्रसाद शर्मा }प्रथम संकरण १९२७ -मूल संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

*http://hinduebooks.blogspot.com/*


Regards,

आकाश 78

----------


## Akash78

मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

*http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html*

*http://adf.ly/633927/http://www.mega...om/?d=43ENLYS2*

----------


## Akash78

महाभारत के लिए लिंक -

*http://www.archive.org/details/hindi...arat1005055mbp*

----------


## Akash78

आध्यात्म रामायण के लिए लिंक मूल संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

*http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/08/blog-post_9998.html*

Regards,

आकाश 78

----------


## rajuj53

> प्रिये मित्र राजू जी आप अपना ईमेल मुझे मेसेज  केर दे मई आप लो डाउनलोड लिंक मेल केर दुगा


my email id rajuj53@gmail.com  thanks

----------


## rajuj53

जय श्री कृष्ण सर जी इस बुक की डाउनलोड का एक भी लिंक कम नहीं कर रहा है ,मेने अपनी ईमेल आई डी आपको दी है कृपया मेरी क्लीक की गई सभी बुक्स के लिंक देने का कष्ट करे !धन्यवाद  


> [B]चैतन्य महाप्रभु की क
> Attachment 208389
> 
> हिंदी ई बुक्स में आज पेश है पुस्तक - चैतन्य महाप्रभु ।
> 
> इस पुस्तक में चैतन्य महाप्रभु के बारे में जानकारी दी गयी है तथा इनके जीवन की घटनाओं के बारे में भी बताया गया है तथा इनके भगवान का अवतार होने के प्रमाण भी दिए गए है ।
> 
> चैतन्य महाप्रभु {१८ फरवरी, १४८६-१५३४) वैष्णव धर्म के भक्ति योग के परम प्रचारक एवं भक्तिकाल के प्रमुख कवियों में से एक हैं। इन्होंने वैष्णवों के गौड़ीय संप्रदाय की आधारशिला रखी, भजन गायकी की एक नयी शैली को जन्म दिया तथा राजनैतिक अस्थिरता के दिनों में हिंदू-मुस्लिम एकता की सद्भावना को बल दिया, जाति-पांत, ऊंच-नीच की भावना को दूर करने की शिक्षा दी तथा विलुप्त वृंदावन को फिर से बसाया और अपने जीवन का अंतिम भाग वहीं व्यतीत किया। उनके द्वारा प्रारंभ किए गए महामंत्र नाम संकीर्तन का अत्यंत व्यापक व सकारात्मक प्रभाव आज पश्चिमी जगत तक में है। यह भी कहा जाता है, कि यदि गौरांग ना होते तो वृंदावन आज तक एक मिथक ही होता। वैष्णव लोग तो इन्हें श्रीकृष्ण का राधा रानी के संयोग का अवतार मानते हैं।
> 
> ...

----------


## nirsha

> मित्र गडबड हो गयी ,, ये पुस्तकें अमेजोन.कोम ने ख़रीदे हुए है.. जो फ्री में नहीं देते.. 
> आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हूँ,,, आपकी डिमांड नहीं पूरी कर पाया,, देखिये शायद कोई और दोस्त आपकी डिमांड पूरी कर दे...


कोई बात नहीं दोस्त आपने कोशिश की इसके लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## ashish_asd123

> my email id rajuj53@gmail.com  thanks




प्रिये मित्र राजू जी क्रिय्पा इस लिंक पर जाकर डाउनलोड करे

*डाउनलोड लिंक*

----------


## ashish_asd123

इस सूत्र मै मेरी पहली पेशकश है 

देवकीनंदन खत्री का मशहूर उपन्यास 

चंद्रकांता




चंद्रकान्ता हिन्दी के शुरुआती उपन्यासों में है जिसके लेखक देवकीनन्दन खत्री हैं। इसकी रचना १९ वीं सदी के आखिरी में हुई थी। यह उपन्यास अत्यधिक लोकप्रिय हुआ था और कहा जाता है कि इसे पढने के लिये कई लोगों ने देवनागरी सीखी थी। यह तिलिस्म और ऐयारी पर आधारित है और इसका नाम नायिका के नाम पर रखा गया है। 

चंद्रकांता को एक प्रेम कथा कहा जा सकता है। इस शुद्ध लौकिक प्रेम कहानी को, दो दुश्मन राजघरानों, नवगढ और विजयगढ के बीच, प्रेम और घृणा का विरोधाभास आगे बढ़ाता है। विजयगढ की राजकुमारी चंद्रकांता और नवगढ के राजकुमार विरेन्द्र विक्रम को आपस मे प्रेम है। लेकिन राज परिवारों में दुश्मनी है। 

यह शुद्ध लौकिक प्रेम-कहानी है, जिसमें तिलिस्मी और ऐयारी के अनेक चमत्कार पाठक को चमत्कृत करते हैं। नौगढ़ के राजा सुरेन्द्रसिंह के पुत्र वीरेन्द्रसिंह तथा विजयगढ़ के राजा जयसिंह की पुत्री चन्द्रकान्ता के प्रणय और परिणय की कथा उपन्यास की प्रमुख कथा है। इस प्रेम कथा के साथ-साथ ऐयार तेजसिंह तथा ऐयारा चपला की प्रेम- कहानी भी अनेकत्र झलकती है। विजयगढ़ के दीवान कुपथसिंह का पुत्र क्रूरसिंह इस उपन्यास का खलनायक है। वह राजकुमारी को हथियाने के लिए अनेक षड्यन्त्र रचता है।

चंद्रकांता उपन्यास को पढने के लिए हजारों लोगो ने उस समय हिन्दी सीखी थी। इस पर एक लोकप्रिय टीवी सीरियल भी बना था। 


डाउनलोड करने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करे

----------


## ashish_asd123

*भूतनाथ*

'भूतनाथ' इक्कीस भाग व सात खण्डों में, ‘चन्द्रकान्ता’ व ‘चन्द्रकान्ता-सन्तति’ की ही परम्परा और श्रृंखला का, बाबू देवकीनन्दन खत्री विरचित एक अत्यन्त लोकप्रिय और बहुचर्चित प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास है। ‘चन्द्रकान्ता-सन्तति’ में ही बाबू देवकीनन्दन खत्री के अद्भुत पात्र भूतनाथ (गदाधर सिंह) ने अपनी जीवनी (जीवन-कथा) प्रस्तुत करने का संकल्प किया था।

यह संकल्प वस्तुतः लेखक का ही एक संकेत था कि इसके बाद ‘भूतनाथ’ नामक बृहत् उपन्यास की रचना होगी। देवकीनन्दन खत्री की अद्भुत कल्पना-शक्ति को शत-शत नमन है। लाखों करोड़ों पाठकों का यह उपन्यास कंठहार बना हुआ है।

उनका उपन्यास भूतनाथ अधूरा ही रहा। मरणोपरान्त उनके पुत्र दुर्गाप्रसाद खत्री ने उसे पूर्ण किया।

जब यह कहा जाता है कि ‘चन्द्रकान्ता’ और ‘चन्द्रकान्ता-सन्तति’ उपन्यासों को पढ़ने के लिए लाखों लोगों ने हिन्दी भाषा सीखी तो इस कथन में ‘भूतनाथ’ भी स्वतः सम्मिलित हो जाता है क्योंकि ‘भूतनाथ’ उसी तिलिस्मी और ऐयारी उपन्यास परम्परा ही नहीं, उसी श्रृंखला का प्रतिनिधि उपन्यास है। कल्पना की अद्भुत उड़ान और कथारस की मार्मिकता इसे हिन्दी साहित्य की विशिष्ट रचना सिद्ध करती है। मनोरंजन का मुख्य उद्देश्य होते हुए भी इसमें बुराई और असत् पर अच्छाई और सत् की विजय का शाश्वत विधान ऐसा है जो इसे एपिक नॉवल (Epic Novel) यानी महाकाव्यात्मक उपन्यासों की कोटि में लाता है। ‘भूतनाथ’ का यह शुद्ध पाठ-सम्पादन और भव्य नवप्रकाशन, आशा है, पाठकों को विशेष रुचिकर प्रतीत होगा।

डाउनलोड करने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करे

----------


## mamta007

काफी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है मित्र .............

----------


## Keshav Singh

> इस सूत्र मै मेरी पहली पेशकश है 
> 
> देवकीनंदन खत्री का मशहूर उपन्यास 
> 
> चंद्रकांता
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र ये डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहा है .....

----------


## ashish_asd123

[QUOTE=Keshav Singh;510742]मित्र ये डाउनलोड नहीं हो रहा है .....[/QUOTE


मित्र माफ़ करना गलत लिंक पोस्ट हो गयी थी 

यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे

----------


## rajuj53

सर जी यदि आपके पास "ज्योतिष केसे सीखे" के सम्बन्ध में कोई बुक्स हो तो उनके लिंक या डाउनलोड अवश्य देवे !धन्यवाद जय श्री कृष्ण

----------


## ashish_asd123

> सर जी यदि आपके पास "ज्योतिष केसे सीखे" के सम्बन्ध में कोई बुक्स हो तो उनके लिंक या डाउनलोड अवश्य देवे !धन्यवाद जय श्री कृष्ण




प्रिये मित्र राजू आप ज्योतिष के लिए ये  बुक पढ़  सकते है 

डाउनलोड लिंक

----------


## ashish_asd123

मित्रो अगली पेशकश है 

प्रेमचंद की कहानियां

इस बुक मे आप को मुंशी प्रेमचंद के निमं कहानिया मिलेगी 

१। दंड 
२। धिक्कार 
३। लैला 
४। नेउर 
५। शूद्र 


*डाउनलोड Link*

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्रो अगली पेशकश है 
> 
> प्रेमचंद की कहानियां
> 
> इस बुक मे आप को मुंशी प्रेमचंद के निमं कहानिया मिलेगी 
> 
> १। दंड 
> २। धिक्कार 
> ३। लैला 
> ...


धन्यवाद मित्र.............

----------


## Amigo.

एक अच्छे व  ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए बधाई.

----------


## Rajeev

*वोल्गा से गंगा*




*'वोल्गा से गंगा'* में राहुल सांकृत्यायन ने ६००० ई. पू. से १९४२ तक मानव समाज के ऐतिहासिक, आर्थिक, राजनैतिक आधारों का २० कहानियों के रूप में पूर्ण चित्रण किया है.

राहुल सांकृत्यायन जिन्हें महापंडित की उपाधि दी जाती है, हिन्दी के एक प्रमुख साहित्यकार थे । वे एक प्रतिष्ठित बहुभाषाविद् थे और बीसवीं सदी के पूर्वार्ध में उन्होंने यात्रा वृतांत/यात्रा साहित्य तथा विश्व-दर्शन के क्षेत्र में साहित्यिक योगदान किए । वह हिंदी यात्रा सहित्य के पितामह कहे जाते हैं। बौद्ध धर्म पर उनका शोध हिन्दी साहित्य में युगान्तरकारी माना जाता है, जिसके लिए उन्होंने तिब्बत से लेकर श्रीलंका तक भ्रमण किया था । इसके अलावा उन्होंने मध्य-एशिया तथा कॉकेशस भ्रमण पर भी यात्रा वृतांत लिखे जो साहित्यिक दृष्टि से बहुत महत्वपूर्ण हैं ।

२१वीं सदी के इस दौर में जब संचार-क्रान्ति के साधनों ने समग्र विश्व को एक ‘ग्लोबल विलेज’ में परिवर्तित कर दिया हो एवं इण्टरनेट द्वारा ज्ञान का समूचा संसार क्षण भर में एक क्लिक पर सामने उपलब्ध हो, ऐसे में यह अनुमान लगाना कि कोई व्यक्ति दुर्लभ ग्रन्थों की खोज में हजारों मील दूर पहाड़ों व नदियों के बीच भटकने के बाद, उन ग्रन्थों को खच्चरों पर लादकर अपने देश में लाए, रोमांचक लगता है। पर ऐसे ही थे भारतीय मनीषा के अग्रणी विचारक, साम्यवादी चिन्तक, सामाजिक क्रान्ति के अग्रदूत, सार्वदेशिक दृष्टि एवं घुमक्कड़ी प्रवृत्ति के महान् पुरूष राहुल सांकृत्यायन।

राहुल सांकृत्यायन के जीवन का मूलमंत्र ही घुमक्कड़ी यानी गतिशीलता रही है। घुमक्कड़ी उनके लिए वृत्ति नहीं वरन् धर्म था। आधुनिक हिन्दी साहित्य में राहुल सांकृत्यायन एक यात्राकार, इतिहासविद्, तत्वान्वेषी, युगपरिवर्तनकार साहित्यकार के रूप में जाने जाते है ।





*फाइल का आकार: 14 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :**
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

*

----------


## Rajeev

*बिखरे तिनके - उपन्यास*




*आप सभी को 'हिंदी दिवस' की हार्दिक बधाई .* 

हिंदी दिवस के शुभ अवसर पर आपके लिए प्रस्तुत है - 'बिखरे तिनके' ।

*'बिखरे तिनके'* अमृतलाल नगर का एक प्रसिद्ध उपन्यास है.

हिन्दी के आधुनिक उपन्यासकारों में अमृतलाल नागर का नाम सर्वोपरि है। उन्होंने समाज जीवन, धर्म, दर्शन, तत्कालीन इतिहास आदि अनेक विषय उठाकर एक-से-एक बढ़कर प्रभावी और महत्त्वपूर्ण उपन्यास साहित्य को प्रदान किये हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त उन्होंने कहानी क्षेत्र में भी पचासों श्रेष्ठ कहानियां लिखकर अपना विशेष स्थान बनाया है।

‘मानस का हंस’, ‘खंजन नयन’, ‘नाच्यौ बहुत गोपाल’, ‘बूंद और समुद्र’, तथा ‘अमृत और विष’ जैसी बहुचर्चित और पुरस्कृत-सम्मानित कृतियों की श्रृंखला में यशस्वी उपन्यासकार अमृतलाल नागर ने इस उपन्यास ‘बिखरे तिनके’-में अपनी विशिष्ट शैली में सर्वथा नवीनतम धरातल पर मानवीय संवेदना के-जीते-जागते पात्र प्रस्तुत किए हैं और आज के समाज का यथार्थ चित्रण भी।



*
फाइल का आकार: 7 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror) :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*घरेलु इलाज*




आजकल के दौर में जब अन्य इलाज महंगे हो गए है, 'घरेलु  इलाज' बेहतरीन विकल्प है. *'घरेलु इलाज'* एक उपयोगी पुस्तक है. इसमें विभिन्न बीमारियों से सम्बंधित घरेलु इलाज दिए गए ही जो गुणकारी और निरापद है. इसके अलावा ये उपाय प्राथमिक चिकित्सा  के तौर पर भी काम में लिए जा सकते है.

हर घर में ये पुस्तक अवश्य होनी चाहिए .


घरेलु इलाज के कुछ उदाहरण :
हिचकी
· यदि किसी को हिचकी आ रही हो तो दो चम्मच प्याज के रस में दो चम्मच ही शहद मिलाकर चाटने से हिचकी आनी बन्द हो जाती है।

जी मिचलाना
· तुलसी रस का एक छोटा चम्मच पी जाएँ, या शहद मिलाकर चाटने से जी मिचलना बंद हो जाएगा।
· जीरे को नींबू के रस में भिंगोकर नमक मिलाकर खटाई का जीरा बनाएं। जी मिचलाने पर या गर्भवती स्त्री के जी मिचलाने या उबकाई आदि में यह चूर्ण खाना विशेष लाभदायक है।

पेट दर्द· यदि पेट दर्द हो रहा हो तो काली मिर्च, हींग, सोठ तीनों को बराबर मात्रा में लेकर बारीक पीस कर आधा चम्मच फांक कर ऊपर से गुनगुने पानी से लेने से पेट दर्द से तुरंत राहत मिलती है।
· अदरक के रस में नींबू का रस, काली मिर्च का चूर्ण मिलाकर पीने से पेट दर्द गायब हो जाता है।

अनिद्रा
· सेब का मुरब्बा सोने से पहले खाएं तो अच्छी नींद आएगी। सेब खाकर सोने से भी अच्छी नींद आती है।
· सोने से पहले शहद गर्म पानी में घोलकर पीयें, भरपूर नींद आयेगी।





*फाइल का आकार: 2 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*अमेरिका की उन्नति का कारण

*


*'अमेरिका की उन्नति का कारण'* पुस्तक स्वामी रामतीर्थ के उस व्याख्यान पर आधारित है जो उन्होंने गाजीपुर में दिया था .


स्वामी रामतीर्थ (१८७३ - १९०६) वेदांत की जीती-जागती मूर्ति थे। इनकी वाणी के शब्द शब्द से आत्मानुभति का उल्लास टपकता है। केवल 33 वर्ष की अल्पायु में कैसे इन्होंने आत्मज्ञान के प्रकाश से स्वदेश और विदेशों को आलोकित किया, यह एक चमत्कार जैसा है।

राम विकासवाद के समर्थक थे। मनुष्य भिन्न भिन्न श्रेणियों है। कोई अपने परिवार के, कोई जाति के, कोई समाज के और कोई धर्म के घेरे से घिरा हुआ है। उसे घेरे के भीतर की वस्तु अनुकूल और घेरे से बाहर की प्रतिकूल। यही संकीर्णता अनर्थों की जड़ है। प्रकृति में कोई वस्तु स्थिर नहीं। अपनी सहानुभति के घेरे में भी फैलना चाहिए। सच्चा मनुष्य वह है, जो देशमय, विश्वमय हो जाता है।

राम आनंद को ही जीवन का लक्ष्य मानते हैं पर जन्म से मरण पर्यंत हम अपने आनंदकेंद्रों को बदलते रहते हैं। कभी किसी पदार्थ में सुख मानते हैं और भी किसी व्यक्ति में। आनंद का स्रोत हमारी आत्मा है। हम उसके लिए प्राणों का भी उत्सर्ग देते हैं।





*फाइल का आकार: 1 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Akash78

*श्रीमद वाल्मीकि रामायण {चतुर्वेदी द्वारका प्रसाद शर्मा }प्रथम संकरण १९२७ -मूल संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://hinduebooks.blogspot.com/


मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -

http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html

''हिंदू जाति का उत्थान और पतन '' लेखक- आचार्य रजनीकांत शास्त्री 
लिंक -
http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/08/blog-post_6907.html

http://adf.ly/633927/http://www.mult...com/RK28JG5D22

जेद अवेस्ता पेज -38 ,असुर पेज -42 ,अस्प्रस्यता पेज 43 पड़ें ....सामाजिक विज्ञान विश्वकोष ..{शिव गोपाल मिश्र]}

http://books.google.co.in/books?id=M...%A4%BE&f=false

WHO WERE THE SHUDRAS ?
HOW THEY COME TO BE THE FORTH VARN OF INDO-ARYAN SOCIETY ?

http://books.google.com/books?id=nAq...page&q&f=false

DEAR FRIENDS ...JUST CHECK IT UP......................

यदि ये लिंक आपको पसंद आये तो धन्यवाद कीजियेगा !

आकाश 78

*

----------


## Rajeev

> *श्रीमद वाल्मीकि रामायण {चतुर्वेदी द्वारका प्रसाद शर्मा }प्रथम संकरण १९२७ -मूल संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -
> 
> http://hinduebooks.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> मनुस्मृति[पंडित गिरिजा प्रसाद द्विवेदी ]प्रथम संसकरण १९१७ ...संस्कृत और हिंदी अनुवाद सहित पड़ने / डाउनलोड करने के लिए लिंक -
> 
> http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html
> 
> ...


आकाश जी सूत्र में सहायता के लिए धन्यवाद .....................

----------


## Rajeev

*स्वपनदर्शी इंजीनियर विश्वेश्रैया*




15 सितम्बर को इंजीनियरस डे के उपलक्ष में प्रस्तुत है ये पुस्तक - *स्वपनदर्शी इंजीनियर विश्वेश्रैया* ।

डा. विश्वेश्रैया का नाम विश्व में प्रसिद्ध है। डा. विश्वेश्रैया ने अभियंत्रण विभाग को पहचान दी है। सिंचाई एवं बाढ़ नियंत्रण की तकनीक में उनके योगदान को भूलाया नहीं जा सकता।
मैसूर राज्य के निर्माण में अहम भूमिका निभाने वाले मोक्षगुंडम विश्वेश्वरैया अपने समय के सबसे महान अभियंता थे जिन्होंने बांध और सिंचाई व्यवस्था के लिए नए तरीकों का इजाद किया।  विश्वेसरैया अपने समय के महान इंजीनियर थे। उन्होंने आधुनिक भारत में सिंचाई की बेहतर व्यवस्था और नवीनतम तकनीक पर आधारित नदी पर बांध बनाए तथा पनबिजली परियोजना शुरू करने की जमीन तैयार की। वह आधुनिक भारत के पहले महान इंजीनियर थे।

विश्वेसरैया ने कावेरी नदी पर उस समय एशिया के सबसे बड़े जलाशय का निर्माण किया और बाढ़ बचाव प्रणाली विकसित कर हैदराबाद पर मंडराते बाढ़ के खौफ को खत्म किया। इससे उन्हें खूब शोहरत मिली। 1912 में मैसूर राज्य के राजा ने उन्हें अपना दीवान नियुक्त किया और 1918 तक इस पद पर रहते हुए उन्होंने सैकड़ों स्कूल, सिंचाई की बेहतर सुविधा और कई अस्पताल समेत अनेकों विकासन्नोमुखी कार्य किए।

विश्वेसरैया के उल्लेखनीय कार्यो को देखते हुए भारत सरकार ने उन्हें 1955 में सर्वाेच्च नागरिक अलंकरण 'भारत रत्न' से सम्मानित किया। उनके नाम पर पूरे भारत खासकर कर्नाटक में कई शिक्षण संस्थान हैं तथा उनके जन्मदिन को इंजीनियर दिवस के रूप में मनाया जाता है तथा इस उपलक्ष्य में कर्नाटक के कुछ हिस्सों में सार्वजनिक अवकाश रहता है।

विश्वेसरैया को 'सर एमवी' और 'आधुनिक मैसूर का पितामह' भी कहा जाता है। 15 सितंबर, 1861 को विश्वेश्रैया का जन्म कर्नाटक के कोलार जिले के चक्कबल्लारपुर तलुका के मुद्देनभल्ली गांव में पारंपरिक और सांस्कृतिक रूप से धनाढ़य परिवार में हुआ था। उनके पिता संस्कृत के विद्वान थे। प्रारंभिक शिक्षा गांव में पूरी करने के बाद उच्च शिक्षा के लिए वह बेंगलूर आए, लेकिन आर्थिक तंगी ने उन्हें कई तरह की विपरीत परिस्थतियों का सामना करने के लिए मजबूर किया।

1881 में बीए करने के बाद मैसूर सरकार के सहयोग से पुणे के एक इंजीनियरिंग कालेज में उन्होंने दाखिला लिया और प्रथम स्थान हासिल किया। नासिक में सहायक अभियंता के पद पर नियुक्ति के साथ उनकी नौकरी की शुरुआत हुई।




*फाइल का आकार: 4 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror) :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*जोश मलीहाबादी - जीवनी और संकलन*




*'जोश मलीहाबादी - जीवनी और संकलन'* पुस्तक में मशहूर शायर जोश मलीहाबादी का जीवन चरित और उनकी शायरी दी गयी है.


उर्दू के म-आरुफ़ शायर जोश मलीहाबादी जो की साहिर के पसंदीदा शायर थे; जवाहरलाल नेहरु साहब के अज़ीज़ों में थे | इस की एक ख़ास वजह उनका इंकेलाबी और आतिशबार अंदाज़ था जिसके लिए उन्हें शायर-ऐ-इन्किलाब भी कहा जाता था |

शब्बीर वासन खान जोश (1898-1982) की पैदाइश मलीहाबाद (उत्तर प्रदेश) की थी और वो अफरीदी पठान के वारिस थे | इन्होने कुछ हिंदी फिल्मों के लिए गाने लिखे और एक 'आज कल कलाम' नाम के रिसाले को भी मुदीर की हैसियत से चलाया | बहरहाल, 1956 में बिना किसी को खबर किये ये पाकिस्तान मुन्ताकिल हो गए, शायद अपनी बेटियों के लिए लायक खाविंद की तलाश में |

पंडितजी (जवाहर लाल नेहरु) जोश के इस फैसले से बेहद न-खुश थे | जोश भी पाकिस्तान में कोई कमाल नहीं कर पाए, बल्कि उन्हें हिंदुस्तान की याद सताने लगी | जो इज्ज़त और शौहरत उन्हें हिंदुस्तान ने बख्शी थी, वो उन्हें पाकिस्तान में न मिल सकी | 

उनके नाम से एक किस्सा भी खासा मशहूर है वो ये के अपनी ज़िन्दगी के आखिरी दिनों में इन्होने पंजाबी ज़बान का इल्म भी हासिल करना शुरू कर दिया था | उनका मानना था के मरने के बाद वो जहन्नम जायेंगे और वहां की कौमी ज़बान पंजाबी है | जोश का इन्तेकाल 1982 में रावलपिंडी में हुआ |

(विवरण http://ek-shayar-tha.blogspot.com से साभार)





*फाइल का आकार: 4 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## harry1

मित्र शानदार सूत्र है...मेरी तरफ से आपको रेपो +++++..

इसे गतिशील रखें

----------


## Rajeev

*पंच, पंचायत और पंचायती राज*




यह पुस्तक पंचायती राज व्यवस्था के बारे में जानकारी देती है.


पंचायती राज व्यवस्था में ग्राम, तालुका, और जिला आते हैं । भारत मे प्रचीन काल से ही पंचायती राज व्यवस्था आस्तित्व में रही हैं ।


भारतीय संविधान के अनिच्छेद ४० में राज्यं को पंचायतों के गठन का निर्देश दिया गया हैं । १९९३ मैं संविधान में ७३वां संविधान संशोधन अधिनियम एक्ट, १९९२ करके पंचायत राज संस्था को संवैधानिक मान्यता दे दी गयी हैं ।

    बलवंत राय मेहता समिती की सिफारिशें (1957)
    अशोक मेहता समिती की सिफारिशें (1977)
    डा. पी.वी.के. राव समिती (1985)

देश में सर्वप्रथम पंचायत राज की स्थापना में राजस्थान राज्य अगुवा बना। राजस्थान में 2 सितम्बर 1959 को पंचायत समिति और जिला परिषद अधिनियम पारित कर 2 अक्टूबर 1959 से क्रियान्वित किया गया। भारत के प्रथम प्रधान मंत्री पंडित जवाहर लाल नेहरू ने राजस्थान के नागौर जिले में पंचायती राज का उद्घाटन कर ग्रामीण विकास के पहले चरण का सूत्रपात किया। राजस्थान की पहल पर 11 अक्टूबर 1959 को आन्ध*प्रदेश में, 196॰ में आसाम, कर्नाटक और मद्रास में, 1962 में महाराष्ट्र में तथा 1964 में पश्चिमी बंगाल में यह व्यवस्था लागू की गई। बाद में धीरे-धीरे यह व्यवस्था कुछ जगहों को छोडकर पूरे देश में लागू की गई।




*फाइल का आकार: 1 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Teach Guru

वाह राजीव भाई लगे रहो आपकी मेहनत का जवाब नहीं............

----------


## Rajeev

> वाह राजीव भाई लगे रहो आपकी मेहनत का जवाब नहीं............


धन्यवाद दिनेश जी उत्साहवर्धन के लिए ...............

----------


## Rajeev

*1857 की झांकियां*



*
'1857 की झांकियां'* राजकुमार द्वारा लिखित एक नाटक है.  
यह १८५७ की क्रांति पर आधारित है.


सिपाही स्वतंत्रता संग्राम का प्रारम्भ मेरठ से 10 मई, 1857 ई. को हुआ, परन्तु इसके पूर्व ही बरहामपुर और बैरकपुर की छावनियों के सैनिकों में असन्तोष के लक्षण प्रकट हो चुके थे। 28 मार्च, 1857 ई. को मंगल पाण्डे नामक सैनिक ने दिन-दहाड़े एक अंग्रेज़ पदाधिकारी को मार डाला था, परन्तु यह विद्रोह दबा दिया गया। फिर भी विद्रोहाग्नि भीतर ही भीतर धधकती रही और ग्रीष्म ऋतु के मध्य में इसकी ज्वाला भड़क उठी।



इसके राजनीतिक, सामाजिक, धार्मिक और सैनिक कई कारण थे। लॉर्ड डलहौज़ी द्वारा गोद प्रथा का अन्त तथा देशी राज्यों को कुशासन के बहाने हड़पने की नीति से भारतीय राज्यों के शासकों को अपना सिंहासन बचाने की चिन्ता पीड़ित करने लगी। दूसरी ओर गद्दी से हटाये गए शासक तथा उनके आश्रित बेकारी तथा अर्थाभाव से पीड़ित होकर अंग्रेज़ों से द्वेष करने लगे। ऐसे अपदस्थ शासकों में से पेशवा बाजीराव द्वितीय के दत्तक पुत्र नाना साहब और झाँसी की रानी लक्ष्मीबाई ने विद्रोह को संगठित करने में प्रमुख एवं सक्रिय भाग लिया। झाँसी की रानी ने मृत्यु पर्यन्त अंग्रेज़ों से वीरता पूर्वक युद्ध किया।





*फाइल का आकार: 2 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*कौवारोर (हास्य काव्य संग्रह)*



*'कौवारोर'* कौतुक बनारसी के नाम से मशहूर शिवमूर्ति शिव का हास्य काव्य संग्रह है . 

कौतक बनारसी हिंदी साहित्य के एक प्रसिद्ध गद्यकार और कवि रहे है . इनकी रचनाये पाठकों के दिल-ओ-दिमाग को छू लेती है.

प्रस्तुत पुस्तक की रचना १९५९ में की गयी थी. इसमें हास्य-रस की ऐसी कविताओं का संकलन है जो पाठकों के मन को गुदगुदाती है. जैसे कि 'मच्छर-सम्मलेन', 'प्रेमनगर की होली', 'बड़ी मांग है' इत्यादि .

अवश्य पढ़ें.


*फाइल का आकार: 4 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*सम्राट विक्रमादित्य और उनके नवरत्न*



यह पुस्तक विक्रमादित्य और उनके नवरत्नों पर प्रकाश डालती है.

विक्रमादित्य (ई.पू.102 से 15 ईस्वी तक) उज्जैन, भारत के अनुश्रुत राजा थे, जो अपने ज्ञान, वीरता और उदारशीलता के लिए प्रसिद्ध थे. "विक्रमादित्य" की उपाधि भारतीय इतिहास में बाद के कई अन्य राजाओं ने प्राप्त की थी, जिनमें उल्लेखनीय हैं गुप्त सम्राट चंद्रगुप्त द्वितीय और सम्राट हेमचन्द्र विक्रमादित्य (जो हेमु के नाम से प्रसिद्ध थे).

विक्रमादित्य, संस्कृत और भारत के क्षेत्रीय भाषाओं, दोनों में एक लोकप्रिय व्यक्तित्व है. उनका नाम बड़ी आसानी से ऐसी किसी घटना या स्मारक के साथ जोड़ दिया जाता है, जिनके ऐतिहासिक विवरण अज्ञात हों, हालांकि उनके इर्द-गिर्द कहानियों का पूरा चक्र फला-फूला है. संस्कृत की सर्वाधिक लोकप्रिय दो कथा-श्रृंखलाएं हैं वेताल पंचविंशति  या बेताल पच्चीसी  ("पिशाच की 25 कहानियां") और सिंहासन-द्वात्रिंशिका ("सिंहासन की 32 कहानियां" जो सिहांसन बत्तीसी के नाम से भी विख्यात हैं). इन दोनों के संस्कृत और क्षेत्रीय भाषाओं में कई रूपांतरण मिलते हैं.


भारतीय परंपरा के अनुसार धनवंतरी, क्षपनक, अमरसिंह, शंकु, खटकरपारा, कालिदास, वेतालभट्ट (या (बेतालभट्ट), वररुचि, और वराहमिहिर उज्जैन में विक्रमादित्य के राज दरबार का अंग थे. कहते हैं कि राजा के पास *"नवरत्न"* कहलाने वाले नौ ऐसे विद्वान थे.


कालिदास प्रसिद्ध संस्कृत राजकवि थे. वरामिहिर उस युग के प्रमुख ज्योतिषी थे, जिन्होंने विक्रमादित्य की बेटे की मौत की भविष्यवाणी की थी. वेतालभट्ट एक धर्माचार्य थे. माना जाता है कि उन्होंने विक्रमादित्य को सोलह छंदों की रचना "नीति -प्रदीप" (Niti-pradīpa सचमुच "आचरण का दीया") का श्रेय दिया है.
अवश्य पढ़ें.




*फाइल का आकार: 7 Mb





डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*सर्दी-खांसी-जुकाम और उनका इलाज*



यह पुस्तक प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा पर आधारित है. इसमें सर्दी-खांसी-जुकाम के प्राकृतिक उपाय बताये गए है

यदि सर्दी-जुकाम का उपचार उसके लक्षण नजर आते ही कर लिया जाए तो शरीर को अन्य दूसरी बीमारियों की परेशानी नहीं झेलनी पड़ती है।

खांसी कोई बीमारी नहीं वरन् बीमारियों का लक्षण है। यदि खांसी लगातार बनी रहती है तो कई बीमारियां पैदा कर देती है। अत: खांसी होते ही उसका इलाज अवश्य करा लेना चाहिए। खांसी के लिए डाक्टर के पास जाने के बजाए आप खुद भी डॉक्टर बन सकते हैं घरेलू इलाज करके। खांसी कई प्रकार की होती है जैसे काली खांसी, सूखी व बलगम वाली खांसी। सूखी खांसी में काफी कठिनाई से थूक आता है बलगमी खांसी में बलगम निकलता है और काली खांसी में खांसते-खांसते मुंह लाल हो जाता है। यह प्राय: बच्चों में होती है।
अवश्य पढ़ें.




*फाइल का आकार: 1 Mb





डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*रहीम कवितावली*



*'रहीम कवितावली'* पुस्तक में नवाब अब्दुर्रहीम खान खाना की सभी उपलब्ध पुस्तकों तथा कविताओं का संकलन है .

रहीम मध्यकालीन सामंतवादी संस्कृति के कवि थे। रहीम का व्यक्तित्व बहुमुखी प्रतिभा-संपन्न था। वे एक ही साथ सेनापति, प्रशासक, आश्रयदाता, दानवीर, कूटनीतिज्ञ, बहुभाषाविद, कलाप्रेमी, कवि एवं विद्वान थे। रहीम सांप्रदायिक सदभाव तथा सभी संप्रदायों के प्रति समादर भाव के सत्यनिष्ठ साधक थे। वे भारतीय सामासिक संस्कृति के अनन्य आराधक थे। रहीम कलम और तलवार के धनी थे और मानव प्रेम के सूत्रधार थे।


नवाब अब्दुर्रहीम खान खाना मध्यकालीन भारत के कुशल राजनीतिवेत्ता, वीर- बहादुर योद्धा और भारतीय सांस्कृतिक समन्वय का आदर्श प्रस्तुत करने वाले मर्मी कवि माने जाते हैं। उनकी गिनती विगत चार शताब्दियों से ऐतिहासिक पुरुष के अलावा भारत माता के सच्चे सपूत के रुप में किया जाता रहा है। आपके अंदर वह सब गुण मौजूद थे, जो महापुरुषों में पाये जाते हैं। आप ऐसे सौ भाग्यशाली व्यक्तियों में से थे, जो अपनी उभयविद्य लोकप्रियता के कारण केवल ऐतिहासिक न होकर भारतीय जनजीवन के अमिट पृष्टों पर यश शरीर से जीवित पाये जाते हैं। आप एक मुसलमान होते हुए भी हिंदू जीवन के अंतर्मन में बैठकर आपने जो मार्मिक तथ्य अंकित किये थे, उनकी विशाल हृदयता का परिचय देती हैं।

अवश्य पढ़ें.




*फाइल का आकार: 14 Mb





डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें

या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)* * :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*कुछ कच्चा कुछ पक्का (कहानी संग्रह)*



'कुछ कच्चा कुछ पक्का ' कौतुक बनारसी के नाम से मशहूर शिवमूर्ति शिव का कहानी संग्रह है . 

कौतक बनारसी हिंदी साहित्य के एक प्रसिद्ध गद्यकार और कवि रहे है . इनकी रचनाये पाठकों के दिल-ओ-दिमाग को छू लेती है.

प्रस्तुत पुस्तक की रचना १९५९ में की गयी थी. इसमें लेखक की 9 कहानियों का संकलन है  . सभी कहानियां रोचक है .

अवश्य पढ़ें.

*फाइल का आकार: 6 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload) :
कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें



डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Rajeev

*देवता नहीं हूँ मैं (काव्य-संग्रह)*


*
'देवता नहीं हूँ मैं'* काव्य-संग्रह में महाकवि निराला की कुछ अकविताएं, कवितायेँ, गीत, ग़ज़ल, मुक्तक, मुक्तक-गीत आदि संकलित है .

सूर्यकांत त्रिपाठी 'निराला' (२१ फरवरी १८९९ - १५ अक्तूबर १९६१) हिन्दी कविता के छायावादी युग के चार प्रमुख स्तंभों में से एक माने जाते हैं। अपने समकालीन अन्य कवियों से अलग उन्होंने कविता में कल्पना का सहारा बहुत कम लिया है और यथार्थ को प्रमुखता से चित्रित किया है। वे हिन्दी में मुक्तछंद के प्रवर्तक भी माने जाते हैं।


प्रमुख कृतियाँ
काव्यसंग्रह: अनामिका, परिमल, गीतिका, द्वितीय अनामिका, तुलसीदास, कुकुरमुत्ता, अणिमा, बेला, नये पत्ते, अर्चना, आराधना, गीत कुंज, सांध्य काकली, अपरा।
उपन्यास- अप्सरा, अलका, प्रभावती, निरुपमा, कुल्ली भाट, बिल्लेसुर बकरिहा।
कहानी संग्रह- लिली, चतुरी चमार, सुकुल की बीवी, सखी, देवी।
निबंध- रवीन्द्र कविता कानन, प्रबंध पद्म, प्रबंध प्रतिमा, चाबुक, चयन, संग्रह।
पुराण कथा- महाभारत
अनुवाद - आनंद मठ, विष वृक्ष, कृष्णकांत का वसीयतनामा, कपालकुंडला, दुर्गेश नन्दिनी, राज सिंह, राजरानी, देवी चौधरानी, युगलांगुल्य, चन्द्रशेखर, रजनी, श्री रामकृष्ण वचनामृत, भरत में विवेकानंद तथा राजयोग का बांग्ला से हिन्दी में अनुवाद .



*फाइल का आकार: 5 Mb




डाउनलोड लिंक(Megaupload)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें


या

डाउनलोड लिंक(Multi Mirror)** :*
*कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## nirsha

मित्र  राजीव फेंगशुई पर कोई पुस्तक मिलेगी

----------


## kapilrtn

chetan bhagat ki hindi me milegi kya books

----------


## kapilrtn

*चेतन भगत की किताबें हिंदी में है किसी के पास*

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र  राजीव फेंगशुई पर कोई पुस्तक मिलेगी


पिछले पृष्टो में mzone जी ने कुछ पुस्तके तो दी है |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post476047

----------


## Rajeev

> chetan bhagat ki hindi me milegi kya books





> *चेतन भगत की किताबें हिंदी में है किसी के पास*


मित्र हिंदी में उपलब्ध नहीं है मेरे पास ........................................

2 State Story Of My Marriage
http://www.ziddu.com/download/772968...riage.pdf.html

Chetan Bhagat 2 States The Story of My Marriage.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?1iwmznzmwmy

http://www.mediafire.com/?3u5snam2agasopg

Five Point Someone By Chetan Bhagat.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?vvwiwzczgyq

Three Mistakes Of my Life by Chetan Bhagat.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?1ghynkwvhzz
http://www.mediafire.com/?qwimyhlmynm

One Night @ The Call Center.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?xmjgh2jmu5y

----------


## nirsha

> पिछले पृष्टो में mzone जी ने कुछ पुस्तके तो दी है |
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post476047


मित्र ये amazon.com  का पता था बुक नहीं

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र ये amazon.com  का पता था बुक नहीं


माफ़ कीजियेगा मेरे पास तो उपलब्ध नहीं है |

----------


## The Master

> मित्र ये amazon.com  का पता था बुक नहीं




*Feng Shui For Dummies Home & Garden*


*The Yin & Yang of Love: Feng Shui for Relationships*
धन्यवाद ।


:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## nirsha

> *Feng Shui For Dummies Home & Garden*
> 
> 
> *The Yin & Yang of Love: Feng Shui for Relationships*
> धन्यवाद ।
> 
> 
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries::mango:


मित्र मास्टर भाई शुक्रिया

----------


## Rajeev

> *Feng Shui For Dummies Home & Garden*
> 
> 
> *The Yin & Yang of Love: Feng Shui for Relationships*
> धन्यवाद ।
> 
> 
> :mango::banana::cherries::mango:


आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मास्टर जी सूत्र में सहायता के लिए

----------


## guruji

पुस्तक प्रेमियों के लिए अमूल्य संग्रह

----------


## Rajeev

> पुस्तक प्रेमियों के लिए अमूल्य संग्रह


धन्य भाग हमारे गुरूजी मेरे सूत्र में पधारे,
आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद गुरूजी आपने अपने बहु:मूल्य समय में से मेरे सूत्र के लिए अपना समय निकाला और अपने विचार रखे |

----------


## mailer_demon

सभी पुस्तक प्रेमियों के लिए अमूल्य संग्रह है ये सूत्रा

----------


## The Master

> मित्र मास्टर भाई शुक्रिया





> आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मास्टर जी सूत्र में सहायता के लिए



आपका स्वागत है मित्र ।

----------


## deependra69

[B]bhai ji namaskar pl send me the following books on top most periority 1) Knowledge Management by Pankaj SHARMA 2)  knowledge management IIIrd Edition by - Ronald Maier   deep16inheart@]gmail.com[/B

----------


## nitin9935

मित्र मैं आज पहली बार इस सूत्र पर आया और देखा की मेरी पसंदीदा कई किताबे यहाँ उपलब्ध है , मजा आ गया कसम से

----------


## nirsha

मित्र राजीव जी अच्छा सूत्र है कृपया इसकी निरंतरता बनाये रखे धन्यवाद

----------


## nirsha

autocad  सीखने के लिए कोई इ-बुक मिलेगी धन्यवाद

----------


## T J Cooper

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए आपको धन्यवाद

----------


## devkasnia

क्या कोई श्म्मोहन विद्या सिखने की किताब दे सकता ह

----------


## just4fun

मित्र क्या मुझे तसलीमा नसरीन की विवादास्पद पुस्तक लज्जा मिल सकती है हिंदी में?

----------


## brokenarrow

> मित्र क्या मुझे तसलीमा नसरीन की विवादास्पद पुस्तक लज्जा मिल सकती है हिंदी में?



हा यह पुस्तक मेरे पास है पीडीऍफ़ फाइल मई....लेकिन इसे पढने के लिए ३६ की  छाती चाहिए...क्योकि यह  पुस्तक इतनी धिनोनी है उसे किसी हिन्दू के लिए पढ़ पाना संभव नहीं है.....इसलिए कृपया  इस पुस्तक को पढनेका विचार छोड़ दे........क्योकि ये पुस्तक ना जाने कितनी बार आपको  रुलाएगा.... पढ़ते पढ़ते आपके रोंगटे खड़े हो जायेंगे.....

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## devkasnia

क्या कोई श्म्मोहन विद्या सिखने की किताब दे सकता ह

----------


## alonboy

लज्जा में ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है. बहुत ही वाहियात बोरिंग पुस्तक है ये.


> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## alonboy

लज्जा में ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं है. बहुत ही वाहियात बोरिंग पुस्तक है ये


> हा यह पुस्तक मेरे. पास है पीडीऍफ़ फाइल मई....लेकिन इसे पढने के लिए ३६ की  छाती चाहिए...क्योकि यह  पुस्तक इतनी धिनोनी है उसे किसी हिन्दू के लिए पढ़ पाना संभव नहीं है.....इसलिए कृपया  इस पुस्तक को पढनेका विचार छोड़ दे........क्योकि ये पुस्तक ना जाने कितनी बार आपको  रुलाएगा.... पढ़ते पढ़ते आपके रोंगटे खड़े हो जायेंगे.....

----------


## alonboy

इस साईट पर जा कर मुफ्त हिंदी उपन्यास, कवित, नाटक आदि की पुस्तकें डाऊनलोड करें. http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html

----------


## sunnyy02

राजीव जी क्या आप मुझे लाल किताब  उपलब्ध करा सकते है मै आप का बहौत आभारी  रहूँगा  धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव जी क्या आप मुझे लाल किताब  उपलब्ध करा सकते है मै आप का बहौत आभारी  रहूँगा  धन्यवाद


प्रिय सन्नी जी मेरे पास लाल किताब की पुस्तक उपलब्ध नहीं है, मगर इस विषय पर मंटू जी का एक सूत्र है जो आपकी सहायता कर सकता है,
एक बार भ्रमण कर लीजिए,

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9732

धन्यवाद |

----------


## sunnyy02

धन्यवाद |:salut:

----------


## alonboy

आप यहाँ जाएँ  . http://www.apnihindi.com/2011/01/blog-post_14.html 


> राजीव जी क्या आप मुझे लाल किताब  उपलब्ध करा सकते है मै आप का बहौत आभारी  रहूँगा  धन्यवाद

----------


## raj_mishra121

भाई जी हमें ओरिगिनल भारतीय संविधान हिंदी  डॉ अम्बेडकर लिखित अवं कुरआन हिंदी में क्या ये दोनों पुस्तके आप मेरे लिए उपलब्ध करा सकते है 
सहयोग की आपेछा के साथ धन्यवाद

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

Done..................... Tell me Result of Exam (Sorry for English coz... Transleter failed..)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गरुङ पुराण हिन्दी मैं मिल सकती है क्या राजीव भाई

----------


## Rajeev

> गरुङ पुराण हिन्दी मैं मिल सकती है क्या राजीव भाई


क्षमा करे चाँद मियाँ आपकी इतनी सी डिमांड भी मैं पूरी नहीं कर पाया गरुड़ पुराण तो मेरे पास उपलब्ध नहीं है (मैं जहाँ से पुस्तके उपलब्ध करवाता हू वहाँ भी उपलब्ध नहीं है), यहाँ तक की मैंने गूगल में भी खोजा मगर नहीं मिल पाया,
मगर आप उस पुस्तक को खरीद सकते है और यहाँ पर कुछ अंश भी है पुस्तक के शायद आपका काम हो जाये |
http://pustak.org/home.php?bookid=3590

धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rajeev

> Done..................... Tell me Result of Exam (Sorry for English coz... Transleter failed..)


सच में हमसफ़र जी आप फोरम में सबसे ऊपर रेपो धारक हो, आप परीक्षा में पास हो गए है वो भी 1st |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सच में हमसफ़र जी आप फोरम में सबसे ऊपर रेपो धारक हो, आप परीक्षा में पास हो गए है वो भी 1st |


पास   होने का इनाम भी कुछ मिलना चाहिए या नहीं ????

----------


## lotus1782

काफी अच्छी और काम की जानकारी है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्षमा करे चाँद मियाँ आपकी इतनी सी डिमांड भी मैं पूरी नहीं कर पाया गरुड़ पुराण तो मेरे पास उपलब्ध नहीं है (मैं जहाँ से पुस्तके उपलब्ध करवाता हू वहाँ भी उपलब्ध नहीं है), यहाँ तक की मैंने गूगल में भी खोजा मगर नहीं मिल पाया,
> मगर आप उस पुस्तक को खरीद सकते है और यहाँ पर कुछ अंश भी है पुस्तक के शायद आपका काम हो जाये |
> http://pustak.org/home.php?bookid=3590
> 
> धन्यवाद |


कोई बात नहीं , आपने मेरे लिये समय लगाया खोजने मैं वही काफी है

----------


## ROBOT

एक बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए बधाई एवं साथ ही साथ ++++

----------


## arpukanu

इस लिंक पर जा कर हंस पत्रिका के कुछ पुराने अंक डाउनलोड किये जा सकते है 
http://www.hansmonthly.in/index.php

----------


## nirsha

> autocad  सीखने के लिए कोई इ-बुक मिलेगी धन्यवाद


क्या किसी के पास इसका हल नहीं है

----------


## pradip1981

> mujhe kamasutra hinde book mil sakte hai


yes jarur mil sakti hai dost

----------


## v1979p

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र 
मरे तरफ से रपो +++++++
आप मुझे हिंदी में कुरान उपलब्ध करा सकते है

----------


## Lovely.indian

ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र, रेपो स्वीकारें

----------


## Lovely.indian

> * गुलज़ार की त्रिवेणिया
> 
> 
> *Attachment 141680
> *गुलज़ार की त्रिवेणिया* 
> 
> गुलज़ार साहब को कौन नही जानता।  उनका अपना ही एक अंदाज़ है। देखिये-
> 
> *सामने**आए**मेरे**,* *देखा**मुझे**,* *बात**भी**की*
> ...



मुझे इस पुस्तक की सख्त जरूरत है, किरप करके लिंक दूसरी बार दें, यह वाले लिंक काम नहीं क्र रही

----------


## brokenarrow

YOU CAN DOWNLOAD 1 PART OF LAL KITAB FROM HERE :-http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LVH93UKT

----------


## brokenarrow

> राजीव जी क्या आप मुझे लाल किताब उपलब्ध करा सकते है मै आप का बहौत आभारी रहूँगा धन्यवाद



U CAN DOWNLOAD LAL KITAB  PART 1 FROM HERE :-http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LVH93UKT

I WILL PUT REMAINING PART AFTER YOUR FEEDBACK

BROKENARROW

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझे इस पुस्तक की सख्त जरूरत है, किरप करके लिंक दूसरी बार दें, यह वाले लिंक काम नहीं क्र रही


प्रिय लवली जी किस्मत से ये पुस्तक मेरे पास डाउनलोड की हुई है, मैं आपको अपने द्वारा बनाया गया लिंक प्राप्त करा देता हूँ |
http://www.ziddu.com/download/176045...niyan.pdf.html

----------


## Lovely.indian

शुक्रिया मित्रवर 




> प्रिय लवली जी किस्मत से ये पुस्तक मेरे पास डाउनलोड की हुई है, मैं आपको अपने द्वारा बनाया गया लिंक प्राप्त करा देता हूँ |
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/176045...niyan.pdf.html

----------


## santarch2000

mujhe kamasutra hindi book mil sakte hai tou kripa kar key den

----------


## Rajeev

> mujhe kamasutra hindi book mil sakte hai tou kripa kar key den


मित्र ये सूत्र सामान्य विभाग में है और यहाँ पर शायद ऐसी पुस्तकों की माँग करना नियमविरुद्ध है,
क्षमा करे ये पुस्तक नहीं उपलब्ध करवा सकता हूँ |

----------


## manishdeo

क्या स्कन्द पुराण हिंदी में उपलब्ध करा दे प्लीस

----------


## v1979p

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र 
मरे तरफ से रपो +++++++
आप मुझे हिंदी में कुरान उपलब्ध करा सकते है

----------


## Rajeev

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र 
> मरे तरफ से रपो +++++++
> आप मुझे हिंदी में कुरान उपलब्ध करा सकते है


प्रिय v1979p जी इस विषय पर पहले से किंग खान जी द्वारा सूत्र उपलब्ध है,
कृपया एक बार सूत्र का भ्रमण कर लीजिए,
शायद आपका कार्य हो जाए |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9765

----------


## santosh_joshi1971

> हा यह पुस्तक मेरे पास है पीडीऍफ़ फाइल मई....लेकिन इसे पढने के लिए ३६ की  छाती चाहिए...क्योकि यह  पुस्तक इतनी धिनोनी है उसे किसी हिन्दू के लिए पढ़ पाना संभव नहीं है.....इसलिए कृपया  इस पुस्तक को पढनेका विचार छोड़ दे........क्योकि ये पुस्तक ना जाने कितनी बार आपको  रुलाएगा.... पढ़ते पढ़ते आपके रोंगटे खड़े हो जायेंगे.....


यह पुस्तक हमारे धर्मनिरपेक्ष नेताओं के मुह पर करारा तमाचा है , हर हिन्दू को यह किताब अवस्य पढनी चाहिए .

----------


## sumii24

*मित्रो कृपया करके किसी के पास Kakori ke diljale नामक किताब उपलब्ध करा दे तो महान दया होगी*

----------


## Avinashi

एक बहुत अचृछी लिंक दे रहा हुं:
लडकि पटाने के ९ तरिके-http://hindianuvad.netne.net/Ladaki%...%20Tarike.html

----------


## pkpasi

यिद िकसी िमतर् के पास इन िकताबे(arihant ki) का िलक हैै तो उपलबध   कराए           SBI Clerk Solved Papers & Practice Sets,      SBI Clerk Solved Papers and Practice Sets (H),        SBI and Associate Bank Clerks Grade Exam,          SBI Lipeekiye Pravarg Bharti Pariksha

----------


## Ranirajak10

मुझे आयकर से सम्बंधित हिंदी बुक चाहिए जिसमे नए परिवर्तन भी हो

----------


## praveenddn

send me this pdf to this email - praveenbjpr@gmail.com, i'm thankful to you

----------


## anujiimt

mere paas garun puraan hai agar aapko chahiye to apni mail id de do

----------


## gyaanguru

* क्या आप मुझे सतयजीत राय की फेलूदा हिन्दी में दिलवा सकते हैं*

----------


## Saroz

> यिद िकसी िमतर् के पास इन िकताबे(arihant ki) का िलक हैै तो उपलबध   कराए           SBI Clerk Solved Papers & Practice Sets,      SBI Clerk Solved Papers and Practice Sets (H),        SBI and Associate Bank Clerks Grade Exam,          SBI Lipeekiye Pravarg Bharti Pariksha


मुझे लगता है आपको इस लिंक *से मदद मिल सकती है*

----------


## kaamdev_prem

उम्दा और सराहनीय ... :)))

----------


## jaishri

kaise downlode kare ek bhai kahani open nahi hoti.

----------


## param692000

भाई किसी के पास दिनेश ठाकुर के उपन्यास पीडीऍफ़ में हो तो कृपया उपलब्ध 
कराये......धन्यवाद

----------


## praveenddn

send me this  "KURAN" pdf to to my email (If u can) - praveenbjpr@gmail.com, i'm thankful to you

----------


## samovar

kaafi achhi site hai. Aap badhai ke patra hai. parantu kai links shayad tut gayi hai. maslan bismil ki jeevni, chanakya ityadi

----------


## ashish_asd123

> बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र 
> मरे तरफ से रपो +++++++
> आप मुझे हिंदी में कुरान उपलब्ध करा सकते है


*प्रिये मित्र आप हिंदी कुरान यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते है* 
*डाउनलोड लिंक*

----------


## surendra patel

mitra ,                          Mujhe                 I.T.I. ELECTRICIAN  se sambandhit koe books uplabdha karwao do toh                   badi kripa hogi...                   Thank in ad.

----------


## v1979p

मुझे रावण शमभिता पुस्तक उपलब्ध करा सकते है ! धन्वाद

----------


## alonboy

> मुझे रावण शमभिता पुस्तक उपलब्ध करा सकते है ! धन्वाद


 रावण संहिता नाम की कोई भी असली पुस्तक कहीं भी उपलब्ध नहीं है.

----------


## inder123in

राजीव भाई मुझे भृगु सहिन्ता हिन्दी मे मिल सकती है क्या अरजेंट है

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव भाई मुझे भृगु सहिन्ता हिन्दी मे मिल सकती है क्या अरजेंट है


मित्र मैं जहां से हिन्दी पुस्तकों का संग्रह ला कर फोरम पर प्रस्तुत करता था।
मेगा अपलोड साइट के बंद हो जाने से उनके सारे लिंक्स समाप्त हो गए।
इस कारण उन्होने हिन्दी पुस्तकें देना बंद कर दिया है।

----------


## meenarp1

बहुत अच्छी कहानिया है , धन्यावाद

----------


## v1979p

मित्र क्या आप मुझे चाणक्य निति उपलब्ध करा सकते है.

----------


## itsmine

tally erp सिखने के लिए बुक मिल सकती है

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मित्र मैं जहां से हिन्दी पुस्तकों का संग्रह ला कर फोरम पर प्रस्तुत करता था।
> मेगा अपलोड साइट के बंद हो जाने से उनके सारे लिंक्स समाप्त हो गए।
> इस कारण उन्होने हिन्दी पुस्तकें देना बंद कर दिया है।



सही कह रहे हो भाई दोनो ही लिंक बंद हो गये है

----------


## The Unique

मित्र क्या सभी पुस्तकों के नाम और उनकी डाउनलोडिंग  लिंक एक जगह पर मिल सकती है क्या??

----------


## v1979p

मित्र  क्या मुझे शिवपुराण मिल सकता है

----------


## alonboy

*कृपया मुझे ये पुस्तक उपलब्ध करवा दें. alon291@yahoo.com* 


> यह पुस्तक हमारे धर्मनिरपेक्ष नेताओं के मुह पर करारा तमाचा है , हर हिन्दू को यह किताब अवस्य पढनी चाहिए .

----------


## itsmine

tally erp सिखने के लिए हिंदी मैं कोई  बुक मिल सकती है

----------


## itsmine

tally सीखने के किये हिंदी मैं कोई पुस्तक हो तो उसका ऑनलाइन लिंक दे दो

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## ras

*भाई कुछ इसका उपाय निकालो यार, इतनी अच्छी पुस्तकें और हम पढने से महरूम ?*

----------


## v1979p

जल्दी उपाय निकालो यारो

----------


## rajjaat123

ज्यादातर लिंक काम नही कर रहे है /

----------


## madhuu

> * खलील जिब्रान की श्रेष्ठ  कहानियाँ (कहानी-संग्रह)
> 
> 
> *Attachment 141702
> 
> इस पुस्तक में प्रसिद लेखक खलील जिब्रान की श्रेष्ठ कहानियाँ दी हुई है । खलील जिब्रान की कहानियाँ पढने में बहुत ही मजेदार और भाषा बिल्कुल सरल होती है। सभी कहानियाँ दिल को छूने वाली है।
> 
> संसार के श्रेष्ठ चिंतक महाकवि के रूप में विश्व के हर कोने में ख्याति प्राप्त करने वाले, देश-विदेश भ्रमण करने वाले *खलील जिब्रान* अरबी, अंगरेजी फारसी के ज्ञाता, दार्शनिक और चित्रकार भी थे। उन्हें अपने चिंतन के कारण समकालीन पादरियों और अधिकारी वर्ग का कोपभाजन होने से जाति से बहिष्कृत करके देश निकाला तक दे दिया गया था। खलील जिब्रान 6 जनवरी 1883 को लेबनान के 'बथरी' नगर में एक संपन्ना परिवार में पैदा हुए। 12 वर्ष की आयु में ही माता-पिता के साथ बेल्जियम, फ्रांस, अमेरिका आदि देशों में भ्रमण करते हुए 1912 मेंअमेरिका के न्यूयॉर्क में स्थायी रूप से रहने लगे थे।
>  वे अपने विचार जो उच्च कोटि के सुभाषित या कहावत रूप में होते थे, उन्हें कागज के टुकड़ों, थिएटर के कार्यक्रम के कागजों, सिगरेट की डिब्बियों के गत्तों तथा फटे हुए लिफाफों पर लिखकर रख देते थे। उनकी सेक्रेटरी श्रीमती बारबरा यंग को उन्हें इकट्ठी कर प्रकाशित करवाने का श्रेय जाता है। उन्हें हर बात या कुछ कहने के पूर्व एक या दो वाक्य सूत्र रूप में सूक्ति कहने की आदत थी।
> ...


his file does not exist, the access to the following file is limited or it has been removed due to infringement of copyright.

----------


## skcom

सर जी क्*या टैली की इ बुक मिल सकती है Kya????

----------


## saketjha355

[QUOTE=Rajeev;284114]सरल हसतरेखा शास्त्र (हिंदी)downloadnhi ho rhi

----------


## Yatuswami

अदभुत 
धन्यवाद।

----------


## JAIRAJ

अधिकांश लिंक काम नहीं कर रहें हैं

----------


## Lovely.indian

अधिकांश लिंक काम नहीं कर रहें हैं

----------


## Hemanthkatiyar

How to download As a man thinketh in hindi

----------


## raj_mishra121

bhai koi vinayak damodar savarkar ji ki books de sakta hai

----------


## shriram

प्रिय सूत्रधार महोदय - आपने बड़ी ही उम्दा किताबो का संग्रह किया हैं किन्तु दुःख की बात यह है की डाउनलोड करने वाले अधिकांश लिंक काम ही नहीं कर रहे .पसंदीदा किताब को डाउनलोड करने के लिए सम्बंधित लिंक पर क्लिक करते ही iLivid Download maneger नाम का software डाउनलोड होने लगता है,जिसकी हमे कोई भी जरुरत नहीं है , अतएव मन में निराशा ,दुःख एवं खीझ उत्पन्न होने लगता है .निवेदन है की महोदय कृपया इसे सुधारे और हो सके तो दूसरा कोई डाउनलोड लिंक प्रदान करें .इस सूत्र पर आने से हमे कोई लाभ नही हुआ सिवाय समय की बर्बादी के .सूत्र पर भ्रमण करना समय की बर्बादी हैं .

----------


## anita

> प्रिय सूत्रधार महोदय - आपने बड़ी ही उम्दा किताबो का संग्रह किया हैं किन्तु दुःख की बात यह है की डाउनलोड करने वाले अधिकांश लिंक काम ही नहीं कर रहे .पसंदीदा किताब को डाउनलोड करने के लिए सम्बंधित लिंक पर क्लिक करते ही iLivid Download maneger नाम का software डाउनलोड होने लगता है,जिसकी हमे कोई भी जरुरत नहीं है , अतएव मन में निराशा ,दुःख एवं खीझ उत्पन्न होने लगता है .निवेदन है की महोदय कृपया इसे सुधारे और हो सके तो दूसरा कोई डाउनलोड लिंक प्रदान करें .इस सूत्र पर आने से हमे कोई लाभ नही हुआ सिवाय समय की बर्बादी के .सूत्र पर भ्रमण करना समय की बर्बादी हैं .


एक सन्देश को बार बार कॉपी करने की क्या अव्यशाकता है ?

----------

